# Pregnant after Infertility Tribe



## crazyrunningmama (Dec 16, 2006)

Howdy! Anyone else over here who is now pregnant after experiencing infertility (including ART or not)? I feel like the experience is a bit different for me, partly because the whole process is so closely monitored at first eg. I didn't pee on a stick, I get a series of quantitative HcG blood tests. Can you relate? Join me?


----------



## Perdita_in_Ontario (Feb 7, 2007)

Hi you









You know my story of course, but for anyone else, this is our second IVF pregnancy - two failed attempts last year after having DD in 2005. I had hoped to have the opportunity to tandem nurse, but after the two attempts last year while nursing, and DD cutting back her sessions to once a day, we ended up weaning. Just another thing infertility took from us









Although the road here was different, it's so nice to be able to put IVF behind us now (this is our last bio child - I'm DONE with ART) and just be somewhat "normal"...

It really gives me genuine joy to see you here - we've been through so much in the Infertility forum...


----------



## claireb (Apr 7, 2009)

Hi









I'll join too!! Pregnant with third pregnancy (two previous losses







) and hoping this one sticks!!









IUI with injectables for me, and we were so lucky first round!!









Due April 23rd, how about others?

Claire


----------



## KristinaMarie (Oct 28, 2006)

I will join as well even though I am at the end of my pregnancy. We had tried for 3 years suffered one clomid induced ectopic in which I lost my right tube. After that we went to an RE that knew what he was doing. Had all the tests and lo and behold my left tube was blocked with endo and scar tissue. Thus begins our IVF journey.

Everything was so whirlwind for us, moved way faster than I ever imagined. We made our decision on Sept 26, ER Dec 2, ET Dec 7, Pos Beta Dec 16. I can totaly understand the delicateness of a "non normal" conception. There was no way that I was going to get on the treadmill or run and jog, I was not going to risk it. Peace of mind is way better than toned legs to me. I didn't even want to imagine the what ifs.

The thing that I find the most comical about this entire process is in the begining everytime you feel wet you run to the bathroom praying you don't see any blood, and at the end every time I feel wet I go to the bathroom and hope that I have bloody show. I find that people who have not themselves been through IF have no clue what it is like..the defeat we feel month after month. The innocence of not worring about every little thing.

Hope everyone has an uneventful 9 months.


----------



## boobs4milk (Jun 25, 2006)

we had just had our first consult and scheduled surgery (endometriosis) when we found out we had conceived on our own. our lost baby was also conceived without help; our 3 1/2 yr old was conceived after surgery. we had been ttc since aug 06 with this one. i'm currently in the hospital awaiting her birth. i've been on bedrest and meds since about 20 wks. so glad you ladies have made it over here!


----------



## BellyBean (Dec 1, 2008)

Hi Ladies! Nice to "see" everyone again...and in the best place of all the pregnancy boards!









CRM - Congratulations! I hadn't seen your good news yet!!!







:

Kristina - Wow, you are really close! Looking back, time seems to have flown...that's totally looking back of course


----------



## Pearl1 (Aug 29, 2008)

hi ladies! its nice to see so many familiar faces in one place - thanks for starting this thread, crm. i agree, its hard to feel at home on the ddc boards after IF.

im currently 29w5d pregnant with our daughter, due 10/29. we spent two years getting to this point, including multiple iuis with clomid and injectibles, a fresh ivf cycle that ended in m/c, and finally a FET in february of this year.

krissy - you are so close, how exciting! wishing you lots of luck in these upcoming weeks and a healthy delivery.

jen - hope you're doing okay on bedrest. what kind of things are you doing to stay sane/keep your mind occupied? i was completely stir-crazy after three days of bedrest following my ETs, i cant imagine how difficult 10 weeks straight must be!








hi to everyone else!

~sarah


----------



## cristeen (Jan 20, 2007)

I'll join in. We went through 3 years of ART and one loss before getting this one - in an off-month. We were about to progress to IUI and were just waiting for my cycle to start to start the process when I got the BFP.

I'm 35 weeks right now, and so far have had an incredibly uneventful pregnancy.


----------



## fairyandgnome (Dec 12, 2007)

I will join in too! Im 11 weeks with Twins after 8.5 years of every treatment under the sun.. finally we got the opportunity to have IVF w/ICSI and it worked!







: I am Due March 4th, expected to deliver early Feb.


----------



## gumby74 (Jan 2, 2005)

CRM: Thanks for starting this!

For those who don't know.....

It took DH and I 4 years and 2 mc's to conceive DS1. My OB at the time just put me on clomid for five cycles and 4 IUI's without doing any bloodwork. After all of the failed cycles I was able to finally convince her that something else was wrong and she sent me to an infertility doc who immediately did some blood work and a SA on DH. Lo and behold they discovered that I am missing a gene that metabolizes folic acid and DH's sperm count was low. Missing a gene that metabolizes folic acid also causes my endo to be thinner than normal so going on clomid was the worst thing I could have done. After injectibles to rebuild my lining, mega doses of folic acid, baby aspirin and progesterone supplements and an IUI, we conceived DS1.

For this one, we were in the process of starting infertility meds while I was on metformin and folic acid when I became pregnant on our own.

Now, i'm 29 weeks pg and looking forward to being not pg anymore because I am soooo uncomfortable. I'm pretty sure this is our last and although I know I will be sad to now have any other babies, I also am extremely thankful that I was blessed with two. Especially when for so long I thought we would never even have one. Congrats to everyone







:







:







:


----------



## njsummer01 (Nov 4, 2005)

It's so nice to hear all these success stories after all the pain of infertility.

I almost can't believe I'm actually reading and posting (!) on the pregnancy board - I always avoided this forum like the plague...

We began our TTC journey with a mc followed by 4 years of infertility. Along the way we adopted my amazing DS. This is our 4th cycle of treatment and were doing IUI and injectables. I honestly gave up on getting pg long ago, but didn't want to regret not trying and now, unexpectedly we're due in late April.









I think I'm still in shock and worrying more than celebrating. I'm waiting on my second Beta numbers today and am telling myself I can finally get excited if the numbers are high enough.

Peace and health to you all!


----------



## MrsReady2bMama (Mar 6, 2006)

Hi all! CRM, what a great idea for a tribe! Congratulations to you. When is your next beta??

I think it's neat to see all of you ladies at different stages here too








How exciting to see some so close to birth!

As for me, we have a DD who will be two in October, conceived via our first round of IVF (after unsuccessfully trying naturally, Clomid, and IUIs). I am now pregnant via an FET, using the same batch we made with DD back in '07! Just one little bean in there as far as we can tell, and due in March. We are very excited, though a little cautious as I had a m/c this past March after a surprise natural conception. I was only six weeks along at the time, and will be 10 weeks tomorrow with this pregnancy, so I'm feeling pretty confident. (Good thing, because boy I'm like a leaky faucet with the news!)

Congrats to all of you graduates!!! It's wonderful to see so many.


----------



## Julia'sMom (Mar 12, 2007)

I'm here too.







:







: DD was conceive with "only" clomid and metformin. These next beans took 3 cycles of ivf. ivf#1 - miscarried at 12 weeks, ivf#2 - bfn, ivf#3 - success!!! We too are done with any and all ART after this. Should God give us a miracle, yippee! If not, then I'm satisfied. So...22 weeks down and 18 more to go, not that I'm counting or anything.


----------



## boobs4milk (Jun 25, 2006)

so happy to see some of my ddc buddies here! sarah...i just pretend like i'm on vacation. i have this computer to keep me busy but i also do a bit of reading, crocheting, catching up with my friends and family via phone and email, i joined facebook and goof off over there some, and i *EMBARRASSED GRIN* have been watching ridiculous amounts of really bad reality t.v.! oh, and the food network is inspiring me to flava up my kitchen when i get home. i didn't have time to stockpile food, but even if i had dh would be using it now. so, when i get home my oven and my crockpot will be blazin while i try to mother and stock up on easy foods for the first few months.

also so happy to see some of my PAL friends over on this side and sharing GOOD news. its wonderful to see you cristeen and julia!!!


----------



## crazyrunningmama (Dec 16, 2006)

So nice to see everyone here!!!!







:

Sometime in the last year dh and I both found large stashes of expired condoms which we had to throw out. Didn't know whether to laugh or cry, I can't imagine using birth control ever again. This is one of those stories I can only tell you guys.









I guess I didn't say my story (feels like you must all know it by now







)

We have severe MFI, which we found out about after about 10 months of TTC. We were told our only chance was IVF w/ICSI. We did an IVF cycle in Jan 05, I had a m/c at around 7 weeks, did a FET that summer and had my dd in spring of 06. I had to wean her to try again. We did an IVF cycle last summer, I had a chemical pregnancy. Then starting in November, we did 3 FETs in a row (ya, for insane amounts of meds). All BFP's, obviously. I took a month off of meds and decided that even though we still had 2 embies frozen, I would rather do another fresh cycle before I get even older. So we transferred two day 5 blastocysts on August 1. We have 2 embies left from our last cycle and 5 frozen from this cycle. Now I am going for my second beta today to make sure things are proceeding as they should. Can you imagine just POAS and then chugging along knowing you are pregnant and not getting any other tests? So hard to imagine, my whole experience with TTC has been so medically monitored. Next after this b/w will be the u/s of course.

I feel barfy again today







: Boobs still sore, still tired. All good.









I was reading the exercise thread in the April DDC and I actually started to feel bad for not having been exercising more. Then I remembered, oh ya, my ovaries were the size of grapefruits a couple of weeks ago and I was terrified that I would get OHSS, _that's_ why I haven't been running and doing ab workouts.

*Juliasmom*, are you super uncomfortable? (And feeling like you shouldn't ever complain?) Hope you are okay.

I know what you mean *njsummer01*, I go for my second beta today. But then I'll be waiting for the u/s, then worrying about getting out of the 1st tri, etc etc. I am trying to just enjoy it all the way along, hard though.

Back with my beta update tomorrow!!


----------



## Julia'sMom (Mar 12, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *crazyrunningmama* 
I feel barfy again today







: Boobs still sore, still tired. All good.









*Juliasmom*, are you super uncomfortable? (And feeling like you shouldn't ever complain?) Hope you are okay.

Barfy is great!









I'm uncomfortable, but not super uncomfortable. It just surprised me how much sooner I'd slow down and how big I'd get. Last weekend I just went out and bought some new maternity dresses, as the shirts and pants won't last without that oh-so-beautiful strip of skin showing in-between.







Regardless, I'm just thrilled to be pregnany and trying to enjoy each adn every moment. The kicks do almost make me cry.







:

I'm so glad you started this thread! It's inspiring to read about all of us strong women who have survived the if roller-coaster and come out successful.


----------



## cristeen (Jan 20, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *crazyrunningmama* 
Sometime in the last year dh and I both found large stashes of expired condoms which we had to throw out. Didn't know whether to laugh or cry, I can't imagine using birth control ever again. This is one of those stories I can only tell you guys.









I completely understand this. I was on BCPs for the first 5 years we were together... and after 3 years of ART I have to sit here and go WHY?WHY?WHY?! did we waste that time. I cleaned out the medicine cabinet in preparation for baby, and found 2 packs of BCPs in there (which I threw away)... so DH asked me what we were going to do after baby arrives (to avoid) and my answer was: absolutely nothing - ask me that when I'm pregnant with the next baby and we'll discuss options then. No way am I going to actively try to avoid again - what a waste of time and money that turned out to be.


----------



## Julia'sMom (Mar 12, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cristeen* 
I completely understand this. I was on BCPs for the first 5 years we were together... and after 3 years of ART I have to sit here and go WHY?WHY?WHY?! did we waste that time. I cleaned out the medicine cabinet in preparation for baby, and found 2 packs of BCPs in there (which I threw away)... so DH asked me what we were going to do after baby arrives (to avoid) and my answer was: absolutely nothing - ask me that when I'm pregnant with the next baby and we'll discuss options then. No way am I going to actively try to avoid again - what a waste of time and money that turned out to be.

I'm with you sista! So...one good thing is dh doesn't have to worry about the snip and I don't have to keep track of cycles or worry about bc ever again.


----------



## Perdita_in_Ontario (Feb 7, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Julia'sMom* 
I'm with you sista! So...one good thing is dh doesn't have to worry about the snip and I don't have to keep track of cycles or worry about bc ever again.









Here too. It's a physical impossibility for us to conceive without IVF. A huge PITA for the past few year, but going forward - well, wahoo!!

The Pill always made me very nauseous, and yeah, I think of the months I was sick on the first few days of every pack when DH and I were "young", and all for naught. Ah well.


----------



## boobs4milk (Jun 25, 2006)

i will be having a tubal...i can't chance that we will just go one and not get pg, especially with all the complications i have. i'm sort of relieved: no more surgeries to get me pg!!!


----------



## Julia'sMom (Mar 12, 2007)

Does anyone feel like they can't complain about their pregnancy, since we worked so hard to get pregnant? Sometimes I just feel so ungrateful when I'm in the midst of normal pregnancy discomfort. I am thrilled to be pregnant, but wish I felt more comfortable with expressing my discomfort.







Does that even make sense?


----------



## Masel (Apr 14, 2008)

My TTC journey started 10 years ago. It took a backseat through job issues and an adoption. When I finally started having regular periods in 2006 I began charting again and finally had an IUI to help with DH's less than ideal count.

So anyway, I'm at 34 weeks and am in the weird position of already being a mom during my first pregnancy. DD has had some sleep issues lately and I feel like I never get much downtime to just enjoy being pregnant.

I don't seem to mind complaining.







I've said several times that adopting was easier. The legal professionals involved treated me with more respect than medical professionals.


----------



## Perdita_in_Ontario (Feb 7, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Julia'sMom* 
Does anyone feel like they can't complain about their pregnancy, since we worked so hard to get pregnant? Sometimes I just feel so ungrateful when I'm in the midst of normal pregnancy discomfort. I am thrilled to be pregnant, but wish I felt more comfortable with expressing my discomfort.







Does that even make sense?

I did the first time, but I'm waaay over that now









It doesn't matter to me how hard I worked to get here. Frankly, I felt like total crap the first trimester and I don't care how grateful I should have been to get there LOL! There were even days *gasp* when I caught myself thinking "this wasn't worth it" (I was bordering on hyperemesis gravidarum for a while).

But of course I wouldn't say that on the Infertility forum. I even quite hate having my pregnancy timeline in my signature.


----------



## Pookietooth (Jul 1, 2002)

I would like to join. I conceived ds on metformin + injectibles with an IUI. After he was two and a half, we sort of started, and once he was three we did temping but no meds (I did try herbs, homeopathy, low carbing, removing foods I thought I was sensitive to etc.), and kept at it the old fashioned way until I decided that on my 42nd birthday I was going back to an RE (with dh's encouragement). I did a clomid cycle (thin lining), femara, and had two IUI cycles last year (the first one ended in a m/c). We finally decided that even though IVF was more expensive, if we only did one it would be cheaper than several IUI cycles, so we did it, and I got my BFP! So here I am 43 and finally pregnant. Ds will be almost 7 when the baby is born, which bothers me but nothing can be done to turn back the clock.
gumby74, have you read up on MTFTHR and detox issues?


----------



## crazyrunningmama (Dec 16, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cristeen* 
I completely understand this. I was on BCPs for the first 5 years we were together... and after 3 years of ART I have to sit here and go WHY?WHY?WHY?! did we waste that time. I cleaned out the medicine cabinet in preparation for baby, and found 2 packs of BCPs in there (which I threw away)... so DH asked me what we were going to do after baby arrives (to avoid) and my answer was: absolutely nothing - ask me that when I'm pregnant with the next baby and we'll discuss options then. No way am I going to actively try to avoid again - what a waste of time and money that turned out to be.

Exactly!!! During my 6 week postpartum check up after I had dd, the doc asked me what I was planning to use for birth control. I was like, are you kidding me???? For one thing, I had third degree tears, which she knew. I think they have to ask, so I said "I'll take my chances" and she said "okey-doke".

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Julia'sMom* 
Does anyone feel like they can't complain about their pregnancy, since we worked so hard to get pregnant? Sometimes I just feel so ungrateful when I'm in the midst of normal pregnancy discomfort. I am thrilled to be pregnant, but wish I felt more comfortable with expressing my discomfort.







Does that even make sense?

Yes, it makes sense. I'm not complaining this time so far, but with dd I felt like I should be sweetness and light every moment. Even when I barfed.







:

I posted this elsewhere, but my second beta was 6692, up from 211 last week.







: I was confident, but I'm still relieved. Now the u/s......


----------



## Sri Radha (Jun 24, 2007)

I am also pregnant after infertility. I am 12w5d with a singleton after an FET. This is our first and I never thought I would get here. I am so happy and thankful to be pregnant at last.







I just heard the heart beat yesterday, 152 bpm!







:


----------



## boobs4milk (Jun 25, 2006)

congrats crazyrunningmama and sri radha!!!


----------



## crazyrunningmama (Dec 16, 2006)

Hey Sri Radha, isn't it great that we're both here???







:

I feel barfy today, all I can think about is what I could eat that might make it better. Awesome to be having m/s, but shoot, I'm supposed to be getting stuff done.









How are you all???


----------



## njsummer01 (Nov 4, 2005)

Masel said:


> So anyway, I'm at 34 weeks and am in the weird position of already being a mom during my first pregnancy. DD has had some sleep issues lately and I feel like I never get much downtime to just enjoy being pregnant.QUOTE]
> 
> I feel the exact same way! Our DS (adopted) is the light of my life, but a very busy almost-3 yr old, so I'm really trying to find time to enjoy and honor this process. I'm really concerned about how he'll transition to not being the baby anymore. I have mild OHSS and haven't been able to pick him up for 3 weeks now, which has been very difficult for him.
> 
> ...


----------



## Pookietooth (Jul 1, 2002)

I have 1800 IUs of Follistim (doc over-ordered and I'd forgotten to tell her I still had meds left over from the IUI), and sure wish I could do something with it, but you aren't supposed to resell it.
I do kind of feel like I can't complain, but I do anyway. To some extent.
I will never use any form of birth control again, knowing that there is no way that I can get pregnant. I remember after ds the nurse asked me what form of bc we'd be using, and I lied and said condoms. I knew it didn't matter, because we hadn't used any for years and never got pregnant. This time it will be the same. I have three frozen embryos, but I've read that there is 0% chance of success with frozen embryos from women over 40 so I'm guessing we'll donate them to research. I know dh would never consent to ttc again he was barely in favor of this one.


----------



## crazyrunningmama (Dec 16, 2006)

I feel like I will burst before it is time to tell everyone I am pregnant. Since I have had dd, I have met a lot of moms that tell when they are 7-8 weeks pregnant (not close friends, either). Is it having gone through IF that makes me so hesitant to tell? Part of it is that I hate how lightly people talk about miscarriages, I can't stand the thought of people casually mentioning it if it were me. I will see a lot of family shortly after my u/s, I know it will be hard not to tell when I have the chance in person. With dd, I didn't tell until 15 weeks.


----------



## Pookietooth (Jul 1, 2002)

I waited awhile to tell people, at least in part because of my m/c last year. I think I waited until around 20 weeks or so, although I started showing quite early.


----------



## cristeen (Jan 20, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *njsummer01* 
I wanted to ask you ladies what you did with any extra meds you had on hand. I have a lot left (follistim) and it just seems so wrong to throw it away when it's so expensive (it's got to be $700 worth left) but I don't know if there's any way to return it or what else to do with it.

It can't be returned, at least here it can't, but I took mine in to my RE's office and "donated" it to them. There had been times when they'd given me shots without sending me to the pharmacy first, so they wound up being free - so I figured I'd pass it along to another woman.


----------



## Julia'sMom (Mar 12, 2007)

Leftover meds - I also "donate" them to my clinic. They use them for women that don't have insurance or only need a small amount to carry them thru or such.

CRM & Sri Rahda - I'm so happy you're both here!







:







:

njsummer01 - Yeah for good betas! May the rest of your pregnancy go smoothly.

I must say, there sure are a lot of familiar names on this thread.







:


----------



## crazyrunningmama (Dec 16, 2006)

How are you doing Juliasmom? Are you working or ?

AFM, counting the days til my u/s, enjoying the sore boobs and barfiness....

And constipation! Dammit, how did this happen to me??


----------



## boobs4milk (Jun 25, 2006)

congrats on great betas ladies!

we didn't tell people until i started to show and then they started to question me. we had just told everyone about zoe and 3 days later found out that we had lost her. this pregnancy seems like it's taking forever. we found out at 4 wks 3 days...and with all the bedrest and sickness, well the last 27 wks haven't exactly flown by!


----------



## crazyrunningmama (Dec 16, 2006)

Well, I am 6 weeks today (














and with dd people didn't start noticing until 4-5 months or later, so that's a loooooooooooong wait.









How is everyone feeling?

Is this the last pregnancy for everyone or ???


----------



## Julia'sMom (Mar 12, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *crazyrunningmama* 
How are you doing Juliasmom? Are you working or ?

AFM, counting the days til my u/s, enjoying the sore boobs and barfiness....

And constipation! Dammit, how did this happen to me??

I'm still working part time. Yeah, I know I keep saying I'll stop.







: The budget is motivating me to keep it up as long as I can.







How about you?

I have to laugh at the constipation.







It still gets me sometimes, I think it may be in part due to the prenatals.

This will likely be my last pregnancy, baring a miracle from above. Definately the last time I'll seek out any "help".


----------



## Perdita_in_Ontario (Feb 7, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *crazyrunningmama* 
Well, I am 6 weeks today (














and with dd people didn't start noticing until 4-5 months or later, so that's a loooooooooooong wait.









How is everyone feeling?

Is this the last pregnancy for everyone or ???

Well, don't count on the 4-5 months this time! I was almost 5 months last time when I started showing. Yeah... I was in maternity clothes by 10 weeks this time. Didn't HAVE to be, but I would have had to buy all new clothes otherwise, and I figured better to buy one set. I'm actually quite stunned by the differences between this pregnancy and last.

This is our last pregnancy. I'm sooo done with this.

So I've started chatting more with my SIL. DH's brother was recently diagnosed with the same genetic problem as he has (Congenital Bilateral Absence of Vas Deferens). She is devastated - and as they're significantly older than we were when we found out, they have far less time to come to terms with it. I feel so badly for her. When we first chatted a couple of months ago, she knew IVF/ICSI was their only hope, and she didn't realize that the chances were, at best, 50/50. She figured that if she went through this, she'd be pregnant. How awful to explain that's not the way it is.. and not wonderful to have to tell her we're pg, although I'm hoping it's a bright light for them to show them that it IS possible to have not one but two (or more!) kids with IVF. Poor woman though. I just hope that they are successful.


----------



## crazyrunningmama (Dec 16, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Julia'sMom* 
I'm still working part time. Yeah, I know I keep saying I'll stop.







: The budget is motivating me to keep it up as long as I can.







How about you?

I have to laugh at the constipation.







It still gets me sometimes, I think it may be in part due to the prenatals.

This will likely be my last pregnancy, baring a miracle from above. Definately the last time I'll seek out any "help".

Same for us, we'll take our chances (after all these meds, I am so done with hormones *forever* and I don't think I'll have much luck convincing dh to wear condoms after all of this!). I have actually been off work for this cycle (nice doctor







) but I need to get back to work pretty soon because after this baby, I won't be going back to work in a steady way so we had better pay some things off before then (like the $10,000 I just spent on IVF w/ICSI and meds for example). Are you feeling okay, like to get around, in and out of your car etc? I hope you are taking good care!









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Perdita_in_Ontario* 
Well, don't count on the 4-5 months this time! I was almost 5 months last time when I started showing. Yeah... I was in maternity clothes by 10 weeks this time. Didn't HAVE to be, but I would have had to buy all new clothes otherwise, and I figured better to buy one set. I'm actually quite stunned by the differences between this pregnancy and last.

This is our last pregnancy. I'm sooo done with this.

So I've started chatting more with my SIL. DH's brother was recently diagnosed with the same genetic problem as he has (Congenital Bilateral Absence of Vas Deferens). She is devastated - and as they're significantly older than we were when we found out, they have far less time to come to terms with it. I feel so badly for her. When we first chatted a couple of months ago, she knew IVF/ICSI was their only hope, and she didn't realize that the chances were, at best, 50/50. She figured that if she went through this, she'd be pregnant. How awful to explain that's not the way it is.. and not wonderful to have to tell her we're pg, although I'm hoping it's a bright light for them to show them that it IS possible to have not one but two (or more!) kids with IVF. Poor woman though. I just hope that they are successful.

Hmmm, I hadn't taken showing earlier into account, that's a good point. I'm on the heavy side, so no one will say anything for a good while though. And I haven't gained any weight yet. I can't even think what I have for maternity clothes, I have to wrap my head around digging those out of storage.

That is so sad for your SIL. I also thought IVF = success for the first round, ignorance was bliss. I was pretty young (for the group in the RE's office) and I was able to tell myself that I'd have better chances. That must be so hard for her, and your BIL. And it is hard to tell someone you know has issues that you're pg, I am in that situation with a good friend. I now she'll be happy for me, but also probably wanting to cry.

Gotta say - it is sooooooo great to see you guys here, being all pregnant and happy.







: Thanks for joining this thread and keeping me company.


----------



## AmyKT (Aug 20, 2009)

Hey, everyone. I'm the poster formerly known as *Furrow*. I've used that name in a few too many places online and felt like I needed a fresh start.

I'm so glad to see everyone here and I hope this thread grows in members over the next several months.

It took us over 1.5 yrs to conceive our DD. After a year we started all the testing and found that we had moderate male factor problems. After clomid and 4 IUIs, we got a BFP.

This time around we jumped straight to IUI. DH's sperm seemed to improve a bit, but now I had slightly elevated FSH and could no longer tolerate the clomid.







: Still, we were lucky on IUI #3 with Femara. I'm only 5 wks today so I'm still not totally relaxed about this pg. First u/s is in 2 wks and I'll feel a lot better after seeing an intrauterine emby with a heartbeat. Can't wait for nausea to kick in. No, really.


----------



## Dena (May 29, 2006)

Can I join you?

My story: We tried for about three years for our first, including a m/c that set me back a couple of years (emotionally I wasn't ready to put myself out there again) and a clinic change (which was for the best, as later research has led me to believe they were overmedicating me). We finally welcomed our little Sofia in August five years ago, never dreaming at the time that five years later we would be learning we were pg with our third living child!

All my children have been conceived through IVF due to severe MFI. We tried on our own each time, but gave up pretty quickly and went back to what we knew worked. Its funny, but over the last eight years of dealing with this I have become so used to it, that the fertile world seems like the weirdos to me... I mean, bcps are those pills you take to get ready for IVF, right?







(Although I have to admit at one point before we conceived dd1, dh and I were so desperate we actually talked about using birth control again, on the theory that nothing else had worked, so maybe that would fail too and we would actually get pg. Well, it made some sense at the time...)

Sooo, I am now 5w2d pg with what I am pretty sure is another girl and kinda stunned by the whole thing. I just can't believe that God has blessed me so much. Yes, I had to go through he** to get here, but I know plenty of women who have gone through he** too, without the success we have been blessed with. Even though this pg was very much planned and wanted and hoped and prayed for, I still feel like putting that stunned smiley in my siggie! I am, of course, still more than a little nervous over the whole thing. Our first u/s is next Monday, and I will feel sooo much better once we see a h/b!


----------



## nummies (Jun 9, 2007)

I'm here and reading along. I am 20 weeks pregnant with twin boys.







Our first is an IVF baby. These two came along after 5 IUIs with Clomid.


----------



## AmyKT (Aug 20, 2009)

Dena, I remember you from my last DDC -- Oct 2007! So glad we're both here again. Only 2 days apart, too.









So you have a strong feeling you're having another girl? I feel strongly that this is a boy. Anyone else guessing, or had a correct guess earlier on? Sorry, that may be a thread hijack







Oh, I know! Because going through infertility makes us more in tune with our bodies. Yeah, that's how it's related.


----------



## Julia'sMom (Mar 12, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AmyKT* 
So you have a strong feeling you're having another girl? I feel strongly that this is a boy. Anyone else guessing, or had a correct guess earlier on? Sorry, that may be a thread hijack







Oh, I know! Because going through infertility makes us more in tune with our bodies. Yeah, that's how it's related.

Well...I didn't really have a "feeling", but the genders were what I secretly desired.









CRM - I'm feelin' great! Something in my head finally clicked over to believing that this pregnancy will work out. As far as driving...we're planning on getting a van in the next month. I'm trying to hold on until then, but right now with the seat and steering wheel adjusted to the max, they still rub my belly.







:

Nummies - How are you feeling? Any issues with driving, or have you not popped a whole lot yet?

Jen (B4M) - I just wanted to say that I really admire the mental strength you have had to go thru such a challenging pregnancy. I've been following for a while and am really getting excited that you seem to be entering into a much safer place.







:


----------



## Dena (May 29, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AmyKT* 
Dena, I remember you from my last DDC -- Oct 2007! So glad we're both here again. Only 2 days apart, too.









So you have a strong feeling you're having another girl? I feel strongly that this is a boy. Anyone else guessing, or had a correct guess earlier on? Sorry, that may be a thread hijack







Oh, I know! Because going through infertility makes us more in tune with our bodies. Yeah, that's how it's related.

Hi Amy, I remember you too under your other user name. That is pretty cool that we get to do another ddc! How is your little one?

Yeah, I do have a strong feeling its a girl, mostly because the pg feels almost exactly like my first singleton pg and because, well, we are three for three so far on the girl front so I am kinda thinkin thats what we make.







It honestly isn't a preference - my only preference is that all major organs are functional. The rest is just window dressing, iykwim. I can't believe the number of people though, who when they find out we want another say things along the lines of, "oh, gonna try for a boy, huh?" Um, no, we're going to try for a baby.







:

Ok, 'nuff said.


----------



## gumby74 (Jan 2, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Pookietooth* 
I would like to join. I conceived ds on metformin + injectibles with an IUI. After he was two and a half, we sort of started, and once he was three we did temping but no meds (I did try herbs, homeopathy, low carbing, removing foods I thought I was sensitive to etc.), and kept at it the old fashioned way until I decided that on my 42nd birthday I was going back to an RE (with dh's encouragement). I did a clomid cycle (thin lining), femara, and had two IUI cycles last year (the first one ended in a m/c). We finally decided that even though IVF was more expensive, if we only did one it would be cheaper than several IUI cycles, so we did it, and I got my BFP! So here I am 43 and finally pregnant. Ds will be almost 7 when the baby is born, which bothers me but nothing can be done to turn back the clock.
gumby74, have you read up on MTFTHR and detox issues?

Hello fellow DDC member







I realize I should know what you are talking about in regards to detox issues, but when I googles it I came up with nothing. Can you lead me to the info??


----------



## gumby74 (Jan 2, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Julia'sMom* 
Leftover meds - I also "donate" them to my clinic. They use them for women that don't have insurance or only need a small amount to carry them thru or such.

CRM & Sri Rahda - I'm so happy you're both here!







:







:

njsummer01 - Yeah for good betas! May the rest of your pregnancy go smoothly.

I must say, there sure are a lot of familiar names on this thread.







:

I donated mine as well. I also noticed that there are a lot of people due in October like me


----------



## Perdita_in_Ontario (Feb 7, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dena* 

Its funny, but over the last eight years of dealing with this I have become so used to it, that the fertile world seems like the weirdos to me... I mean, bcps are those pills you take to get ready for IVF, right?









After so many years of infertility here, I amazed when I think that having sex actually results in a baby for the majority of the population! They are completely separate in my mind now!


----------



## crazyrunningmama (Dec 16, 2006)

Sex = pregnancy???? NO! Really?

For me, it's keeping my face in a normal expression when friends confide they've been "trying for 4 months already" and are all surprised. (Keeping in mind I don't discuss our IF IRL, so they're not being jerks).

As for the guessing, I knew in my heart that dd was a girl from the beginning. DH was *sure* it was a boy and he almost had me doubting, but deep down I knew.

It seemed like the wait for the u/s was zipping along, now it's draaaaaaging. Next Tuesday is a ways away still. Still enjoying that barfy feeling







and eating way too much cereal. In order to eat vegetables, I have to "sneak up on them" ie not think about it too much and not prepare them myself. If they just appear, I can handle it.


----------



## Perdita_in_Ontario (Feb 7, 2007)

Please explain to me how you sneak up on a vegetable? I could do with that technique for every day life, forget 1st trimester!! LOL

Guessing - with DD I was pretty convinced from the start she was a girl. Deep in my heart.

This one - I'm really not sure. Some days I'm pretty sure it's a boy. The other days I just don't know. We have a historical problem with very fragile embryos, and girl embies do tend to be tougher than boys, so that makes me suspect a girl logically - but stranger things have happened.

We've been going back and forth on whether we'll find out at our 20-week u/s, but I suspect I'll want to know in the end. Plus I'd like to know if we can avoid the circumcision discussion... it's going to be a tough one... I will prevail simply because I will not give consent, but I'd rather not have to deal with it in the first place!!


----------



## Pookietooth (Jul 1, 2002)

With ds, I knew from early on that he was a boy, as did dh. We both came from families with two brothers each (thus three boys in his, two boys and a girl in mine). This time, I wasn't as certain, but at the 20 wk u/s found out it was a boy. We'd asked not to be told, but ds peeked and saw a penis when the tech was examining the genitals, and also the doctor said, "this is an active little guy," so we figured it from there.

As far as not connecting sex with getting pregnant, I can so relate. After years of IF, I just can't understand the concept of birth control. Yeah, bpcs are those things you take at the start of IVF.







My tubes don't need to be tied because my ovaries don't work like "normal" women's. It's so weird to imagine having sex and expecting to get pregnant, or having to prevent pregnancy.

As far as MTHRFR and detox issues, WhoMe is the expert on that, I'm not at all sure what it involves other than folate. Here is one of the threads where she talks about it:
http://www.mothering.com/discussions....php?t=1038338


----------



## crazyrunningmama (Dec 16, 2006)

Okay, more pancakes today, can I make a healthy baby out of just pancakes? They're whole wheat.







Still having to sneak up on vegetables, meaning I can deal with standing in the garden and eating raw peas or having beef and broccoli when we order Chinese food, but I cannot deal with preparing, cooking and eating vegetables at home. I have informed my dh to just put them in front of me, but he hasn't been cooking much.

Dilemma: I am going to visit family next week. Assuming all is well at our u/s on Tuesday, I will leave later in the week. Some of them have animals, which I am allergic to. I don't plan to tell yet, but it will be really hard. And how to explain that I don't want to take allergy meds if I'm not telling I'm pg? I am considering saying that I did take them and they're just not working very well (they will do the math later and know I fibbed though). Or would it be better for my body to actually take them and not be in allergy hell? I don't think I can justify taking any medication at this point, I may just have to stay in a hotel.









And me, this time I am comfortable finding out the sex, I think dh needs to know and it will make it easier to plan and figure out a name.


----------



## Perdita_in_Ontario (Feb 7, 2007)

Well, everything I've read says that anti-histamines are safe throughout pregnancy (and they prescribe them for morning sickness in Canada). Whether you're comfortable with that is up to you (I know some women who are and some who are not) but I think you can definitely consider it. I do take them because my seasonal allergies around this time of year are bad enough that I couldn't work without them (my eyes tear up and I can hardly see, I get sinus infections, etc, among other things). However, I wouldn't take them just so you don't have to lie to people... and who cares if they know you fibbed later









I've eaten a lot of peas straight from the garden this year too!

Good for you to be able to cook at all. I couldn't for the entire first trimester. I'd have to rush into the kitchen, grab a frozen meal out of the freezer, throw it in the microwave, and run out again LOL.


----------



## AmyKT (Aug 20, 2009)

ugh! I forgot my prometrium suppository last night and I'm so crampy today. I took it this morning instead, so I hope I didn't totally screw anything up. That wouldn't make any sense to most people in my DDC, so I'm glad this thread is here









Yeah, who needs sex to get pregnant? That's so old fashioned. I'm kind of having a hard time reconciling sex as something to do _during_ pregnancy, as well. Again with the cramps. Poor hubs. I hope it will be better in a few weeks.

I knew DD was a girl, and she was. I am so convinced that this is a boy that I catch myself starting to call the baby by male pronouns. If it's a girl, I'll be surprised but completely happy with that, too. It'll mean I can reuse more of DDs clothes (the ones that aren't horribly stained, anyway).


----------



## by-the-lake (Jul 2, 2008)

Oh, I belong here too. Hello everyone!!! I am almost 29 weeks after injectibles and donor sperm. My DH is sterile after an abdominal surgery. We did some IUI's after a sperm removal procedure, but the sperm were no good, being dormant for so long. (We have 2 kids from previous). Excited to add more to this thread!!!!


----------



## cristeen (Jan 20, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *crazyrunningmama* 
Okay, more pancakes today, can I make a healthy baby out of just pancakes? They're whole wheat.









Depends on what you're putting on them.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *crazyrunningmama* 
Dilemma: I am going to visit family next week. Assuming all is well at our u/s on Tuesday, I will leave later in the week. Some of them have animals, which I am allergic to.

I think it really depends on how severe your allergies are and your own comfort level. And if staying in a hotel is an option, I'd totally opt for that so that you can retreat if it gets too bad.

Personally, the only thing I was comfortable taking for my allergies was Stinging Nettle. Too many risks otherwise for my comfort. But do your own research on the different drugs that usually work for you and see what safefetus has to say on it. But I've actually found that with pregnancy my allergies have gotten BETTER and not worse.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Perdita_in_Ontario* 
Well, everything I've read says that anti-histamines are safe throughout pregnancy (and they prescribe them for morning sickness in Canada).

Not all antihistamines are the same, though. Some are not safe during pregnancy. You really need to research each drug you're contemplating taking.


----------



## crazyrunningmama (Dec 16, 2006)

Hmm, all good points on the allergy meds. Probably I won't take them. And I won't be having sex any time soon either, my dh is way to paranoid, even if I was willing to risk it. Amy, I totally hear you about the prometruim! That's why I started this thread, I just couldn't relate to the discussions in my DDc. Do we obsess and worry more? I have never been pg without having gone through this, maybe I would have been like this anyway.

Pancakes again today, with butter, brown sugar (not much) and cinnamon, then rolled up.







: Man, I could live off of them right now. But then I cooked a real lunch with meat and everything, so it evens out, right? Right?


----------



## cristeen (Jan 20, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *crazyrunningmama* 
Pancakes again today, with butter, brown sugar (not much) and cinnamon, then rolled up.







: Man, I could live off of them right now. But then I cooked a real lunch with meat and everything, so it evens out, right? Right?

Yup! Just be sure you use plenty of butter, fat is crucial for baby!







Although a small bowl of fruit on the side would be even better - I try to keep either chopped melon or fruit salad in the fridge at all times, nice and easy. Yes, it's even more sugar, but it's also vitamins and minerals that baby needs.

I think I'm going to have to make pancakes for dinner, now. Those sound yummy. My DH has learned to never suggest food to me unless he REALLY wants it because it triggers a craving.


----------



## crazyrunningmama (Dec 16, 2006)

I add ground flax to the batter, so there's "good fats" too. I could eat them again right now, I'm starting to wonder if it's the iron (I cook in cast iron). Hmmmm. Although my nausea is worse through the afternoon, so I think I will continue to eat a hearty, protein filled lunch when I can.


----------



## Dena (May 29, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *crazyrunningmama* 
Pancakes again today, with butter, brown sugar (not much) and cinnamon, then rolled up.







: Man, I could live off of them right now. But then I cooked a real lunch with meat and everything, so it evens out, right? Right?









:

Well, thanks. Now I'm hungry again, and guess what I want?









As if the eight ounce burger and green beans wasn't enough to sustain me through the night.

I swear, this kid is going to be a bruiser. I am hungry every two hours!

Amy - I took the suppositories on one cycle and totally hated them! Give me a nice sore but from IM shots any day! And fwiw, I doubt you totally screwed anything up. I am not even convinced that the progesterone is completely necessary for most of us after IVF/IUIs, I think the clinics prescribe it to give our bodies the best chance possible to sustain a pg, not because we couldn't sustain a pg without it. Does that make sense? Oh, speaking of which, time for my lovely Vivelle Patches. Ugh. Anyone know why they are using these instead of Estrace? Again, call me old fashioned, but I would much rather take the pill every day. Between the patches and the bruises from the shots on my tummy and hips I look like some kind of deranged junkie!


----------



## Perdita_in_Ontario (Feb 7, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cristeen* 

Not all antihistamines are the same, though. Some are not safe during pregnancy. You really need to research each drug you're contemplating taking.

I completely agree - here's where I got that information - it's one of the most trusted resources in Canada for drug safety in pregnancy.

http://www.motherisk.org/women/updat...content_id=136

They do not specify which are "better" than others.

Again, I believe in taking the least risk possible (I take chlor-tripolon, which was recommended by my OB last pregnancy) but I do trust this site.


----------



## Pookietooth (Jul 1, 2002)

I missed a couple of suppositories too and was fine. They sure are messy, aren't they? But I hated the PIO shots.


----------



## gumby74 (Jan 2, 2005)

Pookietooth: Thanks for the MTHFR information.......gave me lots to think about!

The progesterone suppositories are sooooo disgusting. I knew mine and my husband's relationship had reach a new level of intimacy when he had ot help remove some of the stuff one time







So glad I was able to use the pills this time around!


----------



## Happily Blessed (Feb 19, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Julia'sMom* 
Does anyone feel like they can't complain about their pregnancy, since we worked so hard to get pregnant? Sometimes I just feel so ungrateful when I'm in the midst of normal pregnancy discomfort. I am thrilled to be pregnant, but wish I felt more comfortable with expressing my discomfort.







Does that even make sense?

Last year I became a postpartum doula, and my main focus is for women who deal with pregnancy after IF. This is exactly why I wanted to do this is because once you have the babe, you will feel like "this isn't what I thought it would be!" and it really is a confusing mess of emotions. We spent 7.5 years TTC our 2.5 yo DS so I fully empathize with you.

You are normal to feel this way. Don't let anyone make you feel guilty if you don't feel perfect and complain at some point. Hang in there! It will be worth it in the end!

(stepping off my soapbox







)

I am tentatively joining you all here. I go in Monday for my second beta and we are praying that the numbers rise as expected. Never know, I might POAS tomorrow morning but then it might drive me nuts, too


----------



## Jelinifer (Mar 20, 2009)

I was wondering if I could joing you gals







DH and I got a BFP on Thursday on our 6th cycle of Clomid after the HSG (pretty sure the HSG was the kicker for us.) We feel so incredibly lucky to have gotten this w/Clomid alone (were going to talk about IUI's and a referral to the RE next cycle...)

But I am also petrified that this bean won't stick... the thought of another whole year of Clomid before being able to even see an RE... *shudder.*

Sorry for the rambley intro- I'm only four weeks into this and I'm already going nutty


----------



## boobs4milk (Jun 25, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Julia'sMom* 

Jen (B4M) - I just wanted to say that I really admire the mental strength you have had to go thru such a challenging pregnancy. I've been following for a while and am really getting excited that you seem to be entering into a much safer place.







:

awww, thank you!!! after reading this thread, i feel a bit silly complaining about our fertility issues. we've been extremely lucky considering.

and as much as most of you ladies do not connect sex with pg, i do not connect pg with anything happy or glowy or fun. i've always had tough pgs, so this is it for us. my dr is still wanting me to consider surgery, but if i commit, it'll be to take out the offending member (uterus) and hopefully be done with the whole endometriosis thing. i just don't see getting the adhesion/polyp removal and the entire clean up thing if we are done building our family.


----------



## AmyKT (Aug 20, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Jelinifer* 
I was wondering if I could joing you gals







DH and I got a BFP on Thursday on our 6th cycle of Clomid after the HSG (pretty sure the HSG was the kicker for us.) We feel so incredibly lucky to have gotten this w/Clomid alone (were going to talk about IUI's and a referral to the RE next cycle...)

But I am also petrified that this bean won't stick... the thought of another whole year of Clomid before being able to even see an RE... *shudder.*

Sorry for the rambley intro- I'm only four weeks into this and I'm already going nutty

















:







: Congratulations Jelinifer! So glad to have you here (I posted in the IF board as Furrow. Decided to change my username). Major big sticky vibes for you!

Welcome to Happily Blessed and anyone else I may have missed.

Thank you all for the reassurance about the progesterone supp. I don't think i really need it since my prog was 25 at my beta, but I'm afraid to quit. I'm taking the pills but using as suppository because i had some notion they worked better that way. but yes, yuck. may start taking by mouth. gumby, funny story. we've not made it to that level


----------



## crazyrunningmama (Dec 16, 2006)

Welcome Jelinifer and Happily Blessed!!! So glad to see you here!







: I am still in the worrying time as well, it is so hard. I am trying to be more joyful in this pregnancy, I feel like I was full of fear throughout my pg with dd and I promised myself I would revel in this one more. Can't wait to see that heartbeat, though.









AmyKT, have you taken progesterone orally before? Just a warning, it really throws me for a loop - sleepy, dizzy, etc. But only when I take it orally.

Okay, those of you with toddlers/preschoolers, how do you manage to feed them healthy food when you can't look at anything that isn't white and buttered? My main way of getting dd to eat veggies is to eat them in front of her - not happening at the moment. Of course she will just eat plain noodles, but it's not good. My dh is not much of a help on this.


----------



## Julia'sMom (Mar 12, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *crazyrunningmama* 
Okay, those of you with toddlers/preschoolers, how do you manage to feed them healthy food when you can't look at anything that isn't white and buttered? My main way of getting dd to eat veggies is to eat them in front of her - not happening at the moment. Of course she will just eat plain noodles, but it's not good. My dh is not much of a help on this.

Well, dd is now old enough to eat things raw. So, a couple of raw carrots, broccoli etc. set in front of her usually goes over well. Especially if there's some "dip" involved. Cooked veggies just aren't happening. I did resort to bagged salads, which we both can tolerate.







:

Welcome Happily! I didn't realize that was your line of work. Very cool, as the emotions are so difficult.

Jelinifer - So glad to have you here!







Nutty is normal.







I do find it gets easier as the pregnancy goes further. Also, if insurance requires 12 months before RE, I did find that a loss did not re-set the clock. Of course, I think this one is sticky, but on the off chance, I don't think the 12-month will apply.


----------



## Jelinifer (Mar 20, 2009)

Quote:

Jelinifer - So glad to have you here! Nutty is normal. I do find it gets easier as the pregnancy goes further. Also, if insurance requires 12 months before RE, I did find that a loss did not re-set the clock. Of course, I think this one is sticky, but on the off chance, I don't think the 12-month will apply.
Thanks for the sticky vibes.... so far, still hanging on







Most insurances in MA (I know mine at least) does re-set the 12-month clock due to loss... they count pregnancy, not a live birth as a success to IF. Talk about adding insult to injury!


----------



## Dena (May 29, 2006)

Yay for new "faces"! I feel a little funny "welcoming" anyone to this thread since I am so new here myself, but welcome anyway, and hope your stay here is, oh, say about 8 months long!










And yes, nutty is totally normal. My dh has taken to telling me that I am driving him crazy, so everything must be ok.









Happily Blessed, that is such a cool specialization you have taken on! How I wish I had had someone like you after my first pg when I was tearing my hair out and thinking what a horrible selfish person I was for not loving every minute of this when it was exactly what I had longed for for so long!

Speaking of roller coaster emotions, we had our 6 week u/s today. There were two heartbeats. I am still in shock, and not really sure, in light of our last pg and loss, how I feel about this. I think if I didn't know what I know about loss and IF and all I would be nothing but happy, but as it is I find myself just not wanting to get too attached, iykwim. Also, baby A's heartrate was only 98bpm (baby B's was 117), and I know that they like to see it over 100, so that has me a touch concerned.

I have another scan in 10 days, so I guess we'll see then. All I can really do in the meantime is take the best care of myself possible. I truly believe that God won't let us go through this kind of loss again, and that if things are ok by about 8 weeks, then they will stay ok.


----------



## LibbyLou (Jan 30, 2008)

Hi Ladies! I just saw this thread on the I'm Pregnant board, and I was so excited to see so many names that I recognized from the IF board!







:

My story: I'm due in October after almost 2 years of ttc and Metformin + 5 rounds of Clomid.


----------



## crazyrunningmama (Dec 16, 2006)

Ultrasound for the heartbeat today.







:








: to all.


----------



## Jelinifer (Mar 20, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *crazyrunningmama* 
ultrasound for the heartbeat today.







:








: To all.

good luck!!!!


----------



## Pookietooth (Jul 1, 2002)

Best wishes for a hb on the u/s!


----------



## crazyrunningmama (Dec 16, 2006)

Thanks guys!!







:








139







And I am measuring right at 7 weeks (10mm, wow) Hard to believe that something so small is making me feel so tired and barfy.







I could tell my RE wanted to hug me but didn't, he's so proud of himself. Adios IF clinic!!!!







:


----------



## gumby74 (Jan 2, 2005)

CRM: Congratulations again!!!! I'm proud of YOU for hanging in there as long as you did. IF treatments can be such a PITA!!!


----------



## LibbyLou (Jan 30, 2008)

CRM: What great news!!!!!







: I remember what a huge relief it was when I saw that little heart fluttering away and heard the heartbeat.


----------



## Perdita_in_Ontario (Feb 7, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *crazyrunningmama* 
Adios IF clinic!!!!







:

That's what WE said right after seeing the heartbeat LOL!

Congratulations... that's just WONDERFUL news!


----------



## Dena (May 29, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *crazyrunningmama* 
Thanks guys!!







:








139







And I am measuring right at 7 weeks (10mm, wow) Hard to believe that something so small is making me feel so tired and barfy.







I could tell my RE wanted to hug me but didn't, he's so proud of himself. Adios IF clinic!!!!







:

Yay!! Wonderful news!! Congrats!!


----------



## BellyBean (Dec 1, 2008)

: Congratulations CRM!!!!!







:


----------



## Jelinifer (Mar 20, 2009)

Awesome news CRM!!! Congrats!







:


----------



## Jelinifer (Mar 20, 2009)

On pins and needles today.... got my Beta yesterday to see how my numbers are doing and the RN still hasn't called yet














it's 10:15 here and the doctor opens at 9...and I got the b/w done early yesterday afternoon.) If you were me, would you call after lunch or wait for them to call?


----------



## crazyrunningmama (Dec 16, 2006)

Hey Jelinifer. I would call. Good luck!







:


----------



## gumby74 (Jan 2, 2005)

I think I would have waited for about 5 minutes after they opened


----------



## Julia'sMom (Mar 12, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gumby74* 
I think I would have waited for about 5 minutes after they opened

















:


----------



## Jelinifer (Mar 20, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gumby74* 
I think I would have waited for about 5 minutes after they opened

















:

I just left the RN a voicemail.... I think I've been beyond patient with these folks (took them 3 days to get back to me after I left a voicemail asking for a Beta!) Apparently they're all gung-ho while trying to make you a baby, but when you want a bean-confirmation they go


----------



## crazyrunningmama (Dec 16, 2006)

Okay, Jelinifer, now I'm irritated with your clinic! I hope they got back to you with good news in a timely fashion today!!

I had a moment of feeling "something" today and had to interupt my friend mid-sentence, hand her back her baby and rush to the bathroom to make sure it wasn't blood. It wasn't, but ack! I almost fainted today, too. Scary.


----------



## Sri Radha (Jun 24, 2007)

CRM: Congrats! Isn't that heartbeat a beautiful sight?







: I constantly was going and checking my underwear for the first 12 weeks! I still look but I am not so nervous about it.


----------



## cristeen (Jan 20, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sri Radha* 
I constantly was going and checking my underwear for the first 12 weeks! I still look but I am not so nervous about it.









:

Heck, I spent the entire first trimester checking my underwear, and now most of the third also - between bladder leakage and lots of discharge, I think I'm going to need to buy new underwear after this baby's born. I actually seem to have managed to bleach out my black underwear just from my fluids.









Any news, Jelinifer? I know my RE's office won't call me first, I have to call them (and leave a message) for test results.


----------



## Jelinifer (Mar 20, 2009)

Good news..... RN called back yesterday and said my numbers were in the low 900's. I didn't catch the exact number because I was walking into a business meeting when I got the call but the RN saidmy numbers are "great"..... test was taken at 17DPO







:


----------



## Pookietooth (Jul 1, 2002)

So line, Jeilnifer! congrats!


----------



## crazyrunningmama (Dec 16, 2006)

Great news, Jelinifer!!!

I am away and was quietly worrying because my nausea was much better. It's back now though, seems to be completely dependent on eating all the time or not.







I almost forget I'm pregnant sometimes cause I'm so busy visiting, then I worry that that means something has gone wrong. Nutty times.


----------



## Dena (May 29, 2006)

FWIW, my first pregnancy I felt so good most of the time that I actually DID forget I was pg, then a wave of nausea would hit and I would wonder if I was coming down with something...and then I would remember, "oh, yeah, I'm pregnant!" And that one turned out just fine.

No such luck this time though. The twins are just not letting me forget they are growing in there. Which is just fine, because despite cautioning myself not to get attached, well, I am totally and completely attached to both of them. So the reassurance is nice.

I screwed up this morning by sleeping all the way through the night and not getting my 2am feeding in. I had mondo protein asap when I woke up around 6:30, but I think I will be fending off some nausea all day. Right now I am hungry, but every time I look at food my stomach turns. I think I will have to blindfold myself to eat lunch!









So, urm, a slightly delicate topic, if I may...is anyone else forbidden to dtd for now? We are, but the pg hormones are making me feel like a 19-year-old boy. I swear, I get turned on by acronyms for sex acts. Argh!


----------



## Perdita_in_Ontario (Feb 7, 2007)

LOL! Well I'm no longer forbidden but it's only the last couple of weeks I've actually been interested - I was so sick the first trimester, and the exhaustion is finally leaving me.

Not a fan of pregnant sex though. As with last pregnancy, my belly gets massively tender both inside and out as soon as the uterus starts growing in earnest, and it makes me feel decidedly un-sexy. I've tried the "Ok, but don't touch my breasts, don't lean on me, don't touch my belly" but for some reason that takes away from the sponteneity and fun of it all LOL.


----------



## Sri Radha (Jun 24, 2007)

I am terrified of sex right now. I know it's proven to be safe but I feel like I don't want to risk anything. Poor DH. I thought I'd feel better about it in the second tri, but I don't.


----------



## cristeen (Jan 20, 2007)

Thankfully we're not forbidden from it... because I've been the 19 yo boy, too.









Well, up until the last couple weeks I have been. Complete with wet dreams.


----------



## effervescentmind (Aug 24, 2009)

Hi, Im new to the boards here, In my previous relationship we TTC for 10 plus years doing 5 Clomid, 3 IUI's with Perganol, then 3 IVF/ICSI, and one frozen cycle. Never once had a positive test ever. The RE said i had a 1% chance of ever getting PG on my own.
Well we did not end up making it as a couple and now in my new relationship
we find ourselves very surprised to be expecting! I am 36 he is 39. We are so excited!
Its so bizarre to be PG after trying for so long... its like infertility became part of my identity.

Sonja


----------



## Sri Radha (Jun 24, 2007)

Congrats, Sonja! That's wonderful.


----------



## Pookietooth (Jul 1, 2002)

Wow, Sonja, contratulations!


----------



## Julia'sMom (Mar 12, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dena* 
So, urm, a slightly delicate topic, if I may...is anyone else forbidden to dtd for now? We are, but the pg hormones are making me feel like a 19-year-old boy. I swear, I get turned on by acronyms for sex acts. Argh!

Well, we tried once after being allowed. The bleeding afterwards scared us both so much that we haven't since.







Even messing around led to some blood, so we've been on pelvic rest the whole pregnancy so far. I have it. Espeically since after DD, sex was very painful for a long time post-partum. I'm really hoping it's different this time around.


----------



## crazyrunningmama (Dec 16, 2006)

welcome Sonja! Congrats!!

Well, you walked into a fun topic. I am experiencing the excess fun hormones too, dreams and all. I know we won't dtd until at least the second tri, and then my dh will still be nervous. I think it was 3-4 months postpartum until we got around to it last time (stitches + no sleep), so I'm sure he's preparing himself for patiently waiting.


----------



## nummies (Jun 9, 2007)

I'm here ladies...just hanging out.







Reading along.

Congrats to all the newcomers and to CRM for seeing the heartbeat!


----------



## effervescentmind (Aug 24, 2009)

Thanks for the kind welcome ladies!

We were on a pelvic ban too due to bleeding and i was also like the 19 yr old boy so my midwife said we could DTD but use a condom... because its the prostaglandins in the semen that cause the bleeding she said.
I gotta say it was kinda funny using a condom and being pregnant!
I hit 12 weeks today so the ban is lifted... but I can see myself being paranoid anyway.

Sonja


----------



## crazyrunningmama (Dec 16, 2006)

Okay, is this normal - I don't "feel pregnant" right at this minute, so I worry that something has gone wrong. The nausea is so reassuring, am I crazy?


----------



## cristeen (Jan 20, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *crazyrunningmama* 
Okay, is this normal - I don't "feel pregnant" right at this minute, so I worry that something has gone wrong. The nausea is so reassuring, am I crazy?

Not crazy at all!

I have moments when I don't feel pregnant. And I'm almost 39 weeks!


----------



## effervescentmind (Aug 24, 2009)

I am 12 weeks and I feel the same... i think it will be easier to feel PG once i can feel the baby move. The nausea does seem reassuring in a strange way though.


----------



## Julia'sMom (Mar 12, 2007)

CRM - I too agree, not crazy at all.

Now I wish I would feel movement all the time, but of course I don't. I suppose the belly should be enough, but really I think we always want more reassurance.


----------



## crazyrunningmama (Dec 16, 2006)

When I was pg with dd, I only really felt her move when I was lying down. So, often I would drink a bit of juice to give myself and her a blood sugar boost and stretch out so she'd have lots of room so I could feel her move around. If I could, I'd be doing that all the time now! Barfiness has returned today and I have made my first prenatal appointments, so it's seeming more real!!


----------



## gumby74 (Jan 2, 2005)

CRM: It probably took me until I was about 25 weeks before I really felt pregnant. Prior to that time, people would ask how the pregnancy was going and then I would think.....oh yeah, that's right...i'm pregnant! Now....there is no way I could forget with the constant peeing, not being able to walk, pelvis that feels like it is being hit with a hammer everytime I take a step and the frequent kicks to the bladder and ribs







:


----------



## Julia'sMom (Mar 12, 2007)

I just need a hug. I feel like such a bad person (to put it nicely). A friend just announced she's expecting. She's only been married for 4 months and is already about 3 months along. Even though I'm pregnant, I'm just so incredibly jealous and pissed off. Why did I have to go thru such hell when people can just conceive like that. I think I need to go cry, and sleep. Hopefully I can blame it on pregnancy hormones. Since she announced via email, I'll just send my congrats when I'm feeling better.


----------



## crazyrunningmama (Dec 16, 2006)

Juliasmom. You are not a bad person for feeling how you feel. You didn't immediately email her back and tell her to %^&** off with her stupid good news (right?), that would be bad. We have gone through hell, it does suck and we are allowed to grieve about it. It isn't great that other people's good news is a trigger, but there it is, reality. And yes, go to bed, that always helps. And get dh to write the email back if you have to.


----------



## gumby74 (Jan 2, 2005)

Julia'smom: I would feel the same way and have many times. I always try to think though that even though getting pregnant is easy for that person....there are other things that person is really struggling with that you aren't. I also try to remember that my children came after a lot of heartbreak and struggle.....and yes.....in my honest opinion.....that makes them more wanted! I know that sounds harsh, but it's how I survive sometimes when dealing with people who don't have a clue what it's like!


----------



## Jelinifer (Mar 20, 2009)

I need some reassurance gals







I'm 6 wks and my symptoms have been completely gone for a few days now... Granted, the only symptoms I had were frequent urination,sore bbs, insomnia, and a touch of fatigue... but they're all gone. my beta at 17DPO was great 927.7 but I haven't been monitored since then.... and the midwife I switched to isn't going to see me until 10/22. I am not doing too well... had a huge panic attack earlier today and can't shake the feeling that something is wrong.... should i go back to my old IF OB on Monday and beg for a u/s or try with the CMN to push up my apt. and have some monitoring done?


----------



## gumby74 (Jan 2, 2005)

If it was me...I would call the IF OB on Monday. Peace of mind is worth a lot! Especially when you have been through infertility. Stress isn't good and if an appt. with the IF OB helps....then go for it. There is no way I would be able to wait till 10/22. Hang in there!


----------



## crazyrunningmama (Dec 16, 2006)

Hey Jelinifer. For sure get into your IF OB if you can, no point in stressing if you can get some reassurance from them. Just to let you know though, my symptoms have been coming and going with no rhyme or reason. For example, on the day I was in the car _for 10 hours_, I had NO nauseau for the first time in 2 weeks. It stayed gone for a couple of days and is now back in full force. Sore breasts have come and gone and come back, too. I totally relate to that out of control feeling - like I want to have a baby update with heartrate and an ultrasound picture every day, just to know that nothing is wrong, but we just have to have faith, kwim? People who haven't gone through IF just worry if there's bleeding, I think. Many







's to you, I know that worried feeling.


----------



## Dena (May 29, 2006)

Jelinifer, I second - third, whatever - calling your IF OB on monday and getting in for a u/s soonest. The sooner you can reassure yourself that everything is ok, the better. If it helps, though, your beta was higher than mine on day 17, and both my babies look fine. From what I have read (and I tend to be a tad obsessive about this stuff), higher betas like yours do tend to be predictive of a successful pregnancy.

Julia'sMom, I can totally relate to how you feel - as can everyone here, I am sure. I actually get jealous of random women or families on the street who are pregnant or who have a lot of children. In my first pg, I actually caught myself sighing deeply a few times upon spotting a pg woman and thinking, oh, when will it be my turn....oh, wait....







IF is crazy making in more ways than one. The lovely thing about email, though, is that you can send a totally insincere congrats complete with lots of virtual squeals and exclamation points, not mean a word of it, and no one is the wiser. BTDT.


----------



## Julia'sMom (Mar 12, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *crazyrunningmama* 







Juliasmom. You are not a bad person for feeling how you feel. You didn't immediately email her back and tell her to %^&** off with her stupid good news (right?), that would be bad. We have gone through hell, it does suck and we are allowed to grieve about it. It isn't great that other people's good news is a trigger, but there it is, reality. And yes, go to bed, that always helps. And get dh to write the email back if you have to.

No, I didn't sent the email then.







I just sent it this morning, and was able to genuinely express congratulations. I was just so shocked by the strength of my reflexes and then realized that dh has none of those feelings now that we're pregnant. That just made me feel more alone, hence my posting here. Thanks ladies for the support!









Jelinfer - I too would call the IF OB. Mine offered to do a quickie u/s if I got too nervous before I was seen by my regular ob.


----------



## crazyrunningmama (Dec 16, 2006)

Hey Jelinifer, how are things?

Me, I am pooched out already and I feel like people are suspecting. Hee hee, not telling and don't care that my company will be hard pressed to replace me. Have I mentioned I am not liking my job?


----------



## Perdita_in_Ontario (Feb 7, 2007)

CRM - you're 9 weeks already?? Wow - you're almost a quarter of the way there! Yay! And yay for pooching out


----------



## crazyrunningmama (Dec 16, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Perdita_in_Ontario* 
CRM - you're 9 weeks already?? Wow - you're almost a quarter of the way there! Yay! And yay for pooching out









I know! It's crazy, I am weirded out by how much of this pregnancy will already have passed by before I am telling IRL. I can only complain about the nausea to you guys!! And you are almost half way there, wow!


----------



## poetgirl (Jun 23, 2007)

Finally, the club I WANT to join!







:
There are so many familiar women here. Big hello to you all and congratulations on having made it here.
We are very early pregnant with #1 after 35 timed tries. We were successful on our second IVF...our 9th ART treatment total. Ready to be nauseous for other reasons now! The first beta was 112 and today (16 dpo) it's 265.
I feel so relieved and am really still letting it sink in. I have never been pregnant before and have no idea what to expect. I just hope and pray the pregnancy progresses well. So far so good.







:


----------



## crazyrunningmama (Dec 16, 2006)

poet! That's exactly why I started this thread, I am so excited to be pg, but feeling like I don't fit in in my DDC (exercise? don't!! bleeding after sex? STOP - I am a bit more freaked out than most of them







). And bursting to talk about it since I can't in real life!!


----------



## Jelinifer (Mar 20, 2009)

Welcome Poet!!!







:

Update after my freak out last weekend: I decided to wait until I see the RN from the CMN practice next week to ask to hear the h/b or see a u/s. DH very kindly reminded me that a freak out of the magnitude I was at is probably a pg symptom in and of itsself since I'm usually so mellow and level-headed







I started getting a little gaggy & mild m/s on and off starting Monday so I'm feeling confident enough to last another week until my appointment at least


----------



## Perdita_in_Ontario (Feb 7, 2007)

Jelenifer - yay for gaggy and m/s!!









Poet - it's lovely to see you over here - really, really lovely. You mentioned on the IVF thread that you're already getting weird odour aversions - that's a great sign. I couldn't go into the kitchen without puking for a couple of months - I was convinced there was a small animal rotting in my kitchen drain pipes. DH was more than a little... nonplussed! Hope yours isn't that bad, but you've got a nice strong start and that's a great sign!


----------



## BellyBean (Dec 1, 2008)

Congratulations Poet!!!







:







:







: I am so happy to see you here!!


----------



## crazyrunningmama (Dec 16, 2006)

I was started to get worried about you *Jelinifer*, thanks for updating us. Yay for wacky emotions and food aversions - it means you're pregnant!

*Perdita* - that sounds horrible, how gross for you! Did your dh do all the child meals?

I have the smell thing, but not so badly. Mostly just things my dh is eating (and talking to me with his mouth full), like Doritos blech. I also have the nausea and extreme fatigue. But I am actually in the position of possibly having to increase my hours at work for the $$$ before mat leave. Crap. Hoping to put that off until the second trimester.


----------



## poetgirl (Jun 23, 2007)

BIG QUESTION: I buy my own insurance and it covers: infertility u/s and labs plus $2500 of fertility drugs, but no ivf procedures and NO maternity at all. I could switch to my husband's plan as a spouse with no pre-existing condition clause (preg. is often considered that) which has full maternity but no infertility. I would have to pay the whole year in full and I can switch over only at 3 times during the year: RIGHT NOW (as in by tomorrow), @ 19 weeks or before birth. If I switch over and something goes wrong, I can't get back the infertility coverage easily and if I can get it, not for a 6 mth waiting period and then I'd have to pay 2 insurances at once. I hope that made sense. WWYD? My #s are great and I AM pregnant but I know what can happen. If I waited to switch, I'd also have to pay OOP for the first 19 wks which, if I did the CVS would cost around $1600.
It's not like my current insurance is stellar for IF but it did take the edge off. Also if we had to go back to TTC, we'd use the frozen eggs first so no meds and few u/s and bw.
Enough to make your head spin? Me too! I want to root for hope of course but I keep going back and forth.
Either way, I'll have to not look back, but...this is hard. Thanks in advance!


----------



## Perdita_in_Ontario (Feb 7, 2007)

Poet - I'm a bit fuzzy on the insurance thing... if you switched at 19 weeks, would you have to pay back the fertility insurance? Would it lose you anything in the meantime? I suspect with your numbers, you're in a good situation but I can definitely understand the caution!

CRM - no, DH works very early in the morning, so I had to do breakfasts... we live in a small ranch-style bungalow so the smell hit as soon as I left the bedroom. All I could do was puke! I tried doing the vinegar and baking soda thing several times in case something was stuck, but it never helped. Makes you wonder if those smells are there all the time, and we just don't notice, or whether things are just really wacky!!


----------



## poetgirl (Jun 23, 2007)

Thanks Perdita. I'll try to explain it though I guess I need to make up my mind pretty soon now.

If I stay on my current insurance, I'll pay for the first 19 wks out of pocket, but I'll retain my IF coverage if we have a loss and have to do ivf again.
If I switch over to my DH's, we'll have full maternity coverage but we'll lose the drug benefit of $2500/yr of fert. drugs (wouldn't get that until next Jan, maxed out for this yr) plus covered u/s monitoring and labs.

So it's a tough call. Do I hang on to the (somewhat) IF coverage out of fear or just say hey, I'm pregnant, let's get going in that direction from here on out.

All thoughts welcome.


----------



## gumby74 (Jan 2, 2005)

Poet: Welcome again! I think you should ditch the IF coverage and do what you are really good at.....thinking positive and moving forward. Depending on whether or not you go with an OB or a midwife and the level of intervention you choose, the costs during the first 19 weeks can also be substantial. If the other insurance covers those weeks...it might be something to keep in mind. That is a lot to think about!


----------



## Julia'sMom (Mar 12, 2007)

Poet - That's a tough decision. Is there anyway you can keep both? With dd, I used my insurance thru work (free) to cover maternity and was on dh's insurance ($$) as a secondary to cover infertility. Yes, it meant paying two premiums, but was worth it at the time. Is that an option for you?

This brought up another question I have. The twins in-utero are likely going to be out last children, for many reasons. However, we still have several frozen embryos. I am not willing to make any decision on them until after birth (see, Poet, we're all a bit conservative after if). However, I don't know what to do at that point. For ethical reasons, "disposal" seems wrong. However, it also seems very challenging to give up for adoption and know that somewhere we have a biological child that may come back to me as a teen with questions. Yet, I don't think we can afford to "store" them for years until we are sure about no more children. Any thoughts? I'm sure this is a sensitive topic for many, and hope all will treat it as such.


----------



## poetgirl (Jun 23, 2007)

Thanks for weighing in everyone. I really apppreciate it. If our fert. insurance was amazing, like covering IVF, I would be willing to pay two premiums until we get through the 1st trimester. But since the maternity coverage is not done month by month but rather paying the whole year up front, it seems funny to pay for both because if something did go wrong we'd end up paying more overall in premiums than benefits. The real benefit with the IF plan is the $2500 drug coverage, and we figured out that if we waited to switch to maternity at 19 wks, we'd be spending an extra $900 for the chance to save $2500 and that seemed ridiculous. So I think we're going to switch and if something goes wrong, we'll have the FET then we'll ask our families for some help. Phew!

J's Mom, I can understand the complexity of that decision. I'm not sure how to think it through right now, but I will be thinking about it. My gut says that in the long run, it would be too hard to donate them and never know.

Jelinifer, I am so glad things are fine and I think that fear is really natural. It feels like forever until we go in for the HB. I like your strategy with your husband's help. I did guided meditations through the IVF process and I've continued with general ones and it's helping me feel safe and at ease.

Gumby, Thanks for your positive words!


----------



## poetgirl (Jun 23, 2007)

Oh for crying out loud. I just went to switch and the maternity plan was $1000 more than it was quoted, so then we decided to wait. But I feel good about it in part because we ended up making the decision based on $ rather than fear of something going wrong. In processing it all, we had already decided together that the odds are in our favor that this pregnancy will work and we are going to go forward feeling really positive about it and that was valuable!!!

Have a great weekend everyone! We have the opportunity to go to Lake Michigan and stay in a cabin for free. Now that's a deal


----------



## Pookietooth (Jul 1, 2002)

That would be a hard decision, whether to continue IF coverage. I would probably discontinue it to have maternity care though. Just because it could get quite expensive if there are any complications.

I have three frozen embryos, although at my age (43) there is pretty much no chance they could survive freezing and thawing. If they could, I would like to have another one in a couple of years, but I know dh would be against it, so I would probably donate them. Having another biological child out there would not bother me, though.


----------



## Jelinifer (Mar 20, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *poetgirl* 
Have a great weekend everyone! We have the opportunity to go to Lake Michigan and stay in a cabin for free. Now that's a deal









I hope you guys have a blast!!!


----------



## crazyrunningmama (Dec 16, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *poetgirl* 

Have a great weekend everyone! We have the opportunity to go to Lake Michigan and stay in a cabin for free. Now that's a deal









Have a fab time!!!

Re: frozen embryos, I am thinking about this too. Assuming all will go well with this pregnancy, this will be it for us. I can't imagine donating them (but dh would at least consider it). I am leaning either towards research (which is in itself weird, but would help others in my situation) or asking them to insert them when I am least likely to get pg, which seems a bit crazylady. Not worried yet, we won't have to pay again for storage until next summer.

First prenatal appointment today. She asked if I'd had any prenatal care. Answer - no, well except for that u/s at 7 weeks. Do you find that care providers are clueless about ART? This one had no idea what ICSI meant and a limited understanding of IVF.


----------



## Perdita_in_Ontario (Feb 7, 2007)

Before this pregnancy, I'd have said my opinion for me was "no embryo left behind" (i.e., give them all a chance). But this pregnancy has been rough so far - not dangerous, just exhausting - so now I don't know. It's a moot point for us - we've never had a frostie in 4 cycles!

I don't think we'd donate (I'm not sure it's something our clinic supports anyway). I suspect we would either donate to research, or, if we had decided we don't want any more, we might transfer back at a point in my cycle where pregnancy is extremely unlikely. There's no easy answers









CRM - I spent about 30 minutes telling my midwife all about IVF. I mean, she had a basic understanding of the mechanics, but the routine, etc, she wasn't hugely aware of.


----------



## Sri Radha (Jun 24, 2007)

Left over frozen embryos:

I have 13 left over right now. I am unsure how many, if any, more kids I will have after this one. I am taking a wait and let's see approach. But my husband and I agree that we will donate them to a couple in need. However, I want to choose the couple. My clinic has an anonymous program and I am not comfortable with that. But there is a site called miracles waiting that can match people up. I am very liberal in my views and to me it is important that whoever gets these embryos is as well. But who knows, I may use all of these embryos up myself!

Congrats, Poetgirl!


----------



## gumby74 (Jan 2, 2005)

Can I just mention that this thread makes me sooooo happy. I think it's because so many of us have been through so much with infertility and to have all of us coming together in one place again and under happy circumstances....is just a really happy feeling.







Maybe these are the pregnancy hormones speaking???


----------



## fullofhope08 (Feb 16, 2008)

Hello ladies,
I was a bit of a lurker during our ivf attempts, but I'm thankfully now able to join in on the pregnancy discussions and am glad to see this group for those of us who are dealing with an extra layer of concerns/hopes attached to our pregnancies. Congratulations to you all!!!!
just thought I'd say hello. THis was our second ivf/icsi attempt. was pregnant the first time but miscarried by week 6. I'm past the 6th week mark this time and feeling like this pregnancy will happen. I still get a bit nervous when the pregnancy symptoms aren't too strong yet, wondering if the pregnancy has ended. Seems this is pretty normal though - the nervousness. I can't wait for the 8 week u/s to ease my mind.


----------



## Jelinifer (Mar 20, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gumby74* 
Can I just mention that this thread makes me sooooo happy. I think it's because so many of us have been through so much with infertility and to have all of us coming together in one place again and under happy circumstances....is just a really happy feeling.







Maybe these are the pregnancy hormones speaking???

I feel the same way







It's a shame we all live so far apart because I could defintely see us all at a coffee shop meeting up for some decaf and cocoa


----------



## attached2mason (Apr 22, 2006)

I am so excited to have found this tribe!!! We just finished our first IVF fresh cycle and got a BFP yesterday. I am still in shock and of course trying to remain cautious in my optimism because it is still very early, but after 2.5 years ttc#2 I am just so excited









I am going to go back now and read through more of this thread, but already I recognize some names from my days on the nursingmamasttc threads and around the IF board. So exciting to see so many familiar names over here in this thread!

The short version of our story:
- started ttc #2 march 2007. Everyone told me to wean, I didn't listen. Glad I didn't since when DS did wean at 4 it did not help the IF at all.
- did all the tests a year later, all inconclusive - dx with "unexplained"
- did 3 rounds clomid, 2 IUI's and a ton of alternative therapies
- started IVF in August 09, had a bit of a rocky cycle (bumped to 450IU gonal-f, slow developing embies, not sure there would be any to transfer, etc) but ended up with 2 perfect embies to transfer at day 3, 3 embies (6 and 7 cell) and 1 blast to freeze.


----------



## BellyBean (Dec 1, 2008)

Snowbabies:
This has been weighing on my mind a little lately...the other day I read an article on CNN during lunch about the topic and haven't really been able to shake it. We have way more snowbabies in waiting than we could ever possibly use, unless we decided to give the Duggers a run for their money. I am not sure about having other bio children out there, but I am also not sure about "destroying" them (our clinic doesn't support research to my knowledge). Since we want to have 1 or 2 more children, I guess I have a while to think about it...and continue paying the storage fees.


----------



## Noelle C. (Sep 3, 2009)

Belly, I'm related to the Duggars. I'm not thrilled.

I was fertile once, and then rendered infertile after being hit by a car. I was 19. My fiance and I went through IVF last year, one of the youngest couples the Stanford clinic has had. I was 27 and he was 25. The first cycle took, and then we lost them. Two days before Christmas. I wanted to jump immediately into another cycle, though we had some frozen. My gut said another fresh cycle. That cycle was a big fat fail. The third time around my gut said a frozen transfer would work. We went with a natural cycle transfer, which is really new still. No drugs until the HCG shot, just lots of close monitoring.

It worked!

We started off with twins, then lost one. In another 52 days, our little girl will be considered term (though 37 weeks is still early).

I've been blessed to have my fiance. He's been so supportive in every way, from doing all the shots for me since I couldn't, to completely pampering me at every moment. He still does! If I want something, he goes to get it, no problem. He's understanding about my energy being low. He takes the vacuum from me if I'm vacuuming when he gets home from work! I appreciate everything he does so much, and always do my best to show him. He's an amazing daddy already!!


----------



## Pookietooth (Jul 1, 2002)

I love this thread, too! Sure wish we could all meet IRL! I find that it's hard to find a good tribe or ddc to get together with, since I'm not in the medical mainstream about most things but did IVF to conceive. Has anyone else felt that way? That's why it's nice to have this thread (along with all the other things that go with being pregnant after IF, such as all the years we spent ttc compared with most people).
When I think of all the years we were ttc and not conceiving, and how if we'd conceived right away we'd have a 13 year old, it makes me a bit sad.


----------



## Noelle C. (Sep 3, 2009)

I understand how you feel. It's hard not to snap at people who say things like, "I can't believe it finally happened! We didn't think it would take so long. It's been three months!" I think, on some level, those people are braggarts, but to call them out on it gets you chastised.

Know what else annoys me, along the same topic? People who say, "It's been 4/5/6 months and I'm not pregnant yet. I need to see a docto because I think I'm infertile. Where do I start?" No. NO. This is WELL within the range of normal, on the low time to conceive end, in fact!! I was banned from another community, yes, banned, for telling a girl who was bitching at just 4 months of trying about how her insurance wouldn't cover a fertility doctor or IVF (she actually wanted IVF at 4 months) until it had been at least a year, that the a full year is normal to conceive, and no insurance will cover IVF just because someone wants it, and if hers will cover it at a year, then she is very lucky because most people have NO coverage for infertility. I wanted to say more, but held back. Anyway, I was banned for nt being "supportive" and was called "jealous" (of what? my insurance covered the IVF we were going through, and as I had a prior diagnosed reason for infertility, bilateral blockage, we didn't have to wait a year, so I'm the one in the enviable position).

People who complain that they're infertile with no cause to think so other than not getting pregnant in a few months are really like a slap in the face to people who have a diagnosed reason or who have taken a year or more and still haven't conceived.


----------



## crazyrunningmama (Dec 16, 2006)

Hey *Sri Rahda*!! I can't believe how far along you are already - congrats!! How are you feeling?

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gumby74* 
Can I just mention that this thread makes me sooooo happy. I think it's because so many of us have been through so much with infertility and to have all of us coming together in one place again and under happy circumstances....is just a really happy feeling.







Maybe these are the pregnancy hormones speaking???

Me, too!









Quote:


Originally Posted by *fullofhope08* 
Hello ladies,
I can't wait for the 8 week u/s to ease my mind.









Welcome!! Yes, the u/s is very reassuring!!! My symtoms have been coming and going, so try not to worry. (Although my dh told me this morning I am getting a "pregnant ass", I guess my butt changed when I was pg with dd and he sees it going the same way. He doesn't seem to care, so I won't)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Pookietooth* 
I find that it's hard to find a good tribe or ddc to get together with, since I'm not in the medical mainstream about most things but did IVF to conceive. Has anyone else felt that way?

Yes, I know what you mean. I would have said I was way too crunchy to do IVF, until I was told it was our only chance. I had my first prenatal appointment and they asked some follow up questions about dd, including if I'd breadfed. They were blown away by how long we'd gone, it just is normal to me, as are many things that are "normal" here on MDC.









I hear you *Noelle*! I don't talk about our IF in real life, so the people who have complained about not being pregnant yet after *three whole months* don't know how much it hurts me. I also kind of have to laugh to myself - if you only knew! Also in the people don't get it category, in my DDC there was a discussion about what BC people would use after this pregnancy and when I explained why NONE is my answer, several people mentioned the ol' once you've done IVF/adopted whatever, then you might get pregnant on your own thing. Uh, no I don't think so.

Love and light to everyone for the coming week.


----------



## Noelle C. (Sep 3, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *crazyrunningmama* 
Also in the people don't get it category, in my DDC there was a discussion about what BC people would use after this pregnancy and when I explained why NONE is my answer, several people mentioned the ol' once you've done IVF/adopted whatever, then you might get pregnant on your own thing. Uh, no I don't think so.

Some of us can hope, but it's not likely. We are in the hope category. Still got some snowbabies, but we'll let them go to someone else. We would like another one or two, but if a brother or sister happens, it will be natural. If it happens, it does, and if not, then we still have our one, will be thrilled, and hopefully our snowbabies can help someone else experience the joy.

So far no one has said this to me in person though. Aside from the grandmother who was glad I miscarried the first set of twins last year (evil bitch), and the close friend who ditched me because I wouldn't go out getting drunk anymore, everyone in person has been just so amazing and supportive. It's on the internet that I'm finding the stupid people. But it's also on the internet I've found some of the best people of my life, including my fiance.






























all around!


----------



## crazyrunningmama (Dec 16, 2006)

Noelle. The reason there is no hope for us is because we have severe MFI, we required ICSI to get pregnant. If it was on both sides or if I had PCOS or something, I would hope too.


----------



## Violet2 (Apr 26, 2007)

Just a big congrats to all you ladies!







I did 4 years of infertility treatments before conceiving DD.

I'm so happy for all of you ladies! Relish your buddha bellies.









V


----------



## LibbyLou (Jan 30, 2008)

Hi ladies! I thought I'd give this thread a little bump. How's everyone doing? We've had a couple of tense days, but things turned out ok. I just got home from an ultrasound to check my amniotic fluid levels. There were some concerns about low levels, but everything looked perfect! We even got to see our little bean happily sucking on her thumb. It was so nice and reassuring. I can't believe that we get to meet her in person in a few weeks. It feels like we've been waiting for her for so long.


----------



## Mama2Bean (Mar 20, 2007)

sorry


----------



## Mama2Bean (Mar 20, 2007)

Hi ladies,

Congrats to all on success after the heartbreak of IF. I have quite an astonishing story that I will be brief in describing. We are MF after cancer tx, and had IVF/ICSI to have DD, almost 3yo. now. After several frustrating and negative FETs earlier this year, I insisted on a semen analysis to just see where we were. It had been several years since his last SA and I felt like they were just assuming the worst while not gathering any more data. The SA was much, much higher than before (like, millions, vs. two dozen sperm), to our shock, but motility was 2%. So we got approved for IUI. We started but got canceled due to Clomid disaster.

Then this month, I got pregnant. On our own. Just like that. I'm also still nursing DD. We can't believe it. I'm trying not to wait for the other shoe to drop, yk? We've had a loss before so I'm just cautiously optimistic.

Just wanted to share. After dealing w/IF for six years, I am still reeling from this!


----------



## poetgirl (Jun 23, 2007)

Oh Mama2Bean, WHAT a wondrous story!















Heartfelt congrats to you. I hope you have a very healthy and happy 9 mths!


----------



## Perdita_in_Ontario (Feb 7, 2007)

Congratulations, Mama2Bean. Great story!

CRM - we're in that boat too. It's a physical impossibility for us to get pg naturally. We still have people say "oh, sometimes miracles happen" but unless I want to explain to them about CBAVD, all I can do is smile and nod. Even our pediatrician said "miracles happen" - after I told her about DH's condition. Some people are a little oblivious... or at least believe in true miracles LOL.

Poet - when's the u/s? You must be on pins and needles!


----------



## gumby74 (Jan 2, 2005)

Something the PP said reminded me of the visit I had with the new pediatrician yesterday. He appears like a great guy and right away I knew I liked him when he told me he would never force a vaccination on my child. However, I found myself getting the same uneasy feeling when he said "so, you are expecting your second child. Just wait until you have your third and you have to try and juggle all three." I wanted so badly to say....some people can't assume another child will ever be on the way. I only wish it was as easy as dtd and then bang! i'm pg!


----------



## poetgirl (Jun 23, 2007)

I think my mind is still trying to wrap my brain around this. I was at the grocery store today and saw a few pregnant bellies, and I kept catching myself in a knnejerk reaction staring longingly at them and feeling sad, and then I was like NO, this is YOU! I think I have about 3 yrs worth of emotional releasing to do. There is a PTSD element to being post-IVF, even if the desire was positive. It's so much to go through and you are just hoping with all your might everything will be okay. It's a bit of a weather system..two days ago I felt very confident and pregnant, yesterday I was a little worried. I kept smelling the coffee to make sure it still smelled bad to me!







Today I'm just trying not to focus on it so much. I'm pretty sure these emotions have no bearing on reality though. Just hopeful, vulnerable...is this similar to how you all felt right at the beginning?

Our u/s is next Thursday. I will be 6 wk, 3 days and I'm not sure if I should definitely be able to see a HB or if it's more like 50/50. Anyone know? I know seeing one will make a big difference.

Libbylou, I'm glad things are looking good!

Gumby,







on a good doctor you are comfortable with, but yeah, I hear you...most are not attuned to fertility struggles.

How's everyone else?


----------



## crazyrunningmama (Dec 16, 2006)

Hey *poet*. You always put things so darn eloquently. I know what you mean, we've been TTC #2 for so long and now it's hard to settle into being joyful about it. Partly because our kids will be 4 years apart, which was not the plan, and all the regrets about what could have been done differently, still grief about having to do IVF at all, paying it off still, etc etc. I was very fearful throughout my pregnancy with dd, and I am making a conscious decision to be more joyful about this one (between feeling barfy). But still, I held my breath for the second beta, then the hb u/s, now for the end of the first trimester. At no point does God or Gaia shout down from the heavens "you can relax, it's all going to go great!" We are never given permission to relax and enjoy it, we have to give that permission to ourselves, which is hard for me. But I am doing better with it this time around. And really enjoying moving the ticker in my siggy along every week.









Glad things are okay *LibbyLou*


----------



## gumby74 (Jan 2, 2005)

Poet: I was able to see the heartbeat at 5.5 weeks. It was a suttle flutter, but all I needed to reassure me that life was indeed growing inside me. I think you are absolutely right to the PTSD stuff. Especially the three year road you traveled on which was filled with so many obstacles that had your emotions on a constant roller coaster!


----------



## fullofhope08 (Feb 16, 2008)

I just wanted to add my agreement with the whole PTSD thing. I remember talking to a friend who was also dealing with infertility a year ago, well before we started ivf and 2.5 years into infertility, about how important it was for us not to lose our confidence in our bodies to carry a pregnancy and give birth - these were beliefs that we firmly believed in before all this infertility stuff started. I must say the ivf/art did erode some of that confidence and it's tough to try and now trust that all will go well. It's also not fully clicking for me that I'm now part of the 'club' of pregnant women. I know the first trimester is trying - with the worry of miscarriage and it not seeming real. I hope that once we've officially told everyone that we're expecting and that I start to show, I can overcome some of this uncertainty. cause one this is for sure - we all SO deserve to enjoy this pregnancy!!!!


----------



## Julia'sMom (Mar 12, 2007)

Poet - at 6 wks they likely should see a hb. However, during one pregnancy, they could not. It terrified me so that I ended up calling the RE and he had me come back in that afternoon, when they did another scan and located the hb then. What I learned is that if the tech is unable to locate it, take charge and request another tech or even the RE take a look. Pregnancy after IF is hard enough without any additional worries.


----------



## effervescentmind (Aug 24, 2009)

I was just having similar PTSD like feelings last night in the shower. I looked down at my belly and realized i could not really shave very easy anymore. Then I was thinking about how i tried for 10 years to have a baby. It was as if infertility became my IDENTITY. and now... being PG. and trying to let it go. its sorta weird because for soooo many years i just accepted it. I will never be PG. I will never have my own baby. Doing 12 cycles of ART 3 being IVF/ICSI and never once having a positive i had just accepted "I am infertile"

It is bizarre to have an identity change. it is also hard because i am 14 weeks and i have had soo much bleeding its hard to relax. I just went to the ER last saturday for excessive soaking bleeding, but the baby looks awesome. I just want to be PRESENT in my own life. not worry so much.


----------



## gumby74 (Jan 2, 2005)

Sonja: I'm so sorry that the first 14 weeks have been filled with continued stress from bleeding. I do think that after having gone through so much with infertility as you have, that you should automatically be given a free pass when it comes to stress after your pregnant. I hope the bleeding stops and you can enjoy your pregnancy......hang in there


----------



## crazyrunningmama (Dec 16, 2006)

Okay, maybe this isn't going to make any sense, but here is my little spot on this thread, in my mind, and in my heart where I just get to be calm and joyful and enjoy this pregnancy in peace. Join me!!


----------



## Jelinifer (Mar 20, 2009)

I'm with you CRM!!!

Good news too- had my appointment with the practice RN yesterday to give her my history... and she set me up for an ultrasound on Tuesday! Woohoo!!!!


----------



## nummies (Jun 9, 2007)

I'm with you CRM!

Welcome Poet! So nice to have you here! I am so excited for you! Oh and at over 6 weeks, you should at least be able to see the fetal pole and probably the heartbeat.

Jelinifer- WOOHOOOO for an ultrasound! Tuesday isn't very far away!

LibbyLou- So glad that everything is ok with your fluid levels! I am so excited for you to meet your daughter!

I am doing pretty good here. These boys are just kicking away.


----------



## poetgirl (Jun 23, 2007)

Hi Nummies! Lovely to be HERE! I like the sound of kicking brothers...!

Nummies, Gumby, Julia's Mom, Thanks for the help on the 6 wk u/s details.

CRM, Thanks for the eloquent comment







I appreciate that. You make such a good point. There is not going to be a defining moment when we are told to relax and it's important to decide within to enjoy this. I am enjoying it, for sure, it's just quite a transition after being so defined by being "infertile" with no kids, and I suspect I'll enjoy it just a bit more after the u/s.








Anyhow, thanks for your self-generated smilie fest. That is the right idea.

Besides, my friend tells me, "Worry is ... Faith in reverse with the pedal to the metal." I was thinking of making some kind of ceremony for myself after the appt. this week to help mark letting some of the long journey go and celebrating what is happening NOW.

Full of Hope and EffervescentMind, Thank you both for your thoughtful and compassionate replies. Sharing the aftershocks with you guys was really helpful for me and I appreciate the candid talk about transitioning from constant medical monitoring and disappointment to actual motherhood and pregnancy!









Jelinifer, Nice! Appt. on Tuesday! I would not be surprised if you have more than one in there...for some reason.









Don't know what kind of symptom this is, but







I have had multiple dreams now about babies in cabbage patches, surreal huge thriving cabbage patches with perfectly globular cabbages bursting with babies.


----------



## Pookietooth (Jul 1, 2002)

I just got great news, my placenta has moved, and I no longer have previa at all (I was dx'd with complete previa at 20 weeks, but that was really too early to say whether it would still be a problem later). I am now cleared for a home birth! Woo hoo!


----------



## gumby74 (Jan 2, 2005)

Pookie: I don't think I said anything in our DDC, but that's really great news!!!!!


----------



## poetgirl (Jun 23, 2007)

That's fantastic news, Pookie!







Must make you feel so much better!

How's everyone else?

(I love that I get to move my ticker up on Monday








)


----------



## crazyrunningmama (Dec 16, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *poetgirl* 

CRM, Thanks for the eloquent comment







I appreciate that. You make such a good point. There is not going to be a defining moment when we are told to relax and it's important to decide within to enjoy this. I am enjoying it, for sure, it's just quite a transition after being so defined by being "infertile" with no kids, and I suspect I'll enjoy it just a bit more after the u/s.








Anyhow, thanks for your self-generated smilie fest. That is the right idea.

Besides, my friend tells me, "Worry is ... Faith in reverse with the pedal to the metal." I was thinking of making some kind of ceremony for myself after the appt. this week to help mark letting some of the long journey go and celebrating what is happening NOW.

Don't know what kind of symptom this is, but







I have had multiple dreams now about babies in cabbage patches, surreal huge thriving cabbage patches with perfectly globular cabbages bursting with babies.









Oh, I totally understand the u/s relief! I am planning a date night at a nice restaurant to celebrate the end of the first trimester (although come to think of it, haven't mentioned that to dh yet). Crazy dreams = pregnancy!!! That's a great sign!


----------



## attached2mason (Apr 22, 2006)

Great conversation, mamas! The chat about PTSD really resonates with me. Since we got our BFP almost two weeks ago DH and I have been sort of 'stunned'. Everyone around us is jumping up and down for joy, which warms my heart of course, but I feel as though I'm standing in the middle of it unable to feel excited or something.

It feels awful since I have wanted this for so long . . .and we have such a huge number of people around us that have supported us through IF and are so happy for us. Why can't I feel overjoyed too? I feel like I've been through a war and just can't let go of the pain in order to feel the joy. Make any sense? People must think I'm nuts for not being giddy and elated.

A question for those who have done IVF . . . before retrieval I had no abdominal swelling and it was pretty much 'flat'. After retrieval it swelled a bit, but I still fit comfortably in my clothes. Now, at 5w2d I can't wear my pants. It seemed to happen over the last week . . . I am so swollen I am wearing maternity pants and people I don't know can tell I'm pg. If I had pain, shortness of breath, etc, I would think OHSS, but it just seems unlikely. Given that the baby or babies are still teensy tiny, how can I possibly be this swollen? Is it just the prometrium? Why didn't it happen faster? ANyone experience this? TIA!


----------



## crazyrunningmama (Dec 16, 2006)

Hey *attached2mason*! I can relate to that numb feeling, like it's hard to believe it is real - you're not nuts.







I hope the joy comes trickling in for you! Regarding the bloating, first off I think you should double check with your RE or OB to rule out OHSS, just to be on the safe side. But I wanted to say that with second pregnancies, things often move differently (someone made the analogy of a balloon, it's a lot easier to blow up the second time). I have definitely pooched out, by 7 or 8 weeks I had to put away some of my pants! Mind you, I'm constipated and eating too much butter, so that's part of it, too! Btw, do you know how many are in there? Maybe the mamas with twins can share some experiences, hint hint. Take good care.


----------



## attached2mason (Apr 22, 2006)

Thanks CRM, that does help! Perhaps I'll leave a message with my clinic. My u/s is scheduled for 7 weeks, so on Oct 9, so we will find out how many are in there then. We transfered two, so we'll see . . .


----------



## Julia'sMom (Mar 12, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *attached2mason* 
A question for those who have done IVF . . . before retrieval I had no abdominal swelling and it was pretty much 'flat'. After retrieval it swelled a bit, but I still fit comfortably in my clothes. Now, at 5w2d I can't wear my pants. It seemed to happen over the last week . . . I am so swollen I am wearing maternity pants and people I don't know can tell I'm pg. If I had pain, shortness of breath, etc, I would think OHSS, but it just seems unlikely. Given that the baby or babies are still teensy tiny, how can I possibly be this swollen? Is it just the prometrium? Why didn't it happen faster? ANyone experience this? TIA!

I just wanted to say that the first successful ivf I did get really bloated after bfp until about week 8-10. Then the bloating went down to a normal pregnancy bloat. I think the pregnancy hormones just stimulated minor OHSS, which caused the bloating.

Poet - I too love moving my ticker on Mondays.







Speaking of which, time for me to go do that.

As far as excitement, I'm afraid to say that it hasn't really hit me until now. I'm now officially past "legal viability" point and am ready to celebrate.







Of course, that delayed joy was partly due to the if, partly due to previous loss and partly due to freaking out over twins.

So...I'm officially going to say that I am THRILLED to be pregnant and very excited about the new family members on their way.


----------



## by-the-lake (Jul 2, 2008)

I am thinking the PSTD thing totally sums up me. I was wondering why now, after 2 kids already, am I having all of these issues regarding this pregnancy and so forth. Its the infertility. Thanks for this enlightning idea. Now, how to get through.......


----------



## Pookietooth (Jul 1, 2002)

Amy, my belly was swollen very early in my pregnancy, but I also had constipation from the IVF meds. I think I started wearing maternity pants like at 8 or 9 weeks because I got big so fast. With ds, I just did injectibles with an IUI, and I think since he was my first, I just didn't get big as fast.


----------



## Jelinifer (Mar 20, 2009)

We saw a heartbeat today!!!























One little bean.... with a good strong heart beat of 172 BPM. Measuring a day ahead what my CMN gave me for an EDD (now at 5/6/10.) We are SO excited (and so incredibly relieved to see a baby in there despite my lack of strong pg symptoms!)


----------



## crazyrunningmama (Dec 16, 2006)

Jelinifer!!! That's awesome!

I have finally finished off my progesterone suppositories and the constipation is a bit better now







but I have headaches off and on all day.







Do you think that's progesterone withdrawal? Also still really tired, my mw is testing me for anemia.

How are all those twin mamas out there coping??


----------



## poetgirl (Jun 23, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *by-the-lake* 
I am thinking the PSTD thing totally sums up me. I was wondering why now, after 2 kids already, am I having all of these issues regarding this pregnancy and so forth. Its the infertility. Thanks for this enlightning idea. Now, how to get through.......

I have thought quite a bit about this, and here's how I'm looking at it (from a psychological pov) The IF stuff went on for a long time for all of us. For us, it was 1/3 of our marriage. During that time, a "story" was created that I was "infertile" and every time there was a new failure, a new month, a new doctor, a new pregnancy near me, etc., every time an event occurred that supported this narrative, it gained strength and intensity and wove itself into my identity more and more. I thought about my infertility so often during the day as I am sure so many of you all did. I couldn't turn it off and everything reminded me of it. That continued to make the story stronger. Now I'm pregnant and suddenly, the narrative has shifted and suddenly I'm on equal footing with anyone else who is 6 wks pregnant. How could that be? It's definitely the desired result (Hallelujah!) but I think it takes some time to really shift to this new identity. I find so far that just being aware of my emotions and thoughts is helping to let go of all the struggle. Even DH is going through it. He said yesterday, "We just had so many months of waiting, over and over, and getting your period...it just never ended." We're both stunned that it ended!

WELCOME Attached2Mason! Congrats on your successful IVF!







I think we had our cycles around the same time. It's such a joy to have the process work!















Jelinifer! I thought of you today! I'm so glad you saw the HB! How fantastic that must have been! I'm so happy for you!


----------



## Julia'sMom (Mar 12, 2007)

Jelinfer -







: Yeah for a good strong hb!!







:

Poet - You sum things up so eloquently. Thank you. Good luck tomorrow!







: Isn't that your hb u/s?









CRM - I'm hangin' in there. As are the babes. I will admit that I've already lowered my standard from carrying to 40 weeks to thinking that 38 weeks and 3 days would be perfect.







Nesting isn't bothering me so much as "get these kids out of me!". Of course, then my practical side says "we really need to save money, so they have to stay in until we have a good shot at breastfeeding and no nicu time." I think it's just the normal pregnancy craziness.


----------



## poetgirl (Jun 23, 2007)

houston, we have a heartbeat! we saw it and we heard it...118 bpm and the teeny little fetus is measuring normal....WAHOO!

and it is an it, meaning we put back three embryos, but we've got a singleton.






















What a Huge Relief this is!!!

A perfect 9 yr anniversary present!!!


----------



## poetgirl (Jun 23, 2007)

p.s. now I have to get my own heartbeat down. I was so nervous it was resting 122! Yikes! But normal blood pressure. EXHALE!


----------



## suzywan (Feb 5, 2004)

Congratulations!!!























Sorry for the stalking - I'm just so happy for you!!!


----------



## Pookietooth (Jul 1, 2002)

Congratulations! So cool!


----------



## gumby74 (Jan 2, 2005)

Glad to hear you were able to see the heartbeat....it truly is breathtaking the first time


----------



## JustKiya (Feb 5, 2007)

Congrats Poet!!!!!





















*happytear* Yes, I'm stalking you.


----------



## nummies (Jun 9, 2007)

Congrats Poet and Jelinifer! Wonderful news for both of you!!


----------



## crazyrunningmama (Dec 16, 2006)

Ya, poet!!! So happy for you.


----------



## Pearl1 (Aug 29, 2008)

jen & poet ~ _*congratulations*_ on seeing your babes' beautiful







heartbeats







this week!! what exciting news!!!
















~ sarah


----------



## Julia'sMom (Mar 12, 2007)

Poet -







: Your post totally makes my day!







:








: Congratulations, mama! What a beautiful sound.


----------



## LibbyLou (Jan 30, 2008)

Yay for seeing heartbeats!


----------



## crazyrunningmama (Dec 16, 2006)

Soooo, *abeecharmer*, how are you feeling? (I have an eye on your ticker as I say this).

Hang in there *Juliasmom*!!!

And everyone PLEASE post update on here when you give birth, I can't wait for those announcements!!!!


----------



## crazyrunningmama (Dec 16, 2006)

Hope everyone is well.









I have had a headache for 2 days, before that off and on for a couple of weeks. I went off the progesterone 2 ? weeks ago, but weaned off of that (from 2 twice a day, to 3 a day to 2 day). WTH? Is this normal? I don't usually get headaches and didn't with my dd.


----------



## Perdita_in_Ontario (Feb 7, 2007)

So thrilled to hear about the heartbeats! Best sound in the world!

CRM - I know that headaches are quite a common complaint in pregnancy (perhaps due to increased blood volume?) but ugh. I feel for you...

Nothing much to report here. Only a few more weeks until 3rd trimester (how did that happen??) and I'm dealing with some pelvic and back pain issues. I've picked up an oh-so-beautiful Medela support belt and it seems to help somewhat, but it's going to be a long fall and winter...

But it will all be worth it!!


----------



## Pearl1 (Aug 29, 2008)

hi *crm* ~ im doing okay, thanks for checking! im exhausted and achy and nervous, but trying to appreciate these last weeks of pregnancy. after trying for _soooo_ long to get to this point, it feels really surreal that we are going to have a baby this month!

im sorry to hear you're suffering from headaches. have you talked to your doc? does tylenol help at all? ive had a couple of really bad ones in the past few months, its miserable!









*perdita* ~ congrats on being so near to the 3rd trimester! that really did fly by, i cant believe you are so close!








hi to everyone else!

~ sarah


----------



## LibbyLou (Jan 30, 2008)

I hope everyone's doing well and busy enjoying uneventful pregnancies.









I had my 39 week appointment with my midwife yesterday, and everything is looking good. Baby is head down, and I've been having some BH contractions. Now we just play the waiting game. My due date isn't until Saturday, so I'm trying to relax and just assume that I'll be pregnant until at least then.


----------



## crazyrunningmama (Dec 16, 2006)

Congrats *Libbylou*, you're almost there! Good for you for staying so zen.









My thoughts are with you *Juliasmom*. I have stalked the multiples thread enough to have an idea of how much discomfort you are in (as much as one can imagine it without experiencing it).

Wow, *abeecharmer*, you are so close!! The end is hard, but I'm glad you are enjoying it as much as you can. You must update us when the baby arrives!! I've lost your blog link, I'd love it if you could PM it to me.

And *Perdita*, that went fast!







I hope the pain doesn't get worse, that sounds crummy.









How are you doing *poet*? I hope you are rolling in bliss since your hb appointment!!









AFM, the headaches have gotten better. I cut out soy, started taking a B complex and have been trying to stretch out my neck and back (all great MDC suggestions). My mw also suggested regular massages, which I shall try to arrange.









So here's a dicey topic







chromosomal abnormality testing. I feel so odd about it, since we tried to hard to get pregnant, why would I test to see if something is "wrong"? What would we do about it if there is? Especially because conclusive results don't come back until into the second trimester. But I am over 35, so of course there are concerns and offers of testing. I am doing the nuchal translucency screening this week, assuming I will be reassured by the results and will be able to stop thinking about it. But ??? Thoughts??

Btw, I am 12 weeks today and still not telling, not sure when I will. Before my pooched out belly makes it obvious to all, I suppose.


----------



## Jelinifer (Mar 20, 2009)

CRM- congrats on making 12 weeks!!!









I'm so glad the headaches are getting better for you too


----------



## Pearl1 (Aug 29, 2008)

*Libby* - sounds like a great 39w appointment - you are SO close! i cant wait to hear how the birth goes, be sure to update us as soon as you are able!

*CRM* - ill send you a PM, i hate that we cant have links in our sigs anymore







glad to hear your headaches have eased up some. we didnt do the first trimester screening. i read too much about false positives and just decided against the extra worry/stress. i hope your nts this week looks great and is reassuring. re: telling people, we told some of our close family/friends right away, but i didnt tell others (co-workers, etc) until i was 18 weeks. i just wasnt ready to share with the world!

hope everyone is doing well!

~sarah


----------



## Julia'sMom (Mar 12, 2007)

:







:







:







coli:







:







:
I am so excited to see so many ladies getting close! Yeah!
Sarah & Libby Lou - you must post when you deliver.
Perdita - Wow, the time did fly, almost 3rd trimester for you!
CRM - I can't believe you're already at 12 weeks! I didn't tell anyone really until 16 weeks, when it was getting rather obvious. It was nice to have that shared joyous secret for a while, but by then, we really needed to tell to make sure family knew before more distant friends/co-workers guessed.

As for the testing...I did do it, for two reasons. First of all, it was a different test than when I was pregnant with dd. This was not a single blood draw, but the combination of two blood draws and an u/s. Also, the studies showed it gave less false positives and really just showed if your risk was above or below the standard. Second, I wanted to know, so that I could be prepared. There was no way in h*** we'd end the pregnancy, but it would be immensely helpful to educate myself and be prepped for any additional care we would need to give. Still, I did struggle with the decision because I knew if the test was positive, then an amnio would be recommended and I really didn't want to go down that road. The risk, no matter how small, of losing a baby due to an amnio scares the crap out of me. Thankfully, we didn't have to deal with that.

AFM - 2 months and 2 days until my personal pregnancy goal.







: We're starting to finish up our commitments at church and such. The only things we're missing, that concern me, are diapers. The rest I could care less about, a crib isn't essential and I'm sure we'd have plenty of friends/family to help with food if I don't get a chance to stock the freezer.


----------



## Pookietooth (Jul 1, 2002)

I'm near my due date as well (10/22/09 or so), and am still getting things together for my home birth (I was supposed to have everything ready by last Thursday but haven't quite got it all). I haven't done any freezer meals (I've never made a freezer meal in my life), and have no family or many close friends to help so I'm not sure what we'll be eating after baby is here -- probably a lot of takeout. Oh well, such is life, I'm kind of used to our doing everything ourselves. Never grew up with a network of families, related or not, and haven't ever managed to create that for myself either. My belly is sore around the middle, like it's being over stretched. I see the midwife today, I think I'll ask her about that.

Soy is a migraine trigger for me as well, as are most nuts and peanuts and sesame seeds. Also, smoked or aged meats and yogurt and aged cheese. As long as I avoid all those things, I am usually migraine free. If I accidentally eat something from that list and get a migraine, usually green tea along with a ton of fruit seem to help.

As far as chromosome testing, we decided against it. Last time,when I was 37, I did the amnio, and it hurt afterward and it just didn't feel right. I did do the nuchal translucency thing and the blood draws, which they said did show a reduced risk (they are just screens not diagnostic tests so they are not definite), but at 43 my risk is still fairly high. I am pretty confident that the baby is fine. I would definitely not terminate anyway.
I interviewed a birth doula, and asked her about postpartum care. She charges $30 per hour with a four hour minimum, which seemed rather steep to me. I'm thinking of asking around about a doula in training instead.


----------



## gumby74 (Jan 2, 2005)

Just thought I would check in quick. I had my 37 week appt. Nothing too exciting to report. I am dilated to 1cm and the the baby is engaged, but my OB said she was easily able to push his head back. The whole thought of her being able to push his head is a little weird for me. I had DS1 at 38 weeks and he was 8lbs8oz. My doctor thinks this baby is going to be about the same size. It's funny to me that DS1 started out so big and then now is in about the 10th percentile for growth. Maybe I fed him better when he was inside me


----------



## poetgirl (Jun 23, 2007)

Thanks for the Heartbeat Love, stalkers too-thanks! Best. Sound. Ever.
Now I'm engaged in daily hurl management and exhaustion!
It's pretty constant but honestly IMO, SO much easier than crying every day from infertility or planning my day around injections and dildo cams. I wonder if I will feel that way about most hardships of motherhood...Babybean's shenanigans may have me on the couch with saltines, but I'll take it!

CRM,







for 12 weeks!

Gumby, Libby, Pookie, BeeCharmer~New babies on their way! So exciting! I'll be thinking of you all and wishing you wonderful births!









Julia's Mom, Sounds like you are right on track! Well done. How are you feeling?

I was interested to hear the pre-testing chat. I will be 36 in October. Tricky. My sister had a CVS and tested positive for Down's but it was not reflected in the u/s and the baby was fine, so I hate to put myself through extra angst. We *may* do the nts and bw and *hopefully* we can let it go after that. We'll see.

So we told our parents about the heartbeat and then DH's parents immediately started calling and telling their whole extended family without asking us first. They thought they had permission. Uh, no, I am still being monitored as a high risk preg. I figured it out when his niece practically outed us on FB at 6 f'in weeks! Luckily I caught the post right after she sent it. I deleted it, figured out what happened and we promptly told his parents to put a lid on it. I'm glad they're happy but they don't *really* get what we've been through. We also asked them to keep the ivf between us, but I think it's too late. I think they already told everyone. I think it just brought up feelings of being misunderstood in this whole process all over again, but I'm letting it go...sticking to the little one for now, a blueberry this week.


----------



## crazyrunningmama (Dec 16, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Julia'sMom* 
CRM - I can't believe you're already at 12 weeks! I didn't tell anyone really until 16 weeks, when it was getting rather obvious. It was nice to have that shared joyous secret for a while, but by then, we really needed to tell to make sure family knew before more distant friends/co-workers guessed.

As for the testing...I did do it, for two reasons. First of all, it was a different test than when I was pregnant with dd. This was not a single blood draw, but the combination of two blood draws and an u/s. Also, the studies showed it gave less false positives and really just showed if your risk was above or below the standard. Second, I wanted to know, so that I could be prepared. There was no way in h*** we'd end the pregnancy, but it would be immensely helpful to educate myself and be prepped for any additional care we would need to give. Still, I did struggle with the decision because I knew if the test was positive, then an amnio would be recommended and I really didn't want to go down that road. The risk, no matter how small, of losing a baby due to an amnio scares the crap out of me. Thankfully, we didn't have to deal with that.

I think it's getting rather obvious with me already! My family is all far away, so I'll decide when to tell them and then work and everyone else will follow. I am totally of the same mind with the testing. When I had my dd, it was a triple screen, then I heard about quad screens, now it's SIPPS or something like that with the two blood tests. From what I understand, they get a lot more information. I am also doing the NTS with a special blood test that only takes 5 days for results (and another $500 to my IF clinic, then I'll be kissing them goodbye!). Amnios freak me out so I am hoping and praying that the NTS says low risk and I can bow out of all further testing without worry. Thanks for discussing this with me all, it feels like an especially tricky subject with fellow IF "survivors", but only you can understand why it's extra weird for me.


----------



## crazyrunningmama (Dec 16, 2006)

for all of you getting close to your due dates. I can.not.wait. for all the birth stories.


----------



## Sri Radha (Jun 24, 2007)

I had my ultrasound yesterday and it's a baby girl!







Everything looked perfect and I am so happy!!!

The high risk ob I saw (it was a level II u/s) convinced me to get the flu shot. They had a single vial shot that was preservative free and thimerosal free. She also convinced me I should get the swine flu vax when it is available, again preservative and thimerosal free. It was such a hard decision but I do have risk factors for complications from the flu other than just being pregnant and I am a health care worker. I am a little worried this morning that it was the right thing to do but I feel like I am between a rock and a hard place. I just hope I am making the right decision.


----------



## Julia'sMom (Mar 12, 2007)

Pookie - You _are_ getting close!







: Yeah, I haven't really made a freezer meal before either. However, I just plan on checking out some cook books from the library for some and others are just casseroles I love that I can assemble and then freeze. I figure later I'll just defrost and bake.

Poet - Sorry the news got spread so fast for you. Hopefully they'll think twice before doing that again. I hear you on not spreading about ivf to the world. It's still a bit sensitive and you never know how people will react/judge.














Grow, blueberry, grow!!

Sri Rahda - Yeah for a baby girl!







: I too am getting both my flu shots. Eeek. I know it's not popular here on MDC and it does still really worry me, but weighing the pros and cons I feel it's the best choice. I hope it's the right choice, too.

AFM - I think I dropped yesterday. I can now breathe so much easier, but feel this constant need to pee, apparently the previous once an hour on the hour was not enough.







Hopefully it means nothing, as these babes need more time. However, I'll probably call the nurse just to confirm, since I'm paranoid like that.


----------



## nummies (Jun 9, 2007)

Sri Rahda- Congrats on your daughter!!!

Ya'll should check in with the October DDC, LibbyLou had her baby girl!









Warms my heart to see infertility grads finally having their long-awaited babies.


----------



## crazyrunningmama (Dec 16, 2006)

*Sri Rahda*!!! I'm so happy for you. The shots are a hard decision, but it sounds like you have some extra factors to consider. Take care.









*Poet*, so sorry to hear that your family wasn't respectful of your privacy. So annoying! I haven't told my family about our IF, my 3 IVF cycles OR this pregnancy yet. Cause they'd screw it up, sad that I don't have faith in them, but I am realistic. My mother is the Queen of Saying the Wrong Thing.

Hey *Juliasmom*. Is the breathing easy making up for the constand peeing? Here's hoping the dropping _does_ mean nothing.









I went for the NTS ultrasound yesterday, and so far so good. The NT measured normally, not too thick. Of course, they can't give a real odds number until the blood work comes back next week. But, on the upside, I got to see the baby!!!! A little nose in profile, arms and fingers waving around, heart thump thump thumping.







It was cool (and I know ultrasounds aren't great, but if I'm going to have one, I'm going to get all I can out of it). The doc gave me pictures and everything.

Thanks for letting us know about LibbyLou, *nummies.*


----------



## LibbyLou (Jan 30, 2008)

Hi ladies! Samantha Marie is here!!! She was born on 10/7, 7 lbs, 13 oz, 20 inches long. She has a full head of dark hair and big fat cheeks and is just prescious. I posted my birth story in my DDC.

http://www.mothering.com/discussions....php?t=1146545


----------



## Sri Radha (Jun 24, 2007)

Congrats, LibbyLou!


----------



## Jelinifer (Mar 20, 2009)

Congrats Libby!!!


----------



## Pearl1 (Aug 29, 2008)

*Jen* - you are getting so close! hope you are feeling well. have you made any progress finding a doula-in-training? that sounds like a great option.

*Tricia* - you are so close too! looks like we are going to have several babies on this board soon! my doc was able to feel my baby's head at my 36 week appointment, kinda freaked me out too!

*Poet* - sorry to hear the m/s has begun. hope it isnt too bad and eases up soon. my parents also blabbed to the entire family before i had a chance to. it sucked to have spent years planning a big reveal, only to have that moment taken away. i totally feel your annoyance...

*CRM* - i love to see your ticker beating away at 12 weeks! congrats on hitting that important milestone!

*Sri Radha* - congrats on finding out you are having a girl! welcome to team pink!!









*J's mom* - dropping (and easier breathing) sounds good! were you able to speak with your nurse?

*LibbyLou* - congrats, congrats, congrats!!!!





































*AFM* - just hanging out at 37 weeks, trying not to freak out at the thought that she could come any time now!









Hope everyone is having a nice weekend!

~ Sarah


----------



## gumby74 (Jan 2, 2005)

Maybe I am just getting really emotional, but I was on youtube today looking at fetal development videos and thought I would share this one with you guys. I found several that I liked, but unfortunetly......I couldn't read most of what they had posted.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jvanN...eature=related


----------



## BellyBean (Dec 1, 2008)

Hi everyone!







I have been lurking a lot lately...the 3rd trimester has been the hardest for me. I really had no idea what to expect from pregnancy, but I am still so thankful everyday to be here!

Congrats Libby Lou!














I am headed over to read your birth story now!

J'smom - I thought a 60-75 min bathroom interval was bad! But I guess it sounds like more bathroom breaks in the near future. When I think it's a "fake out" I don't rush, but that got me yesterday when I ended up sneezing and oops









Sri Rahda - Go Girls!!!! When I was going through my cycle I remember researching odds on gender, and girls seem to be much more likely with ART.

CRM - We didn't tell anyone about our cycles, especially not our families. Our RLF's parents/grandparents are contanstantly saying things about their ART cycles that I find inappropriate (not on purpose, they just don't understand)

AFM - 36 weeks and counting... Does anyone know if ART babies come closer to their due date since conception is really known???


----------



## gumby74 (Jan 2, 2005)

Bellybean: I wonder the same about duedates and ART babies. With DS1 we knew the day and time of conception because of the IUI and he was born exactly on 38 weeks.


----------



## crazyrunningmama (Dec 16, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BellyBean* 

AFM - 36 weeks and counting... Does anyone know if ART babies come closer to their due date since conception is really known???

I think it depends how it's calculated. With your average pregnancy, they count starting on your first day of last menstrual cycle, of course. But with this IVF cycle, I've had practioners ask when the embryo was transferred, but when I add "but they were day 5 blasts", they have no idea what to do with that info. My IF clinic did a dating u/s, found that when _they_ expected me to be at 7 weeks, the fetus was in fact measuring 7 weeks, then did the back math and gave me the altered date to use as my LMP so I could skip all the explanations with care providers. But then, babies come when they're darn good and ready, so who knows?


----------



## poetgirl (Jun 23, 2007)

So much to celebrate on here!

WELCOME SAMANTHA MARIE!









Belly, Sarah, Pookie, You're next!

CRM, Yay for a good screen and scan and reaching 12 wks!

Sri, It's a girl! How wonderful to hear!

J's Mom, Sounds like you're progressing along...









Thanks for the commiseration on the MIL situation. Just airing it here was helpful and I could let it go.

Can I just say that getting pregnant has been miraculous for our marriage! We've always had a good marriage, but IF really tested it and made it so tired and deflated sometimes. DH is like a new man. He bought me flowers the other day, he's doing dishes, offering to run to the store to get me what I want, telling me how proud he is of me. It's like all the light has come back into our lives. And ya know, I'm really nauseous, but I don't mind Babybean's shenanigans much. I'm spinning on a new axis. I like it.

How's everyone else?


----------



## Jelinifer (Mar 20, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *poetgirl* 
Can I just say that getting pregnant has been miraculous for our marriage! We've always had a good marriage, but IF really tested it and made it so tired and deflated sometimes. DH is like a new man. He bought me flowers the other day, he's doing dishes, offering to run to the store to get me what I want, telling me how proud he is of me. It's like all the light has come back into our lives. And ya know, I'm really nauseous, but I don't mind Babybean's shenanigans much. I'm spinning on a new axis. I like it.

Poet- You took the words right out of my head with this!!! DH and I have always had something really special, but expecting our little one has brought things to a whole new level for us


----------



## Jelinifer (Mar 20, 2009)

Alright ladies- I need some imput from my other cautious post-IF sisters..... my back is killing me. It's not sciatica or anything, just a very old an uncomfortable desk chair I'm stuck with. A wonderful coworker who was recently pg lent me her back and foot rests, but I still have a spot on my lower back that throbs after sitting in the chair for a while. I'm thinking of using a heating pad or hot water bottle on that spot while I have to sit at my desk. I'm kind of worried about the heat issue being so close to my lower midsection. Should I hold off for a while (till I'm out of the 1st tri.) or go for it and use the heat?


----------



## poetgirl (Jun 23, 2007)

Jelinifer, I am SO glad to hear you are experiencing a similar thing with your DH







That makes me so happy!
I'm sorry you are having such bad back pain. I probably would not use the heating pad though. I've never been pregnant before though and may be extra cautious about everything. Maybe other mamas know.
I was having a little sciatica pain, and I've been doing Shiva Rea's prenatal yoga dvd, and it's great. Pain is gone. So just throwing that out...if it's helpful.

So...we just went back to the RE for our 8 week scan and everything looks perfect! The baby looks so much more like a little person now, it's incredible. The heartbeat was up to 164 bpm, measured perfectly, amniotic fluid was great, brain fluid perfect, everything looked the way we want it to look! So, they graduated me! No more fertility clinic for us! What a great feeling. It turns out my clinic used brand new embryo technology during our cycle and had a 70% success rate! Can you believe that? We are so happy we don't feel like doing anything we have to do.


----------



## Jelinifer (Mar 20, 2009)

That is awesome news Poet!!! Congrats on seeing a healthy little one and for graduating from your RE!


----------



## Perdita_in_Ontario (Feb 7, 2007)

Happy graduation, Poet









re: the back pain, my midwife also suggested yoga as something that really helps. I've been getting a lot of pelvic girdle pain, (which incorporates lower back pain and the pain that seems like sciatica) and apparently yoga is the best "cure". That and changing position a LOT. I try to work at about 3 different desks during the course of the day (easier because I work at home!)


----------



## Julia'sMom (Mar 12, 2007)

Bellybean - You're almost there! I don't know if ART babies come closer to their due date, but I do know with DD (clomid, tigger & intercourse) she was born two days before her due date. Of coure, that could just have been luck.

Poet - Your dh is so sweet! I'm so glad this little bean has revitalized your marriage. I did find that if put me (and likely dh) into a low grade depression. Not enough to treat, but enough to suck joy out of living and make things harder. It is wonderful when that veil is lifted.

Jelinfer - I too am extremely cautious. I'd just give your provider a quick call and ask abut heat. I'm really not sure. I will admit that I've been using both ice packs and hot packs, uh, down there, lately. It eases the pain and swelling.

I'm getting by. 30 weeks down and only 7-10 more to go! The nurse wasn't concerned about the dropping unless it gives me more contractios, which isn't happening. One more week until our u/s growth check appointment. By then, the babies should be perfectly formed and only need to chunk up.







:


----------



## gumby74 (Jan 2, 2005)

Poet: Congratulations on the graduation! I LOVE the feeling of being able to graduate from the infertility clinic...it was a huge step to be able to say goodbye! Make sure to send them a picture of the baby when he/she is born!I think that when couples go through infertility, it either pulls them together or tears them apart some. It's a lot of stress. I know with DH and I it brought us closer together because it was almost as if going through that together was something most other people didn't understand. Like it was us against the world...ykwim???

Jelinfer: With DS1 I didn't start seeing the chiro until late in my pg and I had that same kind of pain throughout my entire pregnancy. With this one I started right away and haven't had the issues I did before!


----------



## Pearl1 (Aug 29, 2008)

*jen* - id be careful using a heating pad. a friend of mine got scolded pretty badly by her OB for doing that. if you need to heat, maybe use the hot water bottle instead? that seems a bit more controlled. sorry to hear your back is aching so much!

*poet* - congratulations on your RE graduation!!





















enjoy being a regular ol' pregnant lady from now on!








*
j's mom* - glad to hear your nurse wasnt concerned with the dropping. i'll be looking forward to hearing about the growth check next week!

*afm* - hanging in there - 15 days to go until EDD (not that im counting). sleeping is impossible, making me rather grumpy and exhausted. im ready for this chickie to hatch!








hi to everyone i missed - hope you all are well!

~sarah


----------



## Pookietooth (Jul 1, 2002)

I hadn't even thought of a heating pad as bad during pg, although I tend to avoid them because of the EMF radiation. Chiropractic and physical therapy help my back. I have heard yoga is supposed to be great for your back, but I don't have the patience for it.


----------



## BellyBean (Dec 1, 2008)

by-the-lake had her baby boy! Announced in the Nov DDC


----------



## Julia'sMom (Mar 12, 2007)

Yeah for Laci!







:







:

Wow, it's great to see so many at "term": Jen, Sarah & Belly bean. I foresee a rush of babies soon.







:

I have some good news, I finally got up the courage to let my boss know that I am not coming back to work after the birth. My plan is to work up until Thanksgiving, and that's it. So...only 5-6 more weeks to go!








:







: What a relief to finally have that out in the open. Now...just to survive the next 5-6 weeks.







:


----------



## Pookietooth (Jul 1, 2002)

Wow, she's in the Nov DDC and already delivered? She beat me to it and I'm in the Oct. DDC. I'm due next week, 39 weeks this week. It's so hard to sleep these days!


----------



## gumby74 (Jan 2, 2005)

Im trying my best not to freak out here. I feel like this baby has really slowed down his movement the last couple of days......I'm so close to the end and so worried soemthing is going to go wrong. Ugghh


----------



## crazyrunningmama (Dec 16, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gumby74* 
Im trying my best not to freak out here. I feel like this baby has really slowed down his movement the last couple of days......I'm so close to the end and so worried soemthing is going to go wrong. Ugghh









They do that cause there's less room, totally normal. My mw always just had me come in for a quick heartbeat listen when I was freaking out (she'd reassure me that all was well, but acknowledge that moms just worry and bring me in). So call yours and see if you can sneak in.


----------



## crazyrunningmama (Dec 16, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Julia'sMom* 

I have some good news, I finally got up the courage to let my boss know that I am not coming back to work after the birth. My plan is to work up until Thanksgiving, and that's it. So...only 5-6 more weeks to go!







:







: What a relief to finally have that out in the open. Now...just to survive the next 5-6 weeks.







:

That's great! Was it you who was in the same category as me with the job thing (not liking my job, only staying til I get pregnant)? I haven't told work yet (and I shan't be going back either) but I did tell my immediate family last night, it was great. 13 1/2 weeks!!!









Hope you are getting some rest *abeecharmer*, you are sounding close to the end. Take good care (and get a pedicure with deep massage, that helps)


----------



## Pearl1 (Aug 29, 2008)

hey mamas - hope everyone is having a nice weekend!

*btl* - congrats on the birth of joshua!














sounds like a wonderful birthing experience! so glad to hear your little boy is doing so well!

*j's mom* - congrats to you too on telling your boss you are done. that must be such a relief to have that out in the open. hope the next few weeks are easy and you are able to wrap up your work smoothly.

*jen* -







that your next post is a birth announcement! im having trouble sleeping these days too - i actually dread going to bed because i know im just going to toss and turn and be uncomfortable.

*tricia* -







im having a lot of anxiety about things going wrong right here at the end too. its so hard to relax and enjoy...

*crm* - woohoo for telling your family - hope you relished in the long-awaited moment!!









~ sarah


----------



## Pookietooth (Jul 1, 2002)

Gumby74 have you tried doing a kick count? My midwife said to count how many times the baby moves in an hour, and that if it's less than ten, to drink some juice and lie down and do it again. For me, it took a lot less than an hour for baby to move ten times, but mine is a super active baby (as was ds). She said if it's still less than ten to call her.


----------



## crazyrunningmama (Dec 16, 2006)

How's everyone doing? I'm having fun telling everyone, but also having that feeling like I'd really like a daily report from "in there" telling me everything is fine. Like there's no reason to think there's a problem, but I still wonder if it is all still okay. Craziness continues... I'm sure feeling pregnant in that wow, my belly is really starting to stick out sort of way. Telling work tomorrow.









Hope that baby moves back to where she's supposed to be, *abeecharmer*!!

How are you feeling *Julia'smom* (tired of people asking you that?







)

*Gumby74*, did you get in to see your doc/mw? How are you doing?









And *Jen*, I hope you got a better office chair by now.


----------



## Jelinifer (Mar 20, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *crazyrunningmama* 
How's everyone doing? I'm having fun telling everyone, but also having that feeling like I'd really like a daily report from "in there" telling me everything is fine. Like there's no reason to think there's a problem, but I still wonder if it is all still okay. Craziness continues... I'm sure feeling pregnant in that wow, my belly is really starting to stick out sort of way. Telling work tomorrow.

And *Jen*, I hope you got a better office chair by now.

Good luck telling work tomorrow!!! I feel the same way too... DH jokes that it's a shame we can't just pull on my ear and have a ticker-tape report pop out of my belly button or something









...and the chair situation is MUCH better!







I still have the same old crummy chair, but I brought a pillow from home to sit on and that has made things 100% better for my back


----------



## Julia'sMom (Mar 12, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *crazyrunningmama* 
How are you feeling *Julia'smom* (tired of people asking you that?







)

I'm feeling. . . rather pregnant, with all the associated "joys".







I too wish for updates from the buggers within. Thankfully, I'm getting a lot more movement, and if I get worried, I know what positions the babes dislike and will wake up to kick me. Apparently they hate if I try and recline in a chair, which is good as it makes me sit in the proper position to position them for birth, but man, it's tiring to always be propped on the edge of a seat. Apparently, I'm mastering how to fall asleep completely upright, as dd has startled me a couple times when I've done that.









Oh, yeah I was in the same category as you as far as working. Kept planning to quit, but never worked up the guts.

Gumby - I'm thinking of you.














I hope that babe is giving you some great big kicks now.

I'm hoping we have some more birth announcements soon! Come on Jen!


----------



## Pearl1 (Aug 29, 2008)

hi ladies!

*crm* ~ ive often thought the same thing, i wish there was a little belly window i could open to peak in. wouldn't that reassurance be nice? glad to hear you are enjoying telling folks and the beginning of your belly pop!!

*jen* ~ happy to hear the pillow has brought you some relief - i use mine at work all day long too.

*j's mom* ~ thats too funny about falling asleep sitting upright.







i cant believe you are 31 weeks already!

*afu* ~ we found out at our weekly appointment yesterday that the babe has turned transverse (after being head-down the WHOLE time)! we are hoping she turns back before labor starts - if not, we are looking at a c-section. i was pretty upset about it yesterday, but am doing better now. _que sera_ - i just want to be on the other side, with a healthy baby, however that happens!

~ sarah


----------



## gumby74 (Jan 2, 2005)

Thanks for the well wishes and advice. He is still kicking....definitely less, but still kicking. I had my last OB appt. yesterday and the heart rate was in the 140's. I think I am even over this nasty cold or whatever it was. Tomorrow, I am having my repeat c-section. I'm really nervous about the whole situation. I hope it goes ok and the baby and I are fine afterward as well as I hope my 3 year old is ok with me not being home for a couple of days. I know deep down that all will be ok, but it's still hard to not stress. Wish me luck! I have access to wi-fi at the hospital so as long as I am feeling up to it, I will post afterward! Wish me luck!!!!


----------



## Pearl1 (Aug 29, 2008)

tricia - good luck tomorrow! i'll be sending thoughts for a safe and healthy delivery and speedy recovery. i cant wait to read the update/announcement!

~ sarah


----------



## Julia'sMom (Mar 12, 2007)

Gumby - I'll be thinking of you.














Can't wait to hear the announcement.







:


----------



## Jelinifer (Mar 20, 2009)

Good luck tomorrow Gumby!!!


----------



## Pearl1 (Aug 29, 2008)

*QOTD:* my partner and i want to send a thank-you gift to our RE and the nurses for their many, many, many, many months of wonderful care. im not sure exactly what to send though - any thoughts??

I'm going to x-post on the general infertility thread, but I thought you ladies might have special insight into this question since you've made it to the other side!









thinking of you, tricia, and hoping all is going well!

~ sarah


----------



## crazyrunningmama (Dec 16, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Jelinifer* 
Good luck telling work tomorrow!!! I feel the same way too... DH jokes that it's a shame we can't just pull on my ear and have a ticker-tape report pop out of my belly button or something









...and the chair situation is MUCH better!







I still have the same old crummy chair, but I brought a pillow from home to sit on and that has made things 100% better for my back









Glad your back is better. And yes, exactly, a ticker tape update would be perfect.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Julia'sMom* 
I'm feeling. . . rather pregnant, with all the associated "joys".







I too wish for updates from the buggers within. Thankfully, I'm getting a lot more movement, and if I get worried, I know what positions the babes dislike and will wake up to kick me. Apparently they hate if I try and recline in a chair, which is good as it makes me sit in the proper position to position them for birth, but man, it's tiring to always be propped on the edge of a seat. Apparently, I'm mastering how to fall asleep completely upright, as dd has startled me a couple times when I've done that.









Oh, yeah I was in the same category as you as far as working. Kept planning to quit, but never worked up the guts.

I'm only still there so I can qualify for mat leave again (shameful, I know, but I've given them some good years). Oh dear, falling asleep upright. That could only happen to a woman pregant with twins and caring for a toddler. I hope it's worth it and the babies are in the best position (this story reminds me of when dd was a few weeks old and I feel asleep pumping - glamorous!)


----------



## Pearl1 (Aug 29, 2008)

hey ladies - looks like tricia/gumby had her baby boy!! announced in the Oct DDC, with the sweetest picture!























~ sarah


----------



## Julia'sMom (Mar 12, 2007)

Yeah for gumby!







: _off to go check out the story_

AFM, good news - both babies are measuring right on for their age. Guesstimated at 4 pounds each.







: No issues with me so no mention of bedrest. Next standard appointment in two weeks.

bad news - both babies are transverse. Send some baby girl (baby A) head down vibes/prayers please. I believe there's still time and space for them to shift, but would feel so much better if she was there already. Regardless, ob won't schedule a c-section and they'll do a final check when I'm in labor.


----------



## Pookietooth (Jul 1, 2002)

Yay for gumby! I am still preggers myself, hoping the baby won't be too late. Sigh. So ready to have this baby.
Julia's mom, you have plenty of time, I can't imagine twins would be able to stay transverse that long. Have you checked out spinningbabies.com ? Also, acupuncture can sometimes help (make sure practitioner has practice with this issue) along with moxabustion, and chiropractic might help too. I think the point on the outside of the pinky toe is supposed to help a posterior baby turn, it might work for transverse (there is a point on the leg for turning a breech baby). You can try talking to the babies too.


----------



## crazyrunningmama (Dec 16, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *abeecharmer* 
*QOTD:* my partner and i want to send a thank-you gift to our RE and the nurses for their many, many, many, many months of wonderful care. im not sure exactly what to send though - any thoughts??

I'm going to x-post on the general infertility thread, but I thought you ladies might have special insight into this question since you've made it to the other side!









thinking of you, tricia, and hoping all is going well!

~ sarah

I would vote for share-able food. A really good box of chocolates, fruit or muffin basket.

*abeecharmer* and *Juliasmom*, I hope those babies all turn around the way they're supposed to be.







You must be so close now abeecharmer, I can't wait to read your announcement!!!!!! And yours too, *Pookietooth*, I hope things go just right for you and soon.

My dd is quite sick, could be H1N1, but they docs here are not testing. So I am just crossing my fingers I don't get it. I have a round of tamiflu handy in case, but I don't feel very comfortable with that either.

AND, I've been having a lot of contractions. It took me a while to really clue in that that's what's happening. I don't remember having them with dd this early, or really at all until I was in labour (but it's quite likely that I wouldn't have recognized them as contractions). I was starting to worry, but I see that lots of other women in my DDC have them as well - more common with second and third pregnancies. I really try to avoid pregnancy books because they seem to be all about what could go wrong, so I hate looking stuff up.
















blessings all.


----------



## Noelle C. (Sep 3, 2009)

I don't recall if I've posted in this thread, but will read everything tomorrow.

I was once fertile, and rendered infertile after being hit by a car when I was 19, nine years ago. I was in a crosswalk. Bilateral tube blockage was a painful diagnosis as it meant only IVF would make me a mom, and it made dating so hard. I wanted to be up front with guys I dated, and that scared many off who wanted kids. I don't blame them, so don't think bad about them. How many of us would see it as a deal-breaker if a guy didn't want kids? I say "didn't" rather than "couldn't have" because there's an easier way around male infertility (sperm banks with AI or IUI) than female infertility (pricey drugs, IVF, IVF with donor eggs). The guys who I ended up dating didn't want kids and saw being with me as a bonus because it meant no chance of accidental pregnancy.

My fiance and I were friends long before we got into a relationship. We had a solid friendship, and he knew all my medical stuff. He fell in love with me anyway not knowing I was falling in love with him. Yes, things have worked well for us. We started IVF last fall, and had one cycle result in twins that we lost just before Christmas, the next cycle was no positive (I still count those two as losses since they were fertilized and alive inside me, and just didn't implant), and the last try resulted in twins with one lost. Our little girl is due in a month or so.

I look forward to reading all of this thread.


----------



## Julia'sMom (Mar 12, 2007)

Jen - Thanks for the tips! I'm already starting with some of the spinning babies positions. I just need to get dh on board because I definately need a partner/spotter (with more muscles than my 3yo) to be safe.









CRM - Take it easy! I did start contractions around that time, but have been able to keep them well below the 4 an hour the midwifes want me to watch for. Keep hydrated and do as little as you need to keep them at bay.







for your dd. It stinks to be sick, and to be a pregnant mama that still cares for a sick child.


----------



## Pookietooth (Jul 1, 2002)

Welcome, Noelle C.
I am still pregnant. On the one hand I know that the baby will come soon enough, but on the other hand I'm quite impatient and uncomfortable. At least being pregnant, I don't notice the chilly weather we've been having.







I never really adapted to the colder climate up here in the Pacific Northwest and the cool falls here usually bum me out, but this year I am actually kind of hot when we run the heat.


----------



## crazyrunningmama (Dec 16, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Noelle C.* 
I don't recall if I've posted in this thread, but will read everything tomorrow.

I was once fertile, and rendered infertile after being hit by a car when I was 19, nine years ago. I was in a crosswalk. Bilateral tube blockage was a painful diagnosis as it meant only IVF would make me a mom, and it made dating so hard. I wanted to be up front with guys I dated, and that scared many off who wanted kids. I don't blame them, so don't think bad about them. How many of us would see it as a deal-breaker if a guy didn't want kids? I say "didn't" rather than "couldn't have" because there's an easier way around male infertility (sperm banks with AI or IUI) than female infertility (pricey drugs, IVF, IVF with donor eggs). The guys who I ended up dating didn't want kids and saw being with me as a bonus because it meant no chance of accidental pregnancy.

I look forward to reading all of this thread.

















Welcome! I don't know how things would have gone with me and dh if I knew what I was in for at the beginning. He has severe MFI, but has zero interest in adoption, donor sperm or any way to get a child that isn't biologically his. So IVF with ICSI was our only option. So glad for you that you found a guy who has been able to make this journey with you, it sounds like you have been through a lot.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Julia'sMom* 
CRM - Take it easy! I did start contractions around that time, but have been able to keep them well below the 4 an hour the midwifes want me to watch for. Keep hydrated and do as little as you need to keep them at bay.








for your dd. It stinks to be sick, and to be a pregnant mama that still cares for a sick child.









Thanks for the well wishes. Think I'll call my mw today and chat about the contractions... Hope you're feeling okay.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Pookietooth* 
Welcome, Noelle C.
I am still pregnant. On the one hand I know that the baby will come soon enough, but on the other hand I'm quite impatient and uncomfortable. At least being pregnant, I don't notice the chilly weather we've been having.







I never really adapted to the colder climate up here in the Pacific Northwest and the cool falls here usually bum me out, but this year I am actually kind of hot when we run the heat.

Thinking of you!!! You have a great attitude.


----------



## Pearl1 (Aug 29, 2008)

noelle ~ hi and congrats on the impending arrival of your daughter!

j's mom ~ let us know how the spinning babies techniques work. im going to talk to my OB tomorrow and see what he recommends (assuming this babe is still transverse...)

jen ~ im right there with you - impatient and uncomfortable! hope your little one makes an appearance soon! how long will your midwife let you go past your edd?

crm ~ were you able to speak with your midwife today about the contractions? hope she was able to provide some reassurance.

afu, hanging out at 39w4d and SO ready to deliver! we go in for our weekly appointment tomorrow, so we'll find out then if the baby has slipped back into a proper head-down position and, if not, what's next...

~ sarah


----------



## crazyrunningmama (Dec 16, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *abeecharmer* 

crm ~ were you able to speak with your midwife today about the contractions? hope she was able to provide some reassurance.

afu, hanging out at 39w4d and SO ready to deliver! we go in for our weekly appointment tomorrow, so we'll find out then if the baby has slipped back into a proper head-down position and, if not, what's next...

~ sarah

Spin, baby, spin!! I hope there's some magic they can do (pressure points, herbal drink, acupuncture??) to help that sweetie get into position so you can avoid a c/s. However, I have to say that I now view labour as like the wedding compared to the marriage. It's only one day and yes, you have an idea of how things should ideally go, but once that day is over you have your wonderful baby forever (and just like marriage, that's when the work starts). Hope I'm making sense.









Yes, I talked to a mw and she said not to worry if there's no bleeding (which there isn't) and to take it easy when they start. It's another one of those things that kicks in earlier with subsequent pregnancies. Usually it's lifting that sets them off, so I will avoid that. But she said not to be less active overall necessarily, which is good because I really need to get more walking etc. in. Thanks for your support on this one guys.


----------



## Pookietooth (Jul 1, 2002)

Ugh, I am having light contractions, or not so light, but they aren't regular. Started last night. I don't know why they haven't progressed. Last time with ds, they progressed pretty rapidly, although I'd had a false labor or whatever you call it the day before that lasted only a few hours. This time, the contractions started around 8 pm last night, then tapered off when I went to bed and I slep until 5ish, then went back to bed around 9 and slept until 10:30. I am so ready to have this baby!


----------



## crazyrunningmama (Dec 16, 2006)

It's good that you're resting while you can, Pookietooth! It sounds like it'll be soon! Stay hydrated and have some easy to digest snacks. So excited for you.


----------



## Julia'sMom (Mar 12, 2007)

Well...I hope this thread has been quite the last few days because some mama's are having their babies! Any updates, Jen & Sarah?









Glad you're doing well, CRM.


----------



## crazyrunningmama (Dec 16, 2006)

I was thinking the same thing. Waiting for updates....


----------



## Pearl1 (Aug 29, 2008)

jen/pookietooth had her baby girl, announced on october ddc.









im still here, waiting - 1 day past EDD now. we had a non-stress test at the hospital this morning. heartbeat looks great and, unbeknownst to me, i'm having some contractions. nothing regular or too strong yet, but good to know *something* is happening in there!

hope you all are doing well, thanks for getting the thread bumped back up!

~ sarah


----------



## Julia'sMom (Mar 12, 2007)

Yeah for Jen!
















Sarah - I'm glad "something" is happening. Do you know if the baby resumed an appropriate position?


----------



## Jelinifer (Mar 20, 2009)

Yay Pookie!!!


----------



## poetgirl (Jun 23, 2007)

CONGRATS JEN!








So happy for you!

Some big decisions to make right now. I'm leaning toward not even doing the sequential screen right now. It would be OOP and I would just get the 1 in # result. If it's worrisome, I would hate to cloud the pregnancy with worry until the 18th week big u/s. Tough decision! I know this is unpopular on MDC but I did get the H1N1 vax today. It was really hard to choose this and I was conflicted, but I'm letting it go. I've been on a book tour so lots of traveling and hand shaking right now. Plus, MI is teeming with sick people. So far so good. I had my first mw appt. this week. I'm a small person with a tilted uterus and I've always been worried I might not be able to have a vag. birth, but my mw said I had perfect pelvic bones for giving birth. This made me so darn happy! Yesterday was my birthday and it was so wonderful to be pregnant. I truly did not want anything else. Just knowing that was everything.







I really love being pregnant. I kind of even like the nausea









What's new with everyone else??? It's great to see your tickers moving along.

Sarah, Happy Labor Vibes to you. How exciting to meet your girl any day!


----------



## crazyrunningmama (Dec 16, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *abeecharmer* 
jen/pookietooth had her baby girl, announced on october ddc.









im still here, waiting - 1 day past EDD now. we had a non-stress test at the hospital this morning. heartbeat looks great and, unbeknownst to me, i'm having some contractions. nothing regular or too strong yet, but good to know *something* is happening in there!

hope you all are doing well, thanks for getting the thread bumped back up!

~ sarah

Thanks for letting us know, that's so great for Jen! Glad to hear that things are looking good and progressing (even if not as soon as you'd like.







) I've been checking your blog and your look fantastic, what an awesome baby belly!!!

*Poet*, I too, relished my nausea, because it was for such a good reason. It would be going too far to say I miss it now, but this phase of not being barfy any more but not yet being able to feel the baby move is a bit crazy-making. I was talking to another woman due the same time as me and she said exactly the same thing, so I don't feel as totally neurotic. Can't wait for my next mw visit, hear the heartbeat appointment... Apparently I have a tilted uterus as well and no problems with vaginal labour (no drugs!) with dd. I hear you on the H1N1 vaccine. I thought "no", but then my dd got what probably was h1N1 (they're not testing here) and I had to re-think my opinion on that. It is just now available and I am still debating. Take good care of yourself.









Oh, and I am loving watching everyone' s tickers move!!!


----------



## Sri Radha (Jun 24, 2007)

I got the H1N1 vax, too. It was just over a week ago and I cried on and off all day because I was worried I made the wrong decision. Now I am at peace with it and I believe I did the right thing. I have asthma, pregnant and a health care worker. I am at high risk for complications and contracting it.

I don't post much but I do read the thread to keep up with all you ladies! Much love to all of you.


----------



## Pearl1 (Aug 29, 2008)

hi mamas!

j's mom - yes, at our last weekly appointment, the doc said the baby is back to a head-down position. still not engaged in the cervix though, so she could possibly flip again. im bouncing on my yoga ball frequently, trying to help her find the correct way out!

poet - what could be better than hearing from your mw you have "perfect pelvic bones for giving birth"?!? thats awesome! a (belated)







to you!

crm - thanks for the sweet compliment









re: the vaccines, its interesting to hear everyone's opinions. i didnt get either one and had a bit of a panic attack yesterday, worrying i had done the wrong thing and worrying about the risk of a newborn catching the flu. its so hard to know what to do! (and frustrating because even if you want to get one, they are scarce...)

hope everyone is having a nice weekend & *happy halloween!!* im hanging out at 40w2d, just impatiently waiting.

~ sarah


----------



## Julia'sMom (Mar 12, 2007)

Sarah - I hope you're either pushing or baby mooning right now.









I too am torn on the vaxes. I was all set to get them, then got a bad cold right about when they were supposed to be available. Now I need to call and see if I can even find some that are available. It seems like everyone around here is getting sick, at church, preschool, daycare, etc.

Holy cow, look at my ticker! I've made it to 33 weeks with no bedrest yet. We just realized that we should really get those car seats installed and the hospital bag ready. Only another 5-7 weeks to go!


----------



## Pearl1 (Aug 29, 2008)

nope, still no baby here. had a second NST this morning and all looks good with her heartbeat. the baby isnt moving down though and i am not dilated. the doc doesnt want me going past 41 weeks, so if labor doesnt start on its own, we are scheduled for an induction thursday morning. not at all what i pictured for childbirth, but this baby isn't leaving us much choice...

j's mom - making it to 33 weeks with twins and no bedrest is awesome! you should be very proud ofyour body! now, go get those carseats installed!!








hi to everyone else.

~ sarah


----------



## Perdita_in_Ontario (Feb 7, 2007)

For what it's worth... we all GOT the vaccine here last week (first day it was offered in our province) and now I have panic attacks wondering if it was the right decision... hindsight will be 20/20 for everyone...

JM: yay on getting so far! I'm feeling pretty uncomfortable at MY stage - you must be really feeling it...

Sarah: any time now... good luck!

Going over to read Jen's good news now


----------



## Pookietooth (Jul 1, 2002)

Hi all, thanks for the congratulations! I was wondering when it was going to happen. I had hot and sour soup and Kung Pao chicken, and I think that may have done it,







.


----------



## nummies (Jun 9, 2007)

Good to see that everyone is doing well!!!

Sarah- Hang in there! Why doesn't your doctor want you to go past 41 weeks?? Is everything ok?

Julia'smom- YAY! 33 weeks is awesome! I just hit 30 weeks today. I am starting to feel uncomfortable, but it will all be worth it in the end.

Jen- Congratulations!!!!!!! WOOHOO!

Poet- I am so glad you are enjoying your pregnancy.


----------



## Julia'sMom (Mar 12, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nummies* 
Good to see that everyone is doing well!!!

Sarah- Hang in there! Why doesn't your doctor want you to go past 41 weeks?? Is everything ok?

Julia'smom- YAY! 33 weeks is awesome! I just hit 30 weeks today. I am starting to feel uncomfortable, but it will all be worth it in the end.

Jen- Congratulations!!!!!!! WOOHOO!

Poet- I am so glad you are enjoying your pregnancy.









Nummies - I am sssoooo jealous that you are just starting to feel uncomfortable. I am absolutely miserable.









Appointment yesterday, good news is the babes have moved, bad news is that baby girl (twin A) decided to go from transvers to breech. Her little butt is pretty well wedged in my pelvis, hence a lot of the discomfort. We're really going to start working on changing that while there's still time and room.

Midwife said that after 34 weeks, they really won't try and stop labor should it start. Yipes. That is way too soon for me. I really want to get to at least 36 weeks, but right now I feel like it may be much sooner. I've never carried this low and I seem to be cleaning out my system. Hopefully it's just the cold I've picked up.


----------



## crazyrunningmama (Dec 16, 2006)

*abeecharmer* - I sincerely hope you are in labour right now. Will be thinking of you today and tomorrow and waiting very patiently (NOT!) for an update. Blessings to you, your dp and your sweet baby for this journey.

Oh *Julia'smom*,







I am feeling for you, you sound soooooooooooo uncomfortable. I hope that baby moves her little butt so she's not hurting you so much and so she's in a better position for labour (in 5-7 weeks







)

I know what you mean, *Perdita.* I feel worried that I haven't gotten the vax, but I know I would also obsess if I had. I am doing the same thing with Tamiflu. I have some symptoms, so I could have taken the Tamiflu, but I'm not happy with it and now am worrying that I will get really sick and have complications (but it is day 4 of symptoms and still prety mild - just stuffy nose mostly)

How are things, *poet*? Hope you are having a peaceful time.

I am so pleased to be seeing all these birth announcements.









AFM, I had a sort of freaking out couple of weeks. This time between not being barfy any more but not feeling movement yet makes me feel like I'm just fat and "not really pregnant". So I ended up popping in for a quick heartbeat check on Monday (yay, nice mw) and of course all is well. I felt a bit silly and a lot relieved.







Next prenatal is next week. I'm a bit sick but not that tired and counting the days til I leave my job (end of March







)








to all


----------



## Jelinifer (Mar 20, 2009)

Quote:

Hi all, thanks for the congratulations! I was wondering when it was going to happen. I had hot and sour soup and Kung Pao chicken, and I think that may have done it.
Oh man... reading this has been fostering a major craving for hot and sour soup for the past few days here









Quote:

AFM, I had a sort of freaking out couple of weeks. This time between not being barfy any more but not feeling movement yet makes me feel like I'm just fat and "not really pregnant". So I ended up popping in for a quick heartbeat check on Monday (yay, nice mw) and of course all is well. I felt a bit silly and a lot relieved. Next prenatal is next week. I'm a bit sick but not that tired and counting the days til I leave my job (end of March )
Congrats on hearing the heartbeat again







Stress is bad for our babies, so I call the midwife asap.... I'm sure their getting sick of hearing from me, but I don't care how silly I seem anymore


----------



## Julia'sMom (Mar 12, 2007)

Jen - I'm with you there on calling the midwife all the time. Thankfully, the worry seemed to ease just about when I was getting afraid they would hang up on me.









CRM - Glad the hb check helped. Those are hard weeks, between losing symptoms but not feeling movement yet. It doesn't help that they only want to see us every 4 weeks at that time, which can seem like f o r e v e r . p.s. 9 more days of work for me,







:

Sarah -







: I'm sending some labor vibes your way. I'll be thinking of you and wishing you a quick and easy labour culminating in the most beautiful baby ever.









AFM, baby girl has moved her butt.







I can now walk again and don't feel like labour is immenent. We're having lots of discussions on how her head should go down next time, not the butt.


----------



## crazyrunningmama (Dec 16, 2006)

Thinking of you today Sarah/abeecharmer!!









Juliasmom, I am soooooo glad you can walk again! I hope that babygirl listens well and gets in the right position! (and yay for no work soon!)


----------



## Perdita_in_Ontario (Feb 7, 2007)

My sister-in-law had her egg retrieval this morning (BIL has the same congenital male factor issue as DH - so they had to go through IVF/ICSI too). Can I get many, many vibes for them? I figure they must be strong vibes if they're from a bunch of women who've BTDT (several times!!). This is their first cycle and I feel so badly for her having to go through this.


----------



## Sri Radha (Jun 24, 2007)

Best wishes to them, Perdita.


----------



## Jelinifer (Mar 20, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Perdita_in_Ontario* 
My sister-in-law had her egg retrieval this morning (BIL has the same congenital male factor issue as DH - so they had to go through IVF/ICSI too). Can I get many, many vibes for them? I figure they must be strong vibes if they're from a bunch of women who've BTDT (several times!!). This is their first cycle and I feel so badly for her having to go through this.
































Good luck to your BIL and SIL!!!


----------



## Julia'sMom (Mar 12, 2007)

Perdita - Here are some more vibes for your bil & sil.







:







: I wish them all the best.

Sarah - Where are you? (not so patiently tapping my fingers)


----------



## Perdita_in_Ontario (Feb 7, 2007)

Thanks for the vibes... keep 'em coming. 7 eggs fertilized of 9 retrieved. She is disappointed in the numbers but I've tried to reassure her that that's a great haul (only once did I get over 3 fertilize!). So they're set for a Day 5 transfer - oh I hope it works out for them.

JM - I'm uncomfortable and baby is in weird positions. One baby, at 26 weeks. I cannot IMAGINE how you are remaining so calm about this all.


----------



## crazyrunningmama (Dec 16, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Julia'sMom* 
Perdita - Here are some more vibes for your bil & sil.







:







: I wish them all the best.

Sarah - Where are you? (not so patiently tapping my fingers)









More







:







: and







for Perdita's SIL. Crummy as the whole situation is, it's cool that she has you for some very knowledgable support ( I think back to my first - clueless - IVF cycle).

Re: abeecharmer, I know!! So not patiently waiting for an update....Sarah posted on her blog yesterday, but it's password protected (yes, I'm stalking her, she knows). And something _*had*_ to happen by Thursday. Here's hoping it all went wonderfully for the whole beecharmer family!!!


----------



## crazyrunningmama (Dec 16, 2006)

Okay, is anyone else checking back here twice a day to see if abeecharmer has posted? Or is that just me?









Hope all is well for everyone, I'm just looking forward to my mw appointment on Tuesday.


----------



## Jelinifer (Mar 20, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *crazyrunningmama* 
Okay, is anyone else checking back here twice a day to see if abeecharmer has posted? Or is that just me?









Hope all is well for everyone, I'm just looking forward to my mw appointment on Tuesday.









You're not the only one CRM


----------



## Julia'sMom (Mar 12, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *crazyrunningmama* 
Okay, is anyone else checking back here twice a day to see if abeecharmer has posted? Or is that just me?









I'd never do anything like that.







:


----------



## crazyrunningmama (Dec 16, 2006)

Hmm mmm mmm, just checking in.







No specific reason.


----------



## Julia'sMom (Mar 12, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *crazyrunningmama* 
Hmm mmm mmm, just checking in.







No specific reason.









Me too.


----------



## Jelinifer (Mar 20, 2009)




----------



## Pearl1 (Aug 29, 2008)

hi ladies! you are all so sweet to be thinking of us! we just got home from the hospital yesterday afternoon. emeline patience was born thursday, november 5 at 1:47 pm. she weighed a whopping 8 lbs 10 oz and measured 21 3/4 inches.

i ended up having a c-section due to her size and her continued refusal to move on down the birth canal. im doing okay with the recovery and, after an extra day in the hospital to work with the lacation specialist, breastfeeding is going well.

we are totally exhausted and totally in love with this sweet baby girl.

hope you are all doing well! thanks again for all of the sweet wishes sent our way









~ sarah


----------



## poetgirl (Jun 23, 2007)

Sarah and Emeline!























So happy to hear she is here! Welcome to your baby girl!

I am glad you are home, recovering and the bfing is going well.
Take it easy and enjoy this precious time.


----------



## Jelinifer (Mar 20, 2009)

Congrats ABeecharmer!!!!


----------



## Julia'sMom (Mar 12, 2007)

Yeah Sarah! Welcome Emeline!







:







: I'm so happy to hear you're doing well. Rest up and enjoy the baby moon.


----------



## crazyrunningmama (Dec 16, 2006)

Wahooo *abeecharmer*!!! Thanks for giving us the update, sounds like you have been through a bit.







Soooo glad to hear that breastfeeding is going well, please get more support asap if it seems at all like you need it (dd and I had a very hard time with bf'ing and I was stupidly stubborn about asking for help). Oh, sooo pleased.







Many congratulations to you and your dp.









Hey *poet*, is that a 12 week ticker I see????? Small and non-jinxing congratulations.


----------



## Perdita_in_Ontario (Feb 7, 2007)

Congratulations Sarah and welcome Emeline!









Thanks again for the vibes for my SIL. She had her transfer on Sunday - 2 above average blasts (almost morula stage at day 3!!!) and 4 more blasts got frozen. I'm a little jealous actually - that's far better than any of our cycles!


----------



## poetgirl (Jun 23, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *crazyrunningmama;14655874

Hey [B*
poet[/B], is that a 12 week ticker I see????? Small and non-jinxing congratulations.









Why Yes, in fact, it is! I feel more confident as the days go by and I'm not wishing them away so much. I feel that my body knew exactly what to do once it got pregnant and I'm really proud of it. I have another appt. with the m/w on Fri. but feeling kinda mellow for now. Every day, I just feel so incredibly lucky.

Perdita, That's a great result! I am wishing them many many sticky bfp vibes.

Julia's Mom, I was wondering if you can distinguish the movement of both babies. How does it feel different on the inside from a single pregnancy besides the obvious, lol?

How is everyone else?


----------



## Pookietooth (Jul 1, 2002)

Congrats, Sarah!
Congrats, poetgirl!
We have thrush here -- dd's mouth is quite white.


----------



## Julia'sMom (Mar 12, 2007)

Jen - So sorry to hear about the thrush.







I hope it gets better really soon.









Poet - Yeah for feeling so relaxed. That is awesome! It's amazing how fast it's going now. Are you starting to show?

Sometimes it's easy to distinguish the two, sometimes not. It depends on their position. I must say that I'm not in favor of the two butts and two heads. Someone always seems to be pushing out which is rather uncomfy. YOu'll find out soon enough.







I will say that I don't know if I'd guess twins from the movement alone, but combined with my rather large girth, I might.









I'd appreciate some prayers. My never ending cold turned into a sinus infection and now an ear infection. I'm hoping the meds kick in soon so I can feel back to (pregnant) normal before the babes come.


----------



## crazyrunningmama (Dec 16, 2006)

Oh, poor Juliasmom!!







Love and







coming your way, I hope those meds work a miracle asap. I think being sick when you're pregnant is so freaking unfair. I have invested in a Neti pot, gross but effective and so far the germs haven't been winning with me.


----------



## Sri Radha (Jun 24, 2007)

Feel better, Julia'sMom! I had a sinus infection early in pregnancy. I tried to fight it off myself but it got to a point where my head hurt so much I didn't want to get out of bed. So then I went to the doctor and got antibiotics.

Apparently sinus issues are common during pregnancy.


----------



## Julia'sMom (Mar 12, 2007)

Thanks for the thoughts and prayers. Long story short, went back to primary care dr, he referred me to specialist. Saw specialist 2 hours later, it's a moderately severe infection. New antibiotics and some good pain killers (midwife agreed to let me take the tylenol codeine for a few days since I wasn't sleeping or eating well due to pain). Dr says I should feel significantly better by Sunday. Good news, none of the pregnancy symptoms are really that bothersome right now.









Now, babies must stay in and contractions must cease.







: I have way too much left to do to have them now. (as though they care).


----------



## crazyrunningmama (Dec 16, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Julia'sMom* 
Dr says I should feel significantly better by Sunday. Good news, none of the pregnancy symptoms are really that bothersome right now.









Now, babies must stay in and contractions must cease.







: I have way too much left to do to have them now. (as though they care).









Well, it's Sunday. I sure hope you're feeling better and NOT having contractions. Stay put babies!!









My contractions have stopped, thankfully, unless I do a lot of bending (no loading the dishwasher for me!). DD is really sick AGAIN,







hope I don't catch it.


----------



## Julia'sMom (Mar 12, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *crazyrunningmama* 
Well, it's Sunday. I sure hope you're feeling better and NOT having contractions. Stay put babies!!









My contractions have stopped, thankfully, unless I do a lot of bending (no loading the dishwasher for me!). DD is really sick AGAIN,







hope I don't catch it.

Well, I'm still here and the babies are still in. I must be feeling better because I've resumed complaining about carrying around all this baby weight.







Follow-up appointment today and hopefully I'll regain all my hearing soon. Contractions aren't really increasing in frequency, just in strength. They're painful enough to wake me up, but when I wait after being woken, another one doesn't come for an hour or so.







:

CRM - I hope your DD feels better really soon, and you don't catch it. Are you having a hospital birth? I just found out that the hospital changed it's visitor policy to only allow visitors over the age of 18. It breaks my heart to not see DD the whole time I'm there.







: It's just more incentive to get my vbac and get out of there so we can be together as a family.


----------



## Perdita_in_Ontario (Feb 7, 2007)

JM - glad to hear you're doing somewhat better. I'm sorry about the hospital regulations...







Here's hoping for VBAC...

So ladies my SIL (the one going through IVF) - she had her transfer last Sunday (8th). Her DH is pushing her to test tomorrow morning. Too soon, no? I'm trying to convince her to hold off because it's so early...


----------



## Julia'sMom (Mar 12, 2007)

Perdita - Did she have a 3-day or 5-day transfer? I think my beta was 10 days after a 4-day transfer. However, I'm always on the no POAS train with ivf.







How are you feeling? It's hard to believe how fast it's going, you're past halfway point. Did you decide to keep the gender a surprise? I wish I had the patience for that.

Nummies - How are you holding up? Hopefully all is well.









CRM - Any update on your dd? I hope you were able to avoid the illness.

AFM, baby girl is in position!







:







: Over the last two weeks she went from breech to head down. Of course baby boy went from head down to transverse







:. However, since he's baby b, that doesn't affect my provider allowing a vbac. I told the midwife to not schedule any more u/s, since I want my chart to read head down when I show up at the hospital. My lovely (not) belly is measuring about 44 weeks now. No wonder it feels so heavy and awkward. Dh left early this morning, so I had to go to work without socks. Thank goodness I can still fanangle on pants by myself.







Only one more week of work! I am so ready as I don't think I"ll even be able to drive after that. Carseats are installed and checked. The last few things we have to do are prep the cloth diapers, purchase more disposables for the beginning and pack the hospital bag.


----------



## poetgirl (Jun 23, 2007)

CRM, Are you guys all doing okay? So sorry to hear DD was/is sick again.

Perdita, I had to poas at about 11 dpo, but that's me. It's a very tough call.
I wish them well though! I would love to hear good news from you.

J's Mom, Brilliant news mama!







Way to go, Little One! Goodness, measuring 44 wks. Get thee to a couch in pjs with some bon bons! Soon! Happy end of work!

Oh, and I happened to see that Bellybean had her baby on 11/1.

I really hope the gals on the IVF thread have some success soon. There have been some really hard and disappointing cycles on there, I think only 1 bfp on there since mine in Aug. Oh, it breaks my heart. I so want to bring them all here.


----------



## nummies (Jun 9, 2007)

Doing ok, Julia's mom, thanks for asking! Glad that baby girl turned for you! I am getting so excited for you!









Actually, I am doing a lot better than I expected to feel at this stage. Yeah, it is kinda hard to move around, but overall I feel great! The boys are doing well. Both over 4lbs (estimated by u/s) and are both head down. I am measuring 41 weeks now. Just wanting to keep them in there for AT LEAST 4-5 more weeks and then I am good!


----------



## poetgirl (Jun 23, 2007)

Mandy, It's great to hear from you and get an update!

You women carrying twins, you are so amazing!
















I just have a quick







to get off my chest. I'm sure you all understand. So we are starting to tell people and I am consequently getting the "See? I told you it would happen! Of course it was going to happen. You didn't think so, but IIIIIII knew..."









This gets under my skin! I never knew, not even when we got a bfp and neither did anyone else. I'm just saying some version of, "Well, all I can say is that this really is a miracle and we are so lucky."

Did this bug any of you? What did you say?


----------



## Perdita_in_Ontario (Feb 7, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *poetgirl* 
Mandy, It's great to hear from you and get an update!

You women carrying twins, you are so amazing!
















I just have a quick







to get off my chest. I'm sure you all understand. So we are starting to tell people and I am consequently getting the "See? I told you it would happen! Of course it was going to happen. You didn't think so, but IIIIIII knew..."









This gets under my skin! I never knew, not even when we got a bfp and neither did anyone else. I'm just saying some version of, "Well, all I can say is that this really is a miracle and we are so lucky."

Did this bug any of you? What did you say?

I agree - here I am at 28 weeks and feeling uncomfortable - I think I'd be unbearable to be around if I had twins....

Poet - if someone said that to me, I think my answer would have an expletive in it. How nice that THEY knew....

MIL asked tonight on the phone if we were planning on having "another" after this one. She was asking DH, who looked pained. Another swallowed expletive - um... not only am I almost 38, but, well, I'm done with IVF and pregnancy at this point!

SIL hasn't reported in, but she was going on a 2-day trip as of yesterday morning ... hoping she's doing ok. Crossing my fingers for her... it was a Day 3 transfer even though she had a good number of embryos, so I guess she might have seen something... 99% of me wants this for her, and 1% is a bit worried because BIL is the prodigal son, and if they get pregnant, we can kiss any attention to our family goodbye.. then again we've had 4 good years...


----------



## Perdita_in_Ontario (Feb 7, 2007)

She's pregnant! Beta was 230!

And when they called to tell her that they did an audit of the genetic testing that she and BIL went through, and they found an uncommon Cystic Fibrosis mutation from his blood sample -they missed it the first time. So now she's having to be re-tested too.

This is interesting because the condition both BIL and DH have is Congenital Bilateral Absence of Vas Deferens (CBAVD). It's very often linked to CF, but neither DH nor BIL, until now, tested positive for any of the CF mutations. This could be the explanation why they both have it. I doubt DH will get tested at this point - I think that boat has sailed for us, but it would be nice to have an explanation. Looks like we'll have to have discussions with our kids in the future about the possibility they have this gene - and it does mean that there's a possibility any sons may have the same issue. NOT something to tell a teenage boy "hey, you can't get a girl pregnant without medical intervention!!" I think!


----------



## Jelinifer (Mar 20, 2009)

That is AWESOME news Perdita!!!







Congrats to your family (and to you for impending auntie-hood!)


----------



## Sri Radha (Jun 24, 2007)

Congrats to your BIL and SIL, Perdita! That is a nice strong beta!!!!


----------



## Julia'sMom (Mar 12, 2007)

Perdita - Yeah for your SIL and BIL!







: I hope you are able to share in the joy of pregnancy together.









Poet -







I never got the remark you mentioned. It was probably because we rarely admitted to anyone that we wanted another child or were trying. It was just something we weren't comfortable with sharing. However, if someone had said that to me, an expletive would have been the response, at least in my head.

CRM - I hope you're feeling well. Check in when you get a chance.









Bellybean - Congrats on your birth!







:







:


----------



## crazyrunningmama (Dec 16, 2006)

Stupid multi quote thing keeps not working, then I just read and give up.







Sorry! We are doing okay, dd is still a bit stuffed up and I am feeling the baby move once in a while. Ultrasound on Wed!! More later.


----------



## gumby74 (Jan 2, 2005)

Hello ladies!!! I feel like it has been forever since my ds was born and I have been meaning to get back here and check in to see how everyone is doing. It's funny how eventhough I am not pg anymore, I still feel a connection to everyone here. All is well here. DS is a great baby....very calm and not a screamer. I think someone knew I needed calm in my life after all the craziness. Especially since life is going to get even more crazy in January when I start my internship and have to put DS in daycare







Ahh well...such is life. Anyway, I hope everyone continues to do well and Poet......I have to say that to those people who "knew" it would happen. My response would be "gee...is there anything else you would like to tell me about my future while we are at it?" Geez


----------



## Julia'sMom (Mar 12, 2007)

CRM - Glad you're feeling better.

Tricia - Thanks for checking in. You wouldn't happen to have any pictures of the darling you could share?









AFM, appt yesterday. Yep, I'm still getting bigger. Yep, the babies are still in there with hb's. Ok, see you next week. Can you tell the weekly appointments irritate me.









I meant to add...may everyone (at least in the US) have a Happy Thanksgiving!!!


----------



## Perdita_in_Ontario (Feb 7, 2007)

JM - you've got those babies almost to term!! That's so awesome! I know you must be incredibly uncomfortable right now - but wow! That's so great! Are you planning for spontaneous labour, or will you be induced at a certain point? (or is there a c-section booked? I can't remember!)


----------



## gumby74 (Jan 2, 2005)

Here's some pictures!
http://i71.photobucket.com/albums/i1...L/DSC02013.jpg
http://i71.photobucket.com/albums/i1...L/DSC02046.jpg
http://i71.photobucket.com/albums/i1...L/DSC02048.jpg


----------



## Jelinifer (Mar 20, 2009)

He is so handsome *Gumby*!!!

Also... I see in your sig that your family recently lost a furry loved one too- so sorry for your loss


----------



## Perdita_in_Ontario (Feb 7, 2007)

Oh, what an angel!


----------



## Pearl1 (Aug 29, 2008)

hi ladies!

*perdita* - belated congrats to your SIL and BIL - what awesome news!!

*crm* - how was your u/s? did you find out the baby's sex?

*gumby* - he is adorable! simply adorable. i love those beautiful, wide eyes!

*j'smom* - you are such a rockstar, i cant imagine carrying two at 36 weeks! hope you are feeling well.

happy thanksgiving to those celebrating!

~ sarah


----------



## crazyrunningmama (Dec 16, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Julia'sMom* 
CRM - I hope your DD feels better really soon, and you don't catch it. Are you having a hospital birth? I just found out that the hospital changed it's visitor policy to only allow visitors over the age of 18. It breaks my heart to not see DD the whole time I'm there.







: It's just more incentive to get my vbac and get out of there so we can be together as a family.

Oooo, how crummy! I am going to not think about that until it gets closer, I plan to have dd there for labour if it's a reasonable time of day. Here's hoping for your VBAC, for one more reason!









Quote:


Originally Posted by *poetgirl* 

I just have a quick







to get off my chest. I'm sure you all understand. So we are starting to tell people and I am consequently getting the "See? I told you it would happen! Of course it was going to happen. You didn't think so, but IIIIIII knew..."









This gets under my skin! I never knew, not even when we got a bfp and neither did anyone else. I'm just saying some version of, "Well, all I can say is that this really is a miracle and we are so lucky."

Did this bug any of you? What did you say?

That would sooooooo bug me!! I feel bad sometimes for how dodgy we are (like someone asked me if I'd be having my tubes tied after this baby and I said it'd be dh's problem - of course he has severe MFI , so our contraception is kind of up to him). But dumb comments like that are why I am not honest, I don't want to hear it and this way when people say the wrong thing, I know they really don't know better. Why are people so nosey and in your business? Grr. You are kind to be not rude when you get that comment, not sure I'd be able to poker face it.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Julia'sMom* 
CRM - Glad you're feeling better.

AFM, appt yesterday. Yep, I'm still getting bigger. Yep, the babies are still in there with hb's. Ok, see you next week. Can you tell the weekly appointments irritate me.









Yes, we are all well at the moment. It seems like there are so many bugs going around that she or my dh get something every couple of weeks. So far so good for me (yay Neti pot!!). Thanks for caring guys!

Oh Juliasmom, I cannot imagine how uncomfortable you must be (is that like saying "you're going to feel some pressure"? ie. massively annoying understatement?). I am so so happy for you that you are this close to term. Even though you have to go get checked every week.







Take good care of yourself.









I had my u/s on Wed, and found out that they don't tell sex unless you are after 20 weeks ( I was 19 weeks, 2 days). Baby looks healthy, but wouldn't move around so she could do all the spine measurements, so I have to go back in a couple of weeks. Now that I've decided I want to know the sex this time, I really want to know. NOW!!!







And man, I am really big already. It is freaking me out to know how much longer I have and how much bigger I'll get.








to all, hope everyone is doing great.


----------



## Pookietooth (Jul 1, 2002)




----------



## Julia'sMom (Mar 12, 2007)

Gumby - Those pictures made me cry







:

I am so happy for all the new mama's on this thread. It's a beautiful thing, especially after all that we've been thru to get here.









Perdita - I will go into spontaneous labor. The ob will let me go until 42 weeks, which I really don't think I"ll make. Even if a c-section is then required due to babies position, at least they chose the birthdate.

CRM - Sorry you have to wait for the gender. Is that so they can be more sure? I know I got a preliminary guess at 16 weeks that was confirmed at 20 weeks. I hope you're just popping out now and the baby gives you a little break so you don't get too big.









All of you ladies are so sweet to be so supportive.







I'm actually feeling better now that I have for the last 3-4 weeks. I think it's because I'm at term and more at peace with the idea that I only have to hang on for up to 3 more weeks. OF course, then I think about labor and that kinda freaks me out.







Besides, I'll admit the attention I get now whenever I go anywhere is a big ego boost.







They're still shocked each Sunday when I make it to yet another service. I haven't done belly shots, but I"ll try to get one before I deliver, just to memoralize the shape of my body, and to remind me to never let it get this way again.









Just some advice to all you ladies, build up your immune system as much as you can. I rarely ever get sick, yet have caught every cold, infection, etc. that I've been around for the last month. My system is just shot and I'm so thankful to be done with work and am hoping the extra rest will help me get over it all before birth.


----------



## nummies (Jun 9, 2007)

Gumby- He is adorable!!! So sweet. Thanks for sharing with us!

CRM- That stinks that they wouldn't tell you the gender! What is 5 days gonna do?? Weird.

Juliasmom- Yay for 37 weeks!!

AFM- I am 34 weeks tomorrow. Still doing well. Although now I have the cold from hell, so I am feeling really crummy.

Hope you all are well!


----------



## Julia'sMom (Mar 12, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nummies* 
AFM- I am 34 weeks tomorrow. Still doing well. Although now I have the cold from hell, so I am feeling really crummy.

You are doing awesome as well!!







Take real good care of yourself and keep on top of that cold. The first cold from hell I got led to the ear infection from hell.







I now see more benefits to have a spring/summer baby.


----------



## poetgirl (Jun 23, 2007)

First I want to thank all of you who affirmed that I was not off my rocker to be totally irked by the "I KNEW it would happen" comments. If I get them again, I'll be a little franker.

Gumby, What a love.









Perdita, It's SO awesome about you BIL/SIL!







I love hearing about ART successes. All the best to them~

J's Mom and Mandy, First off, you are both amazing. Twins and working through the last frontier. Sorry you've both been sick. Hoping for a healing and recvoery respite before those babies come!

CRM,







That 5 day thing seems a bit literal. I mean surely they could take a peek and make a guess.

AFM, I'm great but so so dry. I keep drinking and am getting a good amount of fluid, but my nose and throat are parched dry. I'm going to pick up a humidifier and see if that helps. When DH takes a shower I hang out in the bathroom. I think our house is just too dry for some reason. Anyhow I keep reading about excess salivation and runny noses and I'm confused about this symptom. Anyone?


----------



## crazyrunningmama (Dec 16, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Julia'sMom* 

CRM - Sorry you have to wait for the gender. Is that so they can be more sure? I know I got a preliminary guess at 16 weeks that was confirmed at 20 weeks. I hope you're just popping out now and the baby gives you a little break so you don't get too big.









All of you ladies are so sweet to be so supportive.







I'm actually feeling better now that I have for the last 3-4 weeks. I think it's because I'm at term and more at peace with the idea that I only have to hang on for up to 3 more weeks. OF course, then I think about labor and that kinda freaks me out.







Besides, I'll admit the attention I get now whenever I go anywhere is a big ego boost.







They're still shocked each Sunday when I make it to yet another service. I haven't done belly shots, but I"ll try to get one before I deliver, just to memoralize the shape of my body, and to remind me to never let it get this way again.









No, they have a policy of not telling until 20 weeks to prevent people from terminating "wrong" sex pregnancies!! That issue is specific to some cultures in my city, and I don't belong to any of those cultures, but they have to make the rule solid for everyone or they would be discriminating. I told her this was a $25,000 baby and I don't give a damn, I'd just like to know, but she wouldn't tell (the tech obviously knew). Had I known, I would have booked it for a few days later, but I have to go back in a couple of weeks anyways, so they'll darn well tell me then.

I am so excited for you making it this far!!! And even contemplating going to 42 weeks, wow! Do take some photos, the babies will love to look at them some day. I've been starting to wonder if there'll just be a break in your posts and we won't even know you're in labour. When it starts, can you take a minute to let us know?









Quote:


Originally Posted by *nummies* 
CRM- That stinks that they wouldn't tell you the gender! What is 5 days gonna do?? Weird.

AFM- I am 34 weeks tomorrow. Still doing well. Although now I have the cold from hell, so I am feeling really crummy.

I know, I really tried to convince the tech to bend the rules, but.... no. I hope you feel better soon!!!!

*Poet*, would a Neti pot help? Or that saline nasal spray? I have been drinking lots and am always thirsty as well, it's annoying because I am soooooo bored of going to the bathroom every 5 minutes!

Peace and love to all and keep those cutie baby pics coming!!!!! Congrats again Gumby!!


----------



## Julia'sMom (Mar 12, 2007)

Water broke and we're off.







99.9% chance it will end in c-section since A was complete breech this afternoon and B was transverse. If so, I won't be able to update until released in a couple of days. Wish us well.


----------



## Sri Radha (Jun 24, 2007)

Best of luck, Julia's Mom!!!


----------



## poetgirl (Jun 23, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Julia'sMom* 
Water broke and we're off.








99.9% chance it will end in c-section since A was complete breech this afternoon and B was transverse. If so, I won't be able to update until released in a couple of days. Wish us well.









Oh wow! SO exciting! I am thinking of you all day!








Welcome babies! Get here safely~~~~


----------



## nummies (Jun 9, 2007)

YAY!!!!! I can't wait to hear Julia'smom!! WOOOHOO!!!


----------



## SimplyRochelle (Feb 21, 2007)

Jumping in to stalk!!! Yay Julia'sMom!!! How very, very exciting! Can't wait to hear an update on your new additions! Soo very happy for you!


----------



## crazyrunningmama (Dec 16, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Julia'sMom* 
Water broke and we're off.







99.9% chance it will end in c-section since A was complete breech this afternoon and B was transverse. If so, I won't be able to update until released in a couple of days. Wish us well.









Thanks so much for telling us!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Thinking of you and sending you all kinds of love







and luck.







.

And for afterwards:







Congratulations!!!


----------



## Pearl1 (Aug 29, 2008)

_sooo_ exciting! cant wait to hear the update!!









~ sarah


----------



## Jelinifer (Mar 20, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Julia'sMom* 
Water broke and we're off.







99.9% chance it will end in c-section since A was complete breech this afternoon and B was transverse. If so, I won't be able to update until released in a couple of days. Wish us well.









AWESOME!!! Good luck!!!


----------



## crazyrunningmama (Dec 16, 2006)

Thinking of you Juliasmom!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!









How's everyone else doing? I'm feeling guilty about my crappy diet.


----------



## Jelinifer (Mar 20, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *crazyrunningmama* 
How's everyone else doing? I'm feeling guilty about my crappy diet.









I'm not doing to well either... The holidays are always crazy for me so I end up relying on Panera Bread and other take out much more than I should... and water (and only water and unsweetened tea for some reason) is giving me crazy heartburn right now so I'm drinking Gatorade all the time to quench my thirst


----------



## Perdita_in_Ontario (Feb 7, 2007)

Oh my goodness I can't believe you stopped in to let us know! Thank you - will be checking in regularly!!


----------



## Pookietooth (Jul 1, 2002)

Urgh, I just figured out my perineum re-tore. Just in time for my 6 wk pp check this coming Tues. Bleh.
Is it totally insane that I'm already wondering if the three leftover embryos from my IVF are viable?


----------



## Perdita_in_Ontario (Feb 7, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Pookietooth* 
Urgh, I just figured out my perineum re-tore. Just in time for my 6 wk pp check this coming Tues. Bleh.

Oh no! Blech. I wasn't healed last time for almost 12 weeks... but I don't think I re-tore. How awful.









Quote:

Is it totally insane that I'm already wondering if the three leftover embryos from my IVF are viable?
LOL! Well... yes







Your babe must be sleeping some decent stretches if you can THINK, let alone about MORE babies


----------



## crazyrunningmama (Dec 16, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Jelinifer* 
I'm not doing to well either... The holidays are always crazy for me so I end up relying on Panera Bread and other take out much more than I should... and water (and only water and unsweetened tea for some reason) is giving me crazy heartburn right now so I'm drinking Gatorade all the time to quench my thirst









Water is giving you heartburn???!!! Wow, how annoying that would be, I'm so sorry. Yes on the take out, not so great. I prepped some raw veggies one day and managed to eat them the next - I am so uninspired I have to sneak up on them!

And what is with Juliasmom??? Her water broke five whole days ago, you'd think she'd have plenty of time to pop in and give us an update on her twins! I am totally kidding, but I am also totally stalking this board until she does find a minute!







to you Juliasmom, I hope all is rosey.


----------



## Pookietooth (Jul 1, 2002)

I think the problem is the dissolving stitches dissolved but it hadn't actually healed so it just came apart. It sure doesn't feel good, can't wait until tues, hope she sews me up again or something.


----------



## Julia'sMom (Mar 12, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *crazyrunningmama* 
And what is with Juliasmom??? Her water broke five whole days ago, you'd think she'd have plenty of time to pop in and give us an update on her twins! I am totally kidding, but I am also totally stalking this board until she does find a minute!







to you Juliasmom, I hope all is rosey.









Well, here's my minute. Im new to this nak thing, so please excuse typos. My water did indeed break. No contractions so we took our time finishing packing the hospital bag and I was able to get in a shower before we left for the hospital. At the hospital (where I left a good puddle by the admitting desk







) we found that baby A had moved from complete breech to transverse, which was even worse and with her water broken there was no attempt at a vbac, but staight to the c-section. Thankfully, I didn't labor much because laboring on your back is horrible adn they wouldn't let me do anything else with my water broken adn the baby's position. So...at 11:44pm on December 2nd, at 37 weeks and 4 days, Sarah Katherine entered this world, foot first. Then at 11:48, after a bit of maneurving by the ob, Benjamin James was delivered with his hands, then his butt and then the rest of him.

Dh was able to get them to delay everythign so that Sarah could join me in the recovery room for her first nursing.







Unfortunately, Benjamin had fluid in his lungs and I was unable to see him. He was eventually admitted to the NICU and is still there today. I was able to stay one additional day at the hospital, with hopes that we could all come home together, but it was not to be. CUrrently, he is doing well and if he keeps up his feedings, may be released tomorrow. THe lungs cleared up and the main issue was he was too sleepy too eat, which can happen with a premie, althougth he barely was one. I was able to attempt nursing at each feeding, followed by a bottle, followed by a tube feeding for the remaining amount needed.

We've had our first night at home with Sarah, and it was as sleep deprived as I feared. Now we just need to be prepared to go thru that with two in a coupld of days.







I think I"ll be online quite a bit less.

I will say that seeing these babes made everything we've been thru with if worth it. All the embarrassing exams, painful shots, pounds gained and hormonal rants paled in comparison to teh beauty of their faces.

I'm thankful to be home, but can't wait for my family to be completed. Big sis' is thrilled, so let's hope that keeps up. I will continue to lurk along to follow all of you ladies, but I'm not sure how much time I'll have in the next month or so. This is a bit tougher than I thought.

Luvya!


----------



## poetgirl (Jun 23, 2007)

Well, I just have tears streaming down my cheeks, mama! Thank you SO much posting the story of your dear babies! I hope you are recovering well. I know it will be quite the transition at first, but I send your babies all the best. They are so lucky to have you as a mom.






























WELCOME SARAH and BENJAMIN!


----------



## Jelinifer (Mar 20, 2009)

Congrats mama!!!





















I'll be praying for your family to be all together soon.


----------



## gumby74 (Jan 2, 2005)

Julia's mom: Congratulations!!!!! I'm absolutely thrilled for you! Hang in there and remember to take care of yourself! I can't imagine the workload that comes with two, but I do know that you are twice as blessed!!!!


----------



## SimplyRochelle (Feb 21, 2007)

Congratulations times two!!!!!! So very very happy for you!


----------



## crazyrunningmama (Dec 16, 2006)

but in a good way. Thank you so much for sharing your story Juliasmom!!!!! I hope wee Benjamin gets home soon. Congratulations and welcome to the world Sarah and Benjamin!!!!


----------



## Perdita_in_Ontario (Feb 7, 2007)

JM - congratulations! And the world is lucky to have two more sweet angels in it. Hope Benjamin is home really soon, and although you won't have much time to post, we'll be thinking of you!!


----------



## nummies (Jun 9, 2007)

Congrats Julia'smom!!! YAY!


----------



## Pookietooth (Jul 1, 2002)

Congrats Julia'smom!


----------



## Julia'sMom (Mar 12, 2007)

Just a quick post. Benjamin came home on Tuesday night. God help us continue to get thru the nights. Neither baby is nursing well so I have to pump every three hours and supplement with bottles. Arrggghh. I am hopeful that in the new year we will get them to the breast full time.

Oh, Sarah was 6lb 5oz and 19". Benjamin was 6lb 11oz and 20". Good sizes, but still acting immature.

Nummies - Keep those twins in as long as you can. I wish I could have gone longer, even with the discomforts of pregnancy at that point.

Love to you all!


----------



## Perdita_in_Ontario (Feb 7, 2007)

Oh, JM, I'm sorry things aren't smoother - hopefully they'll mature quickly and you can get some rest (hardy har har with twins anyway I suspect...). Crossing all fingers for you. Great news that Benjamin is home though!


----------



## Sri Radha (Jun 24, 2007)

Congratulations, Julia'sMom!!! Hang in there, the first few weeks are the hardest. I am so happy for your family. I am glad Benjamin is now home with you.







You are double blessed.


----------



## Pearl1 (Aug 29, 2008)

JM - im just now checking in...congratulations on the births of sarah & benjamin!!














so glad to hear benjamin is home with you all now. hope the breastfeeding gets easier!


----------



## crazyrunningmama (Dec 16, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Pookietooth* 
Urgh, I just figured out my perineum re-tore. Just in time for my 6 wk pp check this coming Tues. Bleh.
Is it totally insane that I'm already wondering if the three leftover embryos from my IVF are viable?

Owowowowoowowow!! I hope you feel better by now. And if you're insane, you're not alone. Within days after dd was born I was wondering when I could go for IVF for another one.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Julia'sMom* 
Just a quick post. Benjamin came home on Tuesday night. God help us continue to get thru the nights. Neither baby is nursing well so I have to pump every three hours and supplement with bottles. Arrggghh. I am hopeful that in the new year we will get them to the breast full time.

So glad Benjamin is home!







for persisting with breastfeeding. It sounds like it's very hard, I hope things get easier for you all soon. I remember the pumping/supplementing days with dd and I was glad I stayed determined, but it sure felt like a millenium of hardships at the time!!!

And once again, news for you guys that even my family doesn't know yet - looks like it's a girl. I feel a bit weird about it cause I was so sure I had a boy in there, but of course overwhelmingly just happy to be pg and 22 whole weeks along.







take care everyone and don't let the holiday season stress you out (she says, attempting to take her own advice







)


----------



## Perdita_in_Ontario (Feb 7, 2007)

Oh, congrats CRM! Another sweet girl - well you've just saved money on clothes


----------



## gumby74 (Jan 2, 2005)

Congrats CRM! Your pregnancy is flying by.......for me


----------



## Pearl1 (Aug 29, 2008)

_congrats, crm!! what happy, exciting news!!

~ sarah_


----------



## Sri Radha (Jun 24, 2007)

Congrats CRM! Girls are wonderful.

I have been diagnosed with gestational diabetes. It sucks, but I guess I should just be happy I am pregnant at all. I just hope everything is ok with the little one. It worries me.


----------



## LibbyLou (Jan 30, 2008)

I've been MIA for a bit, but I wanted to check in and say Congratulations to Julia'sMom and I hope everyone is having wonderful, uneventful pregnancies!









AF returned a few days ago, which was very suprising since my dd nurses around the clock still. My only hope is that maybe pregnancy has regulated my cycles a bit (I have PCOS and didn't ovulate regularly on my own before getting pregnant). Being a part of the Infertility board was invaluable to me while TTC, but it would be incredible to not go through all of that again when we're ready for #2.

And because I'm so ridiculously in love with dd, I just have to share a picture.


----------



## SimplyRochelle (Feb 21, 2007)

I don't belong here but I just had to say what an adorable little girl you have! She is precious!


----------



## Jelinifer (Mar 20, 2009)

Congrats Libby- she's gorgeous!!!


----------



## nummies (Jun 9, 2007)

Congrats CRM!!!

Libby- She is adorable!!!!! I love that picture!

How is everyone else doing? I'm hanging in there! 37 weeks today!


----------



## Perdita_in_Ontario (Feb 7, 2007)

Mandie - 37 weeks!! Good for you! How are you feeling?

Libby - your DD is so sweet.

Me - almost 33 weeks, and hanging in there. Definitely slowing down, beginning to prepare birth supplies, etc. Once the distraction of the holidays is over, I'll be nesting in earnest.


----------



## Pookietooth (Jul 1, 2002)

Libby, she is so cute!


----------



## LibbyLou (Jan 30, 2008)

Thanks everyone! I can't wait to see pictures of all of the adorable little ones that you ladies are cooking!


----------



## gumby74 (Jan 2, 2005)

Libby: That is one adorable daughter you have!!!

Happy Holidays to everyone. I hope the Holidays feel extra special to everyone on this board! You've come a long way ladies!!!! Enjoy!


----------



## Julia'sMom (Mar 12, 2007)

CRM - Congrats on the girl!

LIbby - She's adorable!

Nummies - COngrats on making it to 37 weeks! THat is awesome!

Sri Rahda - SOrry about the G.D. diagnosis.







Hopefully you'll keep it under control and still have a beautiful birth and baby.









AFM - Sarah gave me a great CHristmas present. SHe has now gone over 24 hours without a bottle, only receiving the best food ever straight from the source.







: Benjamin is still getting weekly weight checks as he's not gaining very well at all. He's still almost completely bottle fed, but my supply is almost enough to cover all of his bottles. By the new year I hope to be done with formula forever and hopefully will sooon be nursing him as well. Oh, and I've lost 50 pounds since my last ob appt.







: It's marvelous to not be that pregnant. Tee hee hee.


----------



## crazyrunningmama (Dec 16, 2006)

Hey Everybody!!! How'd we all do over the holidays? Well, we still have New Years, but I doubt many of us will be whooping it up into the wee hours, for me it will be bed early as usual.







Thanks everyone for the girl congratulations, I am still processing a bit (I was so, so sure it was a boy). And starting to think I should probably do some organizing and shopping for the few things we will need, cause holy cow, I'm 24 weeks!! The holidays were good for a distraction, that snuck up on me!

*Juliasmom* - so glad Sarah is nursing well, I hope by now Benjamin is catching up. Yay!!!! for a good supply!!! I also hope you are getting some sleep!!!!

*Perdita and Nummies*, both getting so close!! I am so glad for you getting this far with twins, Nummies, we'll be looking for your update soon.









Cutie girl, thanks for sharing *LibbyLou*!!

*Sri Rahda*, I hope you are doing alright. GD is a big pain. I know what you mean, like because we are so happy to finally be pg we should never complain or don't have the right to complain. But on the other hand, I sort of feel like I went through so much to get here, it should all be smooth sailing. I wish it was for you too. Take good care and let us know how you're doing.

I hope things are going well for you *abeecharmer*. I'm still stalking your blog, hope the trip home was better and the visit was worth it all.
















take care folks and Happy 2010!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## JoyfulLioness (Nov 4, 2009)

Can I join in here? I'm 5 weeks pregnant from our first IVF after 3.5 years of trying! So excited but still in a lot of shock. I don't think I ever thought it would happen to me!

A question for those of you who went through IVF: how much monitoring did your RE do in the first trimester? My RE wants to do weekly ultrasounds, which I think is excessive! I've read a bit about some problems linked to ultrasounds so it concerns me quite a bit. What did your RE do, or did they refer you to an OB/midwife straight away?


----------



## crazyrunningmama (Dec 16, 2006)

hi JoyfulLioness, congratulations!!!!!







You are most welcome here! I've been stalking the Fall IVF board and was very happy to hear your news.

My RE just did two betas (one week apart to confirm that the numbers were rising appropriately), then one obstetrical ultrasound at 7 weeks to confirm the heartbeat (and see if there were one or two in there, since we always transferred 2 or 3 embryos) and that was it, I was off to find a midwife or OB. Weekly u/s's seem excessive to me too, did he explain why? You can always refuse them, don't forget. If something were to go wrong (God forbid), you would just find out a bit later, but avoiding u/s's makes sense to me.


----------



## Pearl1 (Aug 29, 2008)




----------



## crazyrunningmama (Dec 16, 2006)

Happy New Year, mamas!!!!









Well, I'm off to bed now...


----------



## nyteacher (Aug 20, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *JoyfulLioness* 
Can I join in here? I'm 5 weeks pregnant from our first IVF after 3.5 years of trying! So excited but still in a lot of shock. I don't think I ever thought it would happen to me!

A question for those of you who went through IVF: how much monitoring did your RE do in the first trimester? My RE wants to do weekly ultrasounds, which I think is excessive! I've read a bit about some problems linked to ultrasounds so it concerns me quite a bit. What did your RE do, or did they refer you to an OB/midwife straight away?

I'll start with my story since this is my first time in this thread:
Since I have been in the infertility threads until my recent confirmation of pregnancy, I thought I'd join. I do not get my own periods and have been diagnosed with PCOS. I concieved on injectables and IUI.

Last week, I had a blood test 12/20 and another 12/22 both showed increasing HCG and confirmed pregnancy. i went this week at 5.5 weeks for an ultrasound to check that implantation occurred properly. It did and there were two viable sacs. TWINS! I am shocked and excited at the same time. i knew with fertility meds it was possible but still makes you shocked.

My RE is doing another ultrasound next week at 6.5 weeks to see the heartbeat of baby A and baby B.

It sounds like my RE will monitor me weekly as well for awhile before releasign me to my OB. They did say if I couldnt make ti every week i could go every other or as to be released to my OB early. I would talk to you RE, and ask about options. I was told to see my ob at 10 weeks.


----------



## poetgirl (Jun 23, 2007)

WELCOME Joyful Lioness and NYteacher! I'm so happy to see you join us!








I don't think we've had a new member since I got preg about 4.5 mths ago, so I'm thrilled to see you find success! Best of luck with your pregnancies.

NyTeacher, Twins! Wow! Amazing to go from trying so hard to having two, I would imagine. We have two twins ladies here, one gave birth not too long ago and the other is any day now.

CRM, Congrats on news of your little girl! Two girls sounds so lovely. I love sisters.

J's Mom, I hope the twin management and feedings are progressing nicely! I think of you so often! I know you're super busy but know we wish you all the best, day by day!

Yikes Sarah! What a traveling tribulation. What a hero for enduring that, and inlaws to boot. I had an exhausting inlaw visit and it was so blissful to get home.

Who's getting close? Perdita, Nummies, Sri? Lots of love to you all.

I'm having the big u/s on Tuesday and a bit nervous about it. We haven't seen the little one since 8.5 wks and I haven't been able to feel movement yet. We have heard movement on the doppler though, flips and lots of activity. My belly is really hard. I had pretty strong ab muscles, so I'm thinking maybe that has something to do with it.

A very happy blessed new year to everyone here.


----------



## Pookietooth (Jul 1, 2002)

Anyone know if women over 40 have any luck with their own frozen embryos?


----------



## nummies (Jun 9, 2007)

Welcome to the new ladies!

Poet- I am so excited for your u/s!!

Pookie- I haven't heard any stats on that. I imagine though that they would be similar to anyone younger with frozen embies because the age of the egg has stayed the same. I'm not sure though.

How is everyone else doing? I am ok. 39 weeks tomorrow! I'm so ready for them to be here though.


----------



## Pookietooth (Jul 1, 2002)

My RE just did two OB u/s's - one at six weeks to confirm the pregnancy and one at eight weeks to make sure everything was still going ok; then she released me to ob care, which in my case was a midwife.


----------



## Julia'sMom (Mar 12, 2007)

Just thought I"d let you ladies know I"m still lurking along.

Welcome to the newly pregnant!! It's so wonderful when this group increases.







: :Joy:

Nummies - You are my hero, 39 weeks. Bless you girl. It will be worth it.

Pookie - How brave you are. I agree that I think the age of the eggs is more important than the age of the Mom.

CRM -







:

AFM, still struggling with the feeding. Sarah lost weight soley on the breast, so she is back to minimal supplementation with the bottle. Bengjamin has just started to nurse, at 1 month of age. HOwever, he still takes the majority of feedings from teh bottle. Pumping is not keeping up so I"m struggling with nursing two, bottle feeding two, pumping and making formula. Crazy times. We're giving it to 8 weeks, then the pumping has to go. It's just too much. Pray my supply increases and Benjamin and Sarah really start to gain weight and strength. Twins are a blessing, as I remind myself everyday when I wish I only had one to deal with.


----------



## crazyrunningmama (Dec 16, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *poetgirl* 

CRM, Congrats on news of your little girl! Two girls sounds so lovely. I love sisters.

I'm having the big u/s on Tuesday and a bit nervous about it. We haven't seen the little one since 8.5 wks and I haven't been able to feel movement yet. We have heard movement on the doppler though, flips and lots of activity. My belly is really hard. I had pretty strong ab muscles, so I'm thinking maybe that has something to do with it.

Thanks, the two girls thing is sinking in and I'm feeling okay about it. Not to be ungrateful, but this means I'll never have a son, which I always expected to. Weird how our expectations set us up.

So it's Tuesday and I was thinking of you. Hope it went well and you got lots of great pictures!!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Pookietooth* 
Anyone know if women over 40 have any luck with their own frozen embryos?

No idea on the stats, but I know where you're coming from. As soon as DD was born I was wondering "when can we do this again?". Enjoy your babe!!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nummies* 

How is everyone else doing? I am ok. 39 weeks tomorrow! I'm so ready for them to be here though.









I sooooo thought your post was going to be a baby update! Congrats on making it this far, we'll be thinking of you and waiting for a baby update with bated breath.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Julia'sMom* 

CRM -







:

..... Pray my supply increases and Benjamin and Sarah really start to gain weight and strength. Twins are a blessing, as I remind myself everyday when I wish I only had one to deal with.









Thanks,







backatcha!







for increased supply. You are doing great and giving those babies such a gift. I have seen a friend go through the drama with breastfeeding twins, I hope you are getting lots and lots of support (in real life, I mean). Let everyone from your church, playgroups, family, neighbours, whatever help you in any way they can (and damn the dirty floor). You are doing such an important thing right now!!! Here's also wishing you a good LC or LLL leader, the right herbs? medication? for increasing your supply.









AFM, feeling fine, baby kicks me in the cervix and bowels a lot, which is weird. Less than three months left of work, can't wait!!!!


----------



## crazyrunningmama (Dec 16, 2006)

Bumping.








I feel huge today, how are you all?

Nummies? Update???


----------



## Jelinifer (Mar 20, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *crazyrunningmama* 
Bumping.








I feel huge today, how are you all?

Nummies? Update???









Feeling huge too. As of this week I had to start sitting down to put on pants, and I think I'm going to need help with getting on socks and shoes soon.... I'm not ready for this just yet!


----------



## poetgirl (Jun 23, 2007)

Just a drive-by to say...very healthy looking BOY for us!
I knew this really. DH has practically all fast swimmers.
The a-ok normal stamp put us over the moon. IF prepped me to always expect the other show to drop, to never feel 100% safe. I feel much better after our lovely peek in.

More later, and lots of


----------



## Julia'sMom (Mar 12, 2007)

Poet - Yeah for boy! and double yeah for healthy! :Joy:







:

CRM - My DD1 LOVES her sister. I definately see the advantage to that bond. As for her brother...well...she could take or leave him.

Nummies - I"m dying to get some news here. Here's to hoping your busy babymooning. :Love


----------



## gumby74 (Jan 2, 2005)

Hello everyone!!!

Poet: Boys are fabulous....if I do say so myself









Benjamin is doing well. He's three months next week! Crazy how time has flown. I'm including a recent picture of him. Next week I start my internship and a little worried about how he is going to do. Well, actually more worried how I am going to do away from him.









http://i71.photobucket.com/albums/i1...n/DSC02401.jpg


----------



## crazyrunningmama (Dec 16, 2006)

Grrrrr. Okay, here's a new topic. Guilt for feeling blue/bitchy/overwhelmed. As you all know, I wanted nothing more than to get pregnant again and have one more child. Today especially I am so blah and cranky, hating my job, feeling bogged down by the housework that I'm NOT doing and letting my kid watch way too much TV. Still. And kicking myself because I should be "so happy" every second of the day (this is the start of the third trimester aches and pains for me as well). Also worried about getting PPD (cause I think I had it to some degree after DD). Help!


----------



## Jelinifer (Mar 20, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *crazyrunningmama* 
Grrrrr. Okay, here's a new topic. Guilt for feeling blue/bitchy/overwhelmed. As you all know, I wanted nothing more than to get pregnant again and have one more child. Today especially I am so blah and cranky, hating my job, feeling bogged down by the housework that I'm NOT doing and letting my kid watch way too much TV. Still. And kicking myself because I should be "so happy" every second of the day (this is the start of the third trimester aches and pains for me as well). Also worried about getting PPD (cause I think I had it to some degree after DD). Help!









I feel the same way too- really bummed some days and then really guilty afterwards because I feel like I should be a sparkling ray of grateful sunshine after what we went through to get here. Everyone talks about PPD, but not about having the blues while PG- and yet one of my books (I think it was Your Pregnancy Week by Week) was saying that depression is more commonly diagnosed during pg than PPD.... I'm also afraid of PPD too if this is the way things are going for me so far. Could you get someone to watch your DD so you could have a bit of "me" time? Get a massage, catch a movie, take a yoga class, go out for some decaf with girlfriends.... whatever you feel up to that will help you unwind and help with the stress. Hang in there and remember.... take it one day at a time


----------



## gumby74 (Jan 2, 2005)

I thought I would revive this thread and let everyone know that nummies had her babies!!!!

CRM: I totally get where you are coming from and just have to say that all those feelings are completely normal and means that you are human. I had PPD after DS1 was born and I was scared to death that was going to happen with DS2, but so far....it hasn't. Not to say there hasn't been days of frustration and uncalled for anger, but overall I am feeling much better. I think because my life circumstances are different now and I am taking fish oil, I feel better. Best wishes to you and Jelinifer!!


----------



## crazyrunningmama (Dec 16, 2006)

Yay nummies!!!!
http://www.mothering.com/discussions...992&highlight= The highlight:
"Gavin Quinn and Kai Nicholas were born on January 12th (their due date).

Gavin was 8lbs 5oz and 20 inches long. He was born at 6:11am.

Kai was 7lbs even and 19 inches long. He was born at 7:04am.

It was an amazing homebirth!!!" Wowowowowowowow!!!

Thanks for the support guys! True, I am not always a "sparkling ray of grateful sunshine" (love that!) but that was a not good day. I am seeing a counsellor just as a precaution and because I clearly still have some things to process about dd's birth. Trying to take time for myself but also trying to work as much as I can before going on mat leave. It's a hard balance. And fitting in the yucky GD screen this morning didn't help!


----------



## AmyKT (Aug 20, 2009)

Hi everyone. I've not been here in while. I was posting back in August (as Furrow; changed my screenname), but then I miscarried. Now I'm 13 weeks along with a new pregnancy









CRM-- I'm just now getting over the funk you describe, and I'll probably go through it again. I've dealt with the guilt issues, but you know what? I say screw the guilt. Infertility (and for some, m/c) takes away too much already. It shouldn't take from us the right to feel what other "normal" pregnant women and new mothers are allowed to feel. I'll step down from my soapbox now









AFM -- I'm finally off the icky progesterone suppitories. Hooray!


----------



## Jelinifer (Mar 20, 2009)

Amy- Welcome back!!!!!!


----------



## poetgirl (Jun 23, 2007)

Amy, It's so wonderful to welcome you back! Cheers!









Wow, Nummies rocks. Full term twins and home birth, that is quite something! Congratulations Nummies!!!









I can chime in with the complexity of not having that ART constantly follow you around. My inlaws told extended family about our problems, and it came up 3 times during a baby shower they had for me. I had to do some heart to heart talking about what it is really like and how I just want to publicly be normally pregnant. Sigh.


----------



## crazyrunningmama (Dec 16, 2006)

Poet, seriously, are you catching up to me? It seemed like you got your BFP waaaay after me and now we're so close. When's your EDD? Mine is April 19 (but I am mentally preparing to go early, but not actually, you know preparing my house or anything normal like that).








AmyKT Thanks, you are right. And yes, saying good bye to those suppositories was a happy, happy day.









Thanks to all for the kind words about my mental health, it's good to know I'm not the only one. It is still up and down and I am seeing a counsellor in a prevention sort of way. SPD hit hard this week and physical pain wears me down emotionally as well. But, baby is thumping around regularly in there for which I am very, very grateful.









How are all of our twins mamas doing?







to you (and happy nursing, good sleeping, and a lack of stupid comments from bystanders)

We haven't seen Perdita in a while! And







and welcome to all who have joined this thread in the last while. Many, many congratulations.


----------



## Jelinifer (Mar 20, 2009)

How is everyone doing this week?


----------



## poetgirl (Jun 23, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *crazyrunningmama* 
Poet, seriously, are you catching up to me? It seemed like you got your BFP waaaay after me and now we're so close. When's your EDD? Mine is April 19 (but I am mentally preparing to go early, but not actually, you know preparing my house or anything normal like that).

Ha! Nope I've always been just a month behind you. My EDD is 5/24/10








I personally think that the first month of being preg. after IVF is like living in a portal though, each week passed is monumental. I think anyone who got a bfp a month after me would seem far off too, but we're close!

So I'll try this out here. I am not a big person. I had a low BMI to start, and I've not been ragingly hungry during this preg. Eating fairly similarly to how I ate before. Yet in 23 wks, I've gained 23 pounds and the fundus is measuring ahead too. I don't really care per se, but it was unexpected and worried me a little. I find that if I talk about it with others, I get the 'don't complain after what you went through' looks. Don't some of you feel like it's nice to still have a right to process your pregnancy w/out the constant lens of IF?

Other than that I'm really well. I finally started feeling little boy at 23 wks. This must be some honkin anterior placenta! DH and I read to him every night before we go to bed which I love, and we are taking a natural childbirth class that is so wonderful. It's a little early but it was the only one we could fit into our schedule. I think it's nice to learn so much a little earlier. I feel like we're really on the same page and it's great.

What's new with everyone else?


----------



## Julia'sMom (Mar 12, 2007)

Perdita - Where are you?

I'm so glad to see everyone's pregnancy progressing smoothly.







I too had the feeling that I couldn't complain, after all, the pregnancy was what I wanted and tried for so long to acheive. In fact, I still feel that pressure. As much as I love my kiddos, there have been many times when I've cursed the if that resulted in twins. It would have been so much easier one at a time like a normal fertile woman. However, this really isn't something I feel I can tell anyone, because who would understand?

AFM, the twins are doing well. They're getting older and more alert and we've acheived the first smiles. Unfortunately, they still aren't getting heavier. Benjamin is still 8 lb even and Sarah is just 7lb at almost 8 weeks old. THey're both nursing, hallelujah, and we're keeping up supplemental bottles in hopes that they'll gain weight. Sleeping is falling in a routine, so I have nothing to complain about there. I can't wait to see all the other beautiful babies coming soon. :Joy: :Joy:


----------



## AmyKT (Aug 20, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *poetgirl* 
Don't some of you feel like it's nice to still have a right to process your pregnancy w/out the constant lens of IF?

Absolutely. I think it's totally wrong for us to feel like we need to edit ourselves because of what we've been through, and I won't do it. I think I did moreso with my first, but it took us 21 months to conceive her and it was only 6 this time (though we did have the m/c to complicate things this time). No one has ever told me that I should be grateful and not complain, but I used to tell it to myself all the time. But no more. I've said it before and I'll say it again. IF takes away too much already. It shouldn't take from us the right to be regular pregnant women, pains and complaints and all!







over.

As for your "complaint" though I don't think it's really a complaint so much as a puzzled observation, I'm gaining much faster this pregnancy than I did with my first. I'm only at 14 weeks, but I think I've gained around 8 pounds. I didn't gain this much until around 20 weeks with my first -- gained a total of 30. I probably am eating more than I did the first time, but it's because I NEED to. Different babies demand different things and do different things to our metabolisms. If you were a tad underweight (or on the border) to begin with, your body might be trying to catch up to the demands of building a baby. I know you're not particularly worried, but I'd be questioning, too.
BTW -- I remember my weight gain really speeding up in the middle and slowing way down toward the end, so you may find that will happen to you.


----------



## Jelinifer (Mar 20, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Julia'sMom* 
Perdita - Where are you?

I'm so glad to see everyone's pregnancy progressing smoothly.







I too had the feeling that I couldn't complain, after all, the pregnancy was what I wanted and tried for so long to acheive. In fact, I still feel that pressure. As much as I love my kiddos, there have been many times when I've cursed the if that resulted in twins. It would have been so much easier one at a time like a normal fertile woman. However, this really isn't something I feel I can tell anyone, because who would understand?

AFM, the twins are doing well. They're getting older and more alert and we've acheived the first smiles. Unfortunately, they still aren't getting heavier. Benjamin is still 8 lb even and Sarah is just 7lb at almost 8 weeks old. THey're both nursing, hallelujah, and we're keeping up supplemental bottles in hopes that they'll gain weight. Sleeping is falling in a routine, so I have nothing to complain about there. I can't wait to see all the other beautiful babies coming soon. :Joy: :Joy:

Congrats on gaining sleeping routines! Hopefully those kiddos will chunk up a bit for you soon too


----------



## crazyrunningmama (Dec 16, 2006)

I like your style, AmyKT!!

Poet, how are you feeling about the weight gain? It's hard not to worry. I was heavy to start with and pleased that I was not gaining a pound a week, but then lately the weight gain sped up for a bit and has now plateau'd. Odd, but I am assuming my body and CRM Jr. know what they are doing. Glad you are loving your class, that does sound nice to do it early. That way you'll have lots of time to do extra research on suggestions you get and really think about things.








Juliasmom. Glad the twins are sleeping more, here's hoping they gain gain gain!!!

Perdita, where are you????

How are you feeling Jelinifer?

Who is exercising while you are pregnant and how is it working for you? I swore I would more this time and now I have SPD and it huuuuuurts. Working on that first. Kegels count as exercise, I should just do more of those.


----------



## poetgirl (Jun 23, 2007)

Amy, I appreciate your response because I was kind of worried about the gain but didn't feel comfortable really admitting that. Thank you.

CRM, It's more comforting when the weight adds on pound by pound more predictably but it's more realistic to experience the jumps and plateaus.

I am feeling better about it overall. It's slowed down some and I talked with my sister and mom and they both said they we have bodies that have really high metabolisms regularly but that we overcompensate when pregnant and it slows way down to make sure we gain. It happened to both of them. So, I am going to chalk it up to the intelligence of my body. This month, DH and I have been doing 25 min. cardio at the gym most days and it's helping a lot of things.

CRM, You asked about exercise. I have been doing a lot of pre-natal yoga and I have no aches or pains yet, so I recommend that. My birth class asks us to do this daily: 150 kegels, 80 pelvic tilts, squatting, tailor sitting and something aerobic. I don't always get there but being held accountable does make a huge difference, and I feel really good. I am trying to just fit the kegels in random times, waiting for the tea to boil, stop sign, when I get in bed, etc.

How's everyone else?


----------



## AmyKT (Aug 20, 2009)

I'm exercising way less than I did w my first. I usually walk but the weather is yuck, and anyway, it's hard to find time with work and a toddler. I should def be doing kegels, but they make me nauseated. Maybe I'm doing them wrong.


----------



## Jelinifer (Mar 20, 2009)

If kegels count as exercise, I'm the fittest one of all!







Otherwise, I go to a bunch of prenatal yoga classes each week. Only one is a real workout and the rest are really gentle/relaxing classes with alot of practice with meditating and vocalizing to prep for labor.

Question for you gals who have older kiddos from being pregnant after IF... My Bradley teacher and I got into a bit of an argument last class. She was saying that EDDs are bunk and first moms especially can expect to go at least a week past their EDD. I can understand that it may be true for moms who may be a few days off on when they believe they conceived, but for us who are exactly sure of the day we conceived... how close to the EDD you caculated did your baby come? I tried to argue this point with our teacher, but she couldn't wrap her head around the idea of people knowing their conception date down to the hour in some cases with IF treatment


----------



## crazyrunningmama (Dec 16, 2006)

I think the inaccuracy about EDD's is more connected to individual variation. Kids all walk, talk, lift their heads etc at different ages, why wouldn't they need different lengths of time to gestate? It is true though that your average person (including nurses, doctors and midwives) just can't "get it" that we know exactly when we got pregnant (phrases like "3 day transfer of two 8 celled embryos" don't come out of the mouths of their other patients







). I have had some odd conversations with health professionals along these lines, too. I just kind of gave up, which is why I ended up being told two different due dates and now I can't remember which one ended up being 5 days before I gave birth (and why the hell is 5 days "overdue"? It's well within the range of normal, I hate the terminology). With this pregnancy I made sure to get an adjusted date for my last period that matches the EDD that the fertility clinic gave me and that's the info I give, instead of telling the real date of my last period and arguing with them while they look blank and stunned.









Part of why first time moms tend to be "overdue" - whatever that really means - is because our bodies take some time to get ready for labour. (Braxton Hicks is not "false labour" it's practice labour).

Wow, you guys are doing great with the exercise!! I can't do any squatting until my SPD issue clears up (which may be postpartum!) so most yoga is out.

Poet, it's really tough to know what's right for your body, I'm glad to hear you've made peace with the weight gain.









Remember that our pelvic floor mucles have both fast and slow twitch fibers like every other muscle, so we should all be doing squeeze and hoooooooold Kegels AND flex, flex, flex Kegels.


----------



## Perdita_in_Ontario (Feb 7, 2007)

Hey everyone - sorry I've been such a stranger!

I'm 39.5 weeks. Pregnant and cranky. I've had contractions for the past two days but not productive. I think I'd be more philosophical if I didn't have the contractions - I could just sit quietly and wait, but this is driving me nuts - I don't want to really leave the house - every time I think things have quieted down, they start up again...

So I'm trying to strike a balance between staying active to try to move things along, and getting enough rest because, well, one way or another, the end point is inevitable! LOL!

Hope everyone's doing okay... thanks CRM for reminding me to drop by!


----------



## AmyKT (Aug 20, 2009)

re: EDD.

I had an IUI for both pregnancies, and with DD I was 5 days over my EDD as calculated by conception date. But, if I had gone with the EDD calculated by my first ultrasound, I would have only been 2 days over. That discrepancy on the u/s was, I know, not due to conception date error, but as CRM said, just a product of my DDs individual growth rate.

This time, I adjusted my EDD 1 day based on that early ultrasound, so we'll see how close the birth date falls.

Perdita -- we've not "met," but I'm wishing you sanity and the best baby birthing


----------



## Pookietooth (Jul 1, 2002)

I had an IUI with ds, and he was born the day after his EDD, which was calculated based on when the HCG shot was given. With dd, we conceived with IVF, and her EDD was based on the day of retreival, and she was born 5 days after that. My acupunturist told me that stress can make you go longer, because the receptors that should be receiving the signal from the baby to go into labor are blocked, which is why acupuncture can help, since it relaxes you. In my case, I started labor (or prelabor) as the day I was scheduled for an acupuncture appointment.


----------



## crazyrunningmama (Dec 16, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Perdita_in_Ontario* 

Hope everyone's doing okay... thanks CRM for reminding me to drop by!

What's a little stalking between friends, right?







I am sorry you are feeling cranky and I don't blame you a bit. This second pregnancy thing is not so easy, can't put your feet up when someone jumps on you every time you sit down. Here's hoping your wee one is more accomodating than mine. Thanks for the update and I hope you 1. get some good rest and then 2. get some productive contractions so you can get the show on the road. Take good care and let us know about your birth.







Excited for you being so close!!!


----------



## Julia'sMom (Mar 12, 2007)

Good luck Perdita!! I'm so excited that you're almost there. CRM & Poet, you're time will be soon, but hopefully not too soon.









We're surviving and I think I'm falling in love more and more each day. I am blessed.







:


----------



## crazyrunningmama (Dec 16, 2006)

How's everyone doing?








Perdita!!!!

Glad you are focussing on the love Juliasmom (and I hope you are getting some more sleep).


----------



## Jelinifer (Mar 20, 2009)

Doing pretty good here







I started seeing a Chiro recently who specializes in the Webster Technique and my back hasn't felt this good since before I got pg









How about you CRM?


----------



## Julia'sMom (Mar 12, 2007)

It looks like it's time to do some stalking. Perdita, you're signature is updated, but I don't see anythign posted here.


----------



## crazyrunningmama (Dec 16, 2006)

Well, I'm not above a little stalking..

http://www.mothering.com/discussions...1#post15106291

I am doing okay, reeeeaaaaallllly looking forward to being off of work and grateful each day that baby moves a lot ("good baby, reassure mama"). Not exercising enough due to the SPD and yowza downward pressure on the ol' pelvic floor muscles. And my weight is a bit alarming.









How is everyone else?????


----------



## Jelinifer (Mar 20, 2009)

I'm good but pretty huge! I don't get the "you're so small/you're so big" comments from different people... just disbelief from everyone that I'm not due till May







I went to a baby shower on Sunday and was quite a bit bigger at 29w3d than the mom of honor who was going on 36w.









At the same shower I met up with a mutual friend of the mom of honor who is starting to research IF treatments.... just got her first Clomid script/HSG/SA done, so naturally we had alot to talk about in common. We were sitting around all of the dad-to-be's older aunties and I didn't realize that the details I was getting into was making them (and even some of the younger women around us) pretty uncomfortable. Has anyone else "lost their filter" when it comes to talking about IF in public? I found that I've discussed our situation so many times with so many people that I really have no shame in discussing the nitty gritty to anyone despite their comfort levels


----------



## Pookietooth (Jul 1, 2002)

Jen, just wanted to warn you to push only a bit as SPD pain can signal a weak pelviv floor. I had it too and pushed a lot, and now have problems with my bladder.


----------



## gumby74 (Jan 2, 2005)

I was thinking of everyone on this board and came to check and see how everyone is doing,but it looks like no one has posted in awhile. How is everyone???? Pleeezzzzz come back!


----------



## crazyrunningmama (Dec 16, 2006)

Here I am!!! I am in the "any day now" stage, can hardly believe it! It's funny what a relief it is to know that never have to obsess about getting pregnant again. We are not fully prepared for this baby, I think I am procrastinating partly because I want being pregnant to last and last, knowing this is my last one. Silly?

How is everyone doing????


----------



## Jelinifer (Mar 20, 2009)

Doing good here too







I'll be 37 wks on Thursday, but we got the green light from the midwives to have our birth center birth at our appointment last week so we're getting pretty antsy here with the wait


----------



## AmyKT (Aug 20, 2009)

CRM and Jelinifer! I can't believe you're in the home stretch! I remember when we were on the Infertility board together. I would be 38 wks if I hadn't miscarried in September, and that blows my mind! I'm 24 weeks along now and doing great with this little girl. I'm definitely still in the golden days of the 2nd trimester because I'll often forget that I'm pregnant until I realize that I can't fit my body through a narrow opening







I definitely look way more pregnant than I am.


----------



## Julia'sMom (Mar 12, 2007)

I'm so glad that this thread is up again. I'm here and surviving. The twins are now 4 months old (where did that time go?). We still struggle with my supply, but they are finally gaining decent weight.

I am crazy enough to wish to be pregnant again, with only one please. However, I think we too are done. I'm not crazy enough to do fertility treatment again.

Gotta go, babies are calling. . . again. . .


----------



## crazyrunningmama (Dec 16, 2006)

I so thought I would have had this baby by now!!!!!!!!!!!! It is 2 days til my actual EDD, but I was convinced I'd be a bit on the early side. Oh well.

Enjoy that second tri, AmyKT!

And let us know when you deliver Jelinifer.

So nice to "see" you Juliasmom, and glad to hear the weight gain is going a bit better. Wow, 4 months.









I have been missing the IF board group (but not the actual IF), so very glad this thread is active again, thanks gumby74. How are *you* doing?


----------



## crazyrunningmama (Dec 16, 2006)

Okay, so I _really really_ wanted another baby, I loved being pregnant with dd and I sooooo wanted the chance to experience pregnancy again. So now, I am going to be pregnant forever. I am 40 weeks and 5 days, no contractions and so very very uncomfortable. I've got the seperated abdominal muscle thing, symphysis pubis disfunction (pubic bone out of alignment), gained 42 pounds and wake up at least 2-3 times per night. I went for an ultrasound to measure amniotic fluid and a non-stress test yesterday and all is well with the baby, but man oh man I am hurting. Feels like labour will never start.

How are you doing Jelinifer? Anyone else?

Keep up the good work, Juliasmom!!


----------



## gumby74 (Jan 2, 2005)

CRM: I sooo remember those anxious days! It's amazing how long every day went during that time and now Benjamin is six months old and it feels like it flew! We are doing well and he is growing and developing really well. I'm also having supply issues, which is new to me. I think I had over supply issues with DS1 and now to deal with under supply is really frustrating!
Best wishes to a happy and safe labor for everyone about to have their babies.....does anyone know how Poet is doing?????


----------



## poetgirl (Jun 23, 2007)

stalking you CRM...how are you?


----------



## poetgirl (Jun 23, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gumby74* 
Best wishes to a happy and safe labor for everyone about to have their babies.....does anyone know how Poet is doing?????

Hi, I'm here! I've had a wonderful pregnancy. I still feel really good at 36 wks. Every day of this pregnancy has been a gift. I really mean that. I have loved this experience and I am so glad I got to have it. Feeling really protective of my little boy now and excited to meet him soon! Preparing for a natural birth, hopefully in the water. We'll see how it all goes...

I lost touch a little because at 29 weeks, we lost my DH's father very suddenly. It really was terrible. Loss and life all at once.

Nice to connect again.







to all my friends here.


----------



## Julia'sMom (Mar 12, 2007)

CRM - Wondering where you are?? Hopefully babymooning. ..









Poet - I'm so sorry to hear about your DH's father.







However, I"m glad you've thorougly enjoyed this pregnancy and hope you get the awesome birth you want. You definately deserve it.


----------



## Perdita_in_Ontario (Feb 7, 2007)

Hi everyone? Did I announce here? I can't even remember! Life has been fast since Will was born - Feb 12! Sounds like so long ago. It was a tedious pregnancy, but the birth and recovery were great. Will is very much like his sister - on the higher needs side but we've figured out his needs and settling into a routine. He's just about big enough for the Ergo now, which is my saving grace...

CRM - labour vibes, mama!

Poet - I can't believe how close to the end you are!

Hi to everyone - I've just been lurking on the Winter IVF thread, and feel so much for those mamas...


----------



## fullofhope08 (Feb 16, 2008)

Hi all,
I tend to come and go from these forums...but I'm fast approaching the end of our pregnancy as well. Due date is only 2 weeks away! It has been a fabulous pregnancy and I am so thankful for these last 9 months. I can't believe how different life is compared to a year ago - facing mother's day, wondering if I would ever be a mother after a miscarriage post ivf, not able to bring myself to get cards/gifts for my mother or mother-in-law because of all that. And here we are a year later - looking forward to motherhood beginning only days/weeks past mother's day.
Still feeling great, although starting to get more loosening in the pelvis, which makes getting stuff done a bit tougher. Still sleeping pretty good. We're planning to stay home for the birth, planning a waterbirth.

congrats to all you new mothers!!! and sending great birthing vibes to those who are fast approaching motherhood.


----------



## gumby74 (Jan 2, 2005)

CRM: I thought for sure I would come back here and see you posted that you had your baby........ok, I will be quiet now.......you are probably tired of people saying that









Poet: I hope you and DH are doing well dealing with the loss of his father. Did it help having the baby to also focus on??? Ugghhh sorry again. I am so happy to hear though that the pregnancy has treated you so kindly. I think you deserve it after all the chaos you went through to get pregnant. When my Benjamin was born I made the remark to a professor of mine that I am thankful he is so calm. She said to me that someone was watching out for me and knew I needed calm in my life. I completely agree and I would like to think that is part of the reason you have been able to enjoy your pregnancy as much as you have. As a side note.....did you do acupuncture while pg?

Fullof hope: I hope your labor goes well and that you are able to enjoy it as much as possible. Eventhough I ended up with 2 c-sections, I tried to absorb every minute of the entire experience.....I don't ever want to forget even a minute of how my children were finally able to be placed into my arms.

Perdita: Congrats on your little boy. I'm thrilled to know the Ergo works for you.....I could only wish we would have been able to use it with both of our sons. I think it was user error


----------



## poetgirl (Jun 23, 2007)

Hmmm, any word on CRM???

Perdita, I don't know if you announced or we went and stalked you on your ddc, but heartiest CONGRATULATIONS, Mama!







for you for figuring out your little one's needs and recovering well from birth. Great to hear from you!

FullofHope, I agreed with so much of what you posted. It is something else to really feel what a different place this Mother's Day we are in from past yrs. I hope your last weeks are sweet and you have a lovely birth!

J's Mom, Hi! How are the twins? Thanks so much for your condolences and good wishes. I feel really positive about the birth.

Gumby, I do think the baby has been an important focal point for everyone in DH's family. It was a little weird to adjust to that, as his presence was already so intense in meaning for me, but I am grateful I have him to offer our heartsick family as well. Thanks for your kind words.









We'll have 4 new babies on this thread soon...


----------



## crazyrunningmama (Dec 16, 2006)

Why, yes I did finally have the baby! Thanks so much for your concern everyone! I went to 41 weeks + 1 day before labour started, + 2 by the time she was born. I tried everything I could think of to start labour as I was sooooo uncomfortable and dreading the decision to induce or not at 42 weeks. Labour started strong and fast, I was worried about dh getting to me in time! Then, shortly after being admitted to the hospital, it stopped! So frustrating and such a tough decision about what to do next. They couldnt' break my water because the baby wasn't decended enough, so I ended up on a pitocin IV after all! Labour was hard and fast after than and my new dd was born just after midnight, about 12 hours after the pains first started. She is big like her big sister (both almost 10 pounds), but this one decided to arrive face up (cannot describe the pain), with the cord around her neck and a decelerating heart rate. Because of the urgency of her situation, I pushed her out in 20 minutes (with no drugs, other than the nasty pit) and only a small episotimy (a relief as I had third degree tears last time, which did NOT reopen with this birth, thank god). I'm feeling pretty good about my superwoman self! She is nursing pretty well and I am coping (mostly) pretty good with the lack of sleep etc.








to all and thank you so so much for caring, I miss our IF tribe and it's good to know you mamas are still keeping an eye on me.


----------



## poetgirl (Jun 23, 2007)

What a wonderful post, CRM!







So happy for you, your superwoman birth, your beautiful big new daughter and your lack of tearing! It's so good to see another long-awaited baby enter our group. Happy babymooning!









ps- do you have a name to share or do you prefer not?


----------



## gumby74 (Jan 2, 2005)

Congratulations CRM!!!!!!!!! I am so incredibly happy for you and your family! Welcome to this earth mini-CRM!!!!


----------



## Perdita_in_Ontario (Feb 7, 2007)

Yay - congrats CRM!!!!


----------



## Jelinifer (Mar 20, 2009)

CONGRATS CRM!!!!!

I also had my baby! Finnegan Hubert was born on May 1st at 1:46 am and was 8 pounds/10 ounces and 21.5 inches long. I will update with his birth story later


----------



## poetgirl (Jun 23, 2007)

Whoa!







Congratulations Jelinifer!!! So exciting! And darling name for your boy! Can't wait to hear more about his birth!


----------



## gumby74 (Jan 2, 2005)

Jelinifer: Congratulations and I agree that the name is gorgeous!


----------



## Julia'sMom (Mar 12, 2007)

Congratulations to both CRM and Jen! Such big healthy babes. It makes me want to cry.









Poet, I'm still waiting for your announcement. See you on the other side soon.


----------



## nummies (Jun 9, 2007)

Congrats to all the new mamas!!! CRM and Jen, I am so happy for you!!

Poet- Looking forward to your announcement too!

I'm doing ok. Hanging in there! Babies are 4 months old now and each 15lbs.


----------



## gumby74 (Jan 2, 2005)

Hello Everyone! Reviving this thread again! I came on here and searched to see if Poet had her baby and she did! So happy for her and everyone else who is on this board.

My little guy will be 8 months tomorrow.....oh how the time flies!


----------



## poetgirl (Jun 23, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gumby74* 
Hello Everyone! Reviving this thread again! I came on here and searched to see if Poet had her baby and she did! So happy for her and everyone else who is on this board.

My little guy will be 8 months tomorrow.....oh how the time flies!

Thanks Tricia! I too feel so much for everyone who has walked this path. 8 months for your little guy-WOW!

Liam Greenleaf was born on 5-31 at 10:14 am after a 34 hr natural labor that included 5.5 hrs of pushing due to a platypoid tailbone. Yikes, who knew?
But, he's here and he was perfect from the moment I first saw him. I will never forget the deep look we exchanged when he was placed on my chest. The whole world around us faded away. So beautiful to get the chance to be a mama. GL to all the other pregnant after IF women


----------



## ~adorkable~ (Nov 7, 2007)

Poetgirl, Every time I hear about you and your babe I just tear up again, I'm so happy for you!!!


----------



## KristinaMarie (Oct 28, 2006)

Congrats to all the new arrivals. My little guy is now 10 months old. My how the time flies by.

I was scheduled for Gallbladder surgery because it has been giving me fits since my first attack *while* I was in labor. Well it turns out I have to postpone that surgery because I am pregnant.

We are in complete shock to say the least. Our RE gave us a 10% change of it occuring naturally. I am still nursing around the clock, had 17 day cycles until this one, have one fallopian tube, endo, husbands swimmers have never been great when tested.

My first beta was 226 and 2 days later it was 612, so everything looks great there. I have not a clue when I ovulated, other than a guess according to CM. We go on tuesday for our first u/s to make sure it isn't another ectopic. My first ectopic was due to clomid.









So ya, that is my newest adventure in life









Hope everyone is doing great!


----------



## poetgirl (Jun 23, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *•Adorkable•* 
Poetgirl, Every time I hear about you and your babe I just tear up again, I'm so happy for you!!!

Oh,








Look at YOU with your awesome TWIN signature! I'm getting to the party at 2am, I see on congratulating you for that! I had a feeling about twins for you! How are you doing/feeling/being? So curious to hear about your pregnancy so far. I'll have to get to stalking you!

Amazingly, so so many women I have been rooting for all seemed to get pregnant at the end of my pregnancy. It made me so happy! There's DaisyMae and MomtoAlexis and Gemasita and EastBayK, Jenne, Adorkably You of course. I just recently saw that two women who went through IF for #1 are now pregnant with #2...KristinaMarie and AllisonRose. It makes me so happy to see all these pregnancies!!

Kristina, I will keep fingers crossed that this is not an ectopic and your surprise pregnancy is a happy healthy one.


----------



## ~adorkable~ (Nov 7, 2007)

Thanks poet, wanted to write you and scream that I was having twins and how amazed and excited I was , but have been controlling myself and letting you baby moon.

I'm so blown away, sometimes a get a tiny bit panicky but most of them I just feel go good about it all.
Thankful I and nearly symptom free, bisides big boobs and a tiny bladder I feel pretty good. At times I wish I felt " more pregnant" and then i come back to reality and am really thankful because I'm a whiny shit head when I'm nauseous!


----------



## crazyrunningmama (Dec 16, 2006)

Just thinking about you all and sending out some love.







It's crazy, but after living on MDC for pretty much a couple of years, I've hardly been on here at all since DD2 was born, I think partly because I know for sure we won't be trying to get pg again and the support of my IF sisters was a major part of why I got onto MDC. Thank you all so much.

DD2 is peaceful, happy, sleeps well and is gaining weight fast. She's the mythical easier second baby.








y'all


----------

